# Wichteln 2019



## Andal (25. September 2019)

Liebe Gemeinde,

nachdem ja schon wieder Lebkuchen & Co. in den Läden rumliegen, kann man auch die Frage stellen. Tun wir dieses Jahr wieder tun?


----------



## Kochtopf (25. September 2019)

Falls @bombe20 sich nicht bis Ende der Wiche Woche meldet - würdest du organisieren?. Auch wenn es natürlich schön wer, el Bombo an Board zu haben, ich würde dies Jahr mitmachen wollen


----------



## Lajos1 (25. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> nachdem ja schon wieder Lebkuchen & Co. in den Läden rumliegen, kann man auch die Frage stellen. Tun wir dieses Jahr wieder tun?



Hallo,

ich mache jedes Jahr Lebkuchenstreik bis zum 1. Advent, dann gehts los.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. September 2019)

Jepp- das Boardwichteln is fix aufm Zettel


----------



## daci7 (25. September 2019)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Tikey0815 (25. September 2019)

Auch dabei !


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Falls @bombe20 sich nicht bis Ende der Wiche Woche meldet - würdest du organisieren?. Auch wenn es natürlich schön wer, el Bombo an Board zu haben, ich würde dies Jahr mitmachen wollen


Ich würde bombe20 noch eine Woche länger Zeit geben er hat es doch toll gemacht mit seinen Kinder.

Danach hat sich schon unsere 
*Rebecca Hoffmann *
*(Administrator) als Wichtelfrau gemeldet*.

lg nobbi


----------



## Tikey0815 (25. September 2019)

Rebecca for Wichtel


----------



## Kochtopf (25. September 2019)

Stimmt, die wird ja dafür bezahlt


----------



## zokker (25. September 2019)

Nun macht mal keinen Stress, ist ja wohl noch Zeit genug ... bloss weil es schon Lebkuchen gibt ...


----------



## hanzz (25. September 2019)

Bin auch wieder dabei. 
Das hat echt Spaß gemacht


----------



## Bilch (25. September 2019)

Bin auch dabei. Habe sehr schöne Erinnerungen an das letzte Jahr


----------



## Andal (25. September 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Nun macht mal keinen Stress, ist ja wohl noch Zeit genug ... bloss weil es schon Lebkuchen gibt ...


Ich wollte da auch nichts an mich reissen. Aber wir haben bereits Ende September und die Zeit vergeht rasend schnell.


----------



## yukonjack (25. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich wollte da auch nichts an mich reissen. Aber wir haben bereits Ende September und die Zeit vergeht rasend schnell.[/QUOTE]
> Heute in 3 Monaten ist die Gans auch schon Geschichte.


----------



## Snâsh (26. September 2019)

wieder dabei


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (26. September 2019)

Ich bin auch dabei. 
Wenn sich kein Organisator dafür findet, dann mach ich´s.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. September 2019)

Bin auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (26. September 2019)

Hat Spaß gemacht und daher: wäre auch wieder am Start


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. September 2019)

Ich bin auch dabei...


----------



## phirania (26. September 2019)

Bin auch wieder dabei...
Hoffe Sebastian machts dies wieder...


----------



## Orothred (26. September 2019)

Wichteln grundsätzlich ist klar, aber kurze Aufklärunge, wie das übers Board lief bzw. laufen soll, wäre super. Grundsätzlich bin ich aber nicht abgeneigt


----------



## phirania (26. September 2019)

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/boardwichteln-2018.342956/


----------



## Minimax (26. September 2019)

Tolle Sache, ich wäre auch gern wieder dabei,
hg
Minimax


----------



## hanzz (26. September 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Wichteln grundsätzlich ist klar, aber kurze Aufklärunge, wie das übers Board lief bzw. laufen soll, wäre super. Grundsätzlich bin ich aber nicht abgeneigt


@bombe20 hatte das organisiert.
Jeder hat per Los einen Wichtelpartner bekommen und die Wichtelpartner haben per PN die Adresse bekommen und sich gegenseitig Ihre Pakete geschickt.
Bis Weihnachten wurden die Partner hier nicht genannt. Erst nachdem alle Ihre Pakete bekommen hatten, hat jeder geschrieben und gezeigt, was für tolle Sachen sie von dem jeweiligen Wichtelpartner bekommen haben.


----------



## Orothred (26. September 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> @bombe20 hatte das organisiert.
> Jeder hat per Los einen Wichtelpartner bekommen und die Wichtelpartner haben per PN die Adresse bekommen und sich gegenseitig Ihre Pakete geschickt.
> Bis Weihnachten wurden die Partner hier nicht genannt. Erst nachdem alle Ihre Pakete bekommen hatten, hat jeder geschrieben und gezeigt, was für tolle Sachen sie von dem jeweiligen Wichtelpartner bekommen haben.



In welchem Bugdet-Bereich wurde sich da so bewegt?


----------



## Kochtopf (26. September 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> In welchem Bugdet-Bereich wurde sich da so bewegt?


Low Costa, nicht mehr als 100 eur


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Low Costa, nicht mehr als 100 eur



Habe den alte Tröt nochmal durchwühlt, da war von 15-20 Euro die Rede. Hatte man sich darauf auch geeinigt,
oder war es jedem selbst überlassen?


----------



## Orothred (26. September 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Habe den alte Tröt nochmal durchwühlt, da war von 15-20 Euro die Rede. Hatte man sich darauf auch geeinigt,
> oder war es jedem selbst überlassen?



Das klingt realistischer


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. September 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Habe den alte Tröt nochmal durchwühlt, da war von 15-20 Euro die Rede. Hatte man sich darauf auch geeinigt,
> oder war es jedem selbst überlassen?



Genau so wars abgesprochen - es hat zwar der eine oder andere etwas üppiger gewichtelt, aber das war dann die Entscheidung des Einzelnen.


----------



## Andal (26. September 2019)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei.
> Wenn sich kein Organisator dafür findet, dann mach ich´s.


Das wäre ein sehr feiner Zug von dir!


----------



## Andal (26. September 2019)

phirania schrieb:


>


Bitte was hat das Lied dieser selbstgeschnitzten Mortitia Adams mit dem Wichteln zu tun?


----------



## Minimax (26. September 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Genau so wars abgesprochen - es hat zwar der eine oder andere etwas üppiger gewichtelt, aber das war dann die Entscheidung des Einzelnen.



Vielleicht ist das der richtige Zeitpunkt um anzumerken, dass sich viele Boardies (ich zum Beispiel) über kostspielige und wertvolle Wichtelgaben besonders freuen. 
Ein kleiner Goldbarren mit eingegossenem Wirbel als Grundblei, beispielsweise, ist nicht nur hübsch anzusehen, sondern schont bei Montageverlust auch die Umwelt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. September 2019)

Kostet aber zuviel Porto- n einfacher Briefumschlag mit ner Platin-Kreditkarte genügt


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das der richtige Zeitpunkt um anzumerken, dass sich viele Boardies (ich zum Beispiel) über kostspielige und wertvolle Wichtelgaben besonders freuen.
> Ein kleiner Goldbarren mit eingegossenem Wirbel als Grundblei, beispielsweise, ist nicht nur hübsch anzusehen, sondern schont bei Montageverlust auch die Umwelt.


Und treibt Goldsucher in scharen an die Flüsse


----------



## Kochtopf (26. September 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Kostet aber zuviel Porto- n einfacher Briefumschlag mit ner Platin-Kreditkarte genügt


Das ist natürlich unpersönlich - aber wie sagt ein altes Sprichwort? In der Not nimmt der Teufel Platinkreditkarten (cvv code nicht vergessen!)


----------



## zokker (26. September 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> @bombe20... hat jeder geschrieben und gezeigt, was für tolle Sachen sie von dem jeweiligen Wichtelpartner bekommen haben.


Fast alle...

Bin natürlich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. September 2019)

Ich schließe mich meinem Aalkollegen an und wäre dabei


----------



## Pumukl (4. Oktober 2019)

Ich mache auch wieder mit


----------



## bombe20 (6. Oktober 2019)

liebe boardgemeinde,
ich war in diesem jahr fast gar nicht im board aktiv und anglerisch noch weniger. zur erklärung: neben meinem eigentlichen beruf bin ich auch ausgebildeter erzieher. meine frau und ich erziehen und begleiten seit fast 13 jahren drei kinder im eigenen haushalt, selbst haben wir drei leibliche kinder. wir sind dafür angestelltes fachpersonal und haben es mit vorbelasteten kindern zu tun. im idealfall begleiten wir die kinder bis zur volljährigkeit.
im april diesen jahres hat es dann unsere familie ziemlich durchgerappelt und ein kind musste unsere familie vorzeitig verlassen. absehbar, aber doch plötzlich und endgültig. ende juni haben wir dann ein neues kind in unsere familie aufgenommen. 1 1/2 jahre, mit vermutlich schädigenden einflüssen während der schwangerschaft. meine frau und ich sind momentan ein schatten unserer selbst, aber doch zuversichtlich ob der kleinen erfolge.
ich habe oft an unsere wichtelaktion denken müssen und eigentlich gedacht, dass ich das trotz allem schaffen werde. nachdem ich dann heute diesen thread gelesen habe, möchte ich dann doch das angebot annehmen und dieses jahr nur teilnehmer sein.
sollte es gewünscht sein, übermittel ich die zungangsdaten für den wichtelaccount an das ausführende boardmitglied als pn.

seid alle gegrüßt


----------



## Bilch (6. Oktober 2019)

bombe20 schrieb:


> liebe boardgemeinde,
> ich war in diesem jahr fast gar nicht im board aktiv und anglerisch noch weniger. zur erklärung: neben meinem eigentlichen beruf bin ich auch ausgebildeter erzieher. meine frau und ich erziehen und begleiten seit fast 13 jahren drei kinder im eigenen haushalt, selbst haben wir drei leibliche kinder. wir sind dafür angestelltes fachpersonal und haben es mit vorbelasteten kindern zu tun. im idealfall begleiten wir die kinder bis zur volljährigkeit.
> im april diesen jahres hat es dann unsere familie ziemlich durchgerappelt und ein kind musste unsere familie vorzeitig verlassen. absehbar, aber doch plötzlich und endgültig. ende juni haben wir dann ein neues kind in unsere familie aufgenommen. 1 1/2 jahre, mit vermutlich schädigenden einflüssen während der schwangerschaft. meine frau und ich sind momentan ein schatten unserer selbst, aber doch zuversichtlich ob der kleinen erfolge.
> ich habe oft an unsere wichtelaktion denken müssen und eigentlich gedacht, dass ich das trotz allem schaffen werde. nachdem ich dann heute diesen thread gelesen habe, möchte ich dann doch das angebot annehmen und dieses jahr nur teilnehmer sein.
> ...


Hut ab!!! Gut, dass es noch solche Leute wie Deine Frau und Dich gibt  Und letztes Jahr hast Du noch das Boardwichteln organisiert .. Voll verständlich, dass Du es heuer jemand anderem überlassen wirst 

P.S. Und ich dachte, ich habe es schwer mit meinen 4 Kindern, weil ich nur noch gelegentlich zum Wasser komme


----------



## hanzz (6. Oktober 2019)

@bombe20
Toll, daß du dich zum Wichteln gemeldet hast
Auch von mir den größten Respekt.
Wünsche euch viel Kraft.
Und ich denke, ich spreche für alle, wenn ich sage, daß du ein super Organisator warst und ich mich freue, wenn du beim Wichteln dabei bist.


----------



## Andal (6. Oktober 2019)

Dann werden wir wohl dankend das Angebot von @Rebecca Hoffmann annehmen und dir von Herzen alles Gute wünschen!


----------



## Bilch (6. Oktober 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> @bombe20
> Toll, daß du dich zum Wichteln gemeldet hast
> Auch von mir den größten Respekt.
> Wünsche euch viel Kraft.
> Und ich denke, ich spreche für alle, wenn ich sage, daß du ein super Organisator warst und ich mich freue, wenn du beim Wichteln dabei bist.


Das kann ich nur unterschreiben!


----------



## bombe20 (6. Oktober 2019)

nach meiner langen abwesenheit treibt mir eure reaktion ein bisschen das wasser in die augen. vielen dank dafür.
so lasset uns wohlan rufen nach der dame, welche die wichtelei auszuführen vermag.  @Rebecca Hoffmann


----------



## Salmonidenangler (7. Oktober 2019)

Hallo @bombe20 , 
da ich von deiner Aktion letztes Jahr wirklich begeistert war, würde ich dieses Jahr auch gerne mitmachen. Einziges Manko meinerseits: Ich muss meinen Wichtel leider bitten, das Paket an eine Packstation zu schicken, da ich es sonst wohl nur ganz schwer in die Finger krieg.


----------



## Bilch (7. Oktober 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Hallo @bombe20 ,
> da ich von deiner Aktion letztes Jahr wirklich begeistert war, würde ich dieses Jahr auch gerne mitmachen. Einziges Manko meinerseits: Ich muss meinen Wichtel leider bitten, das Paket an eine Packstation zu schicken, da ich es sonst wohl nur ganz schwer in die Finger krieg.


Hast Du Angst, dass Deine Liebste das Paket für sich behält?


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (7. Oktober 2019)

bombe20 schrieb:


> nach meiner langen abwesenheit treibt mir eure reaktion ein bisschen das wasser in die augen. vielen dank dafür.
> so lasset uns wohlan rufen nach der dame, welche die wichtelei auszuführen vermag.  @Rebecca Hoffmann



Ich habe den Ruf gehört  
Wir starten spätestens nächste Woche, wenn ich wieder aus dem Urlaub da bin. Wahrscheinlich meld ich mich aber noch diese Woche mit einer Onlineliste. Da können sich dann alle Interessierten eintragen


----------



## Andal (7. Oktober 2019)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Ich habe den Ruf gehört
> Wir starten spätestens nächste Woche, wenn ich wieder aus dem Urlaub da bin. Wahrscheinlich meld ich mich aber noch diese Woche mit einer Onlineliste. Da können sich dann alle Interessierten eintragen


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (7. Oktober 2019)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ILxvBmZX4z-KrmEkKTtmpPLK-TYdrGcmHgWILnkFpxY/edit?usp=sharing

Seht euch mal die Liste an, Männers. 
Ich würd euch bitten, euch da einzutragen. Auf Grund der Nummern wähle ich dann später per Zufallsgenerator aus, wer Wichtelpartner wird.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (7. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab grad nochmal im alten Thread nachgesehen. Stichtag war der 1.12.
Den Stichtag würd ich jetzt auf den 25. November setzen. Dann kann ich in der Woche die Wichtelpartner verteilen und ihr könnt pünktlich im Dezember mit dem Organisieren der Geschenke beginnen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Oktober 2019)

Klingt stimmig - eingetragen!


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Oktober 2019)

Hab mich auch eingetragen


----------



## Minimax (7. Oktober 2019)

Ich auch, wunderbar, es geht wieder los- ich freu mich!


----------



## Salmonidenangler (8. Oktober 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Hast Du Angst, dass Deine Liebste das Paket für sich behält?


Nein, aber der Postbote


----------



## Christian.Siegler (8. Oktober 2019)

Bin dabei...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (8. Oktober 2019)

Ebenso


----------



## Tobias85 (8. Oktober 2019)

Dieses mal bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe letztes Jahr schon zu lange gezögert und dann den Start verpasst 
Also let's go Wichtel


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Oktober 2019)

Bin schon gespannt, für wen ich dieses Jahr kreativ werden kann....


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2019)

Im Kopf habe ich schon ein buntes Potpourri zusammengewichtelt.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Oktober 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt, für wen ich dieses Jahr kreativ werden kann....


Ich hoffe auf meinen Aluhut mit Usernamen! Ansonsten habe ich auch schon die ein oder andere Idee


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Im Kopf habe ich schon ein buntes Potpourri zusammengewichtelt.



Demenz???


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2019)

Ich glaube noch nicht. Ich kann es mir noch merken.


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Oktober 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf meinen Aluhut mit Usernamen!



Sei vorsichtig mit deinen Wünschen - wenn ich Dir einen Aluhut zusammenbraten würde, bräuchtest Du starke Nackenmuskulatur...


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Sei vorsichtig mit deinen Wünschen - wenn ich Dir einen Aluhut zusammenbraten würde, bräuchtest Du starke Nackenmuskulatur...


Hast du noch Panzerplatten von der TFS Tirpitz aufm Hof?


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Oktober 2019)

Nope - Kruppstahl in Wotanhart ist grad aus


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Oktober 2019)

Hast mich auf ne Idee gebracht - Hardox 500 in 22er Stärke is noch da


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Hast mich auf ne Idee gebracht - Hardox 500 in 22er Stärke is noch da


Da kann der Verschwörungsfollower gleich mit dem Knitterfreien die Wände einrennen!


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Oktober 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Hast mich auf ne Idee gebracht - Hardox 500 in 22er Stärke is noch da



Aber schön Verschleißfest. Das hält erstmal als Dunstkiepe


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Oktober 2019)

Werd dieses Jahr auch mal mitmachen


----------



## Carphunter87 (11. Oktober 2019)

Würde dieses Jahr auch gerne mitmachen


----------



## malecón (11. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

ich schreibe zwar nicht sehr viel (dafür lese immer und überall gerne mit ), aber nachdem ich mir den Thread des letzten Jahres angesehen habe, will ich auch mit machen.
Ich habe mich in die von Rebecca verlinkte Excel-Tabelle (auf Seite 3 dieses Threads) eingetragen - so funktioniert das doch, oder?

Ich freue mich auf spannende 2 1/2 Monate bis Weihnachten!

Uli


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Oktober 2019)

Stimmt genau - eintragen in die Liste und dann geht es los!


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Oktober 2019)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Würde dieses Jahr auch gerne mitmachen


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ILxvBmZX4z-KrmEkKTtmpPLK-TYdrGcmHgWILnkFpxY/edit#gid=0


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Oktober 2019)

Gut aufgepasst!


----------



## phirania (12. Oktober 2019)

Kommen dieses Jahr ja reichlich zusammen..


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (12. Oktober 2019)

Letztes Jahr hatten wir um die 30 Teilnehmer? Das kriegen wir dieses Jahr sicher noch getoppt.


----------



## phirania (12. Oktober 2019)

Da gehe ich mal von aus....


----------



## Bilch (12. Oktober 2019)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr hatten wir um die 30 Teilnehmer? Das kriegen wir dieses Jahr sicher noch getoppt.


Wenn man die Anzahl der registrierten Boardies betrachtet, war die Zahl der Teilnehmer eigentlich sehr gering.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Oktober 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn man die Anzahl der registrierten Boardies betrachtet, war die Zahl der Teilnehmer eigentlich sehr gering.


Wenn man die Zahl der aktiven gegen hält relativ hoch


----------



## bombe20 (21. Oktober 2019)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr hatten wir um die 30 Teilnehmer? Das kriegen wir dieses Jahr sicher noch getoppt.


im letzen jahr saß ich mit den kindern, einer lostüte und einem bingo-spiel am küchentisch. ich glaube, wir waren 26.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (21. Oktober 2019)

bombe20 schrieb:


> im letzen jahr saß ich mit den kindern, einer lostüte und einem bingo-spiel am küchentisch. ich glaube, wir waren 26.



Mit dem allen kann ich nicht dienen  Ich muss mir dann mit einem Zufallsgenerator helfen lassen. 
Anfang November mach ich noch einmal Werbung für unser Wichteln. Vielleicht finden sich noch paar mehr Boardies.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. November 2019)

Ich bin auch dabei, falls es noch nicht zu spät ist.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. November 2019)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Mit dem allen kann ich nicht dienen  Ich muss mir dann mit einem Zufallsgenerator helfen lassen.
> Anfang November mach ich noch einmal Werbung für unser Wichteln. Vielleicht finden sich noch paar mehr Boardies.


Da fällt mir auf - du hast keinen Küchentisch? Das der Münchner Wohnungsmarkt prekär ist ok aber Hummel herr Glod hilf


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (1. November 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da fällt mir auf - du hast keinen Küchentisch? Das der Münchner Wohnungsmarkt prekär ist ok aber Hummel herr Glod hilf



Kein Küchentisch. Zwei Bierkästen (Augustiner) und ein Brett dienen mir als Essensablage. Mehr konnte ich mir bei den Mieten noch nicht leisten...


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (1. November 2019)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei, falls es noch nicht zu spät ist.



Ist noch nicht zu spät! Die "Anmeldung" läuft bis einschließlich 25. November. Außerdem hab ich am 4. November noch einmal einen Post auf der Portalseite und Facebook eingeplant. Vielleicht finden sich noch paar Boardies.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. November 2019)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Kein Küchentisch. Zwei Bierkästen (Augustiner) und ein Brett dienen mir als Essensablage. Mehr konnte ich mir bei den Mieten noch nicht leisten...


Aber immerhin Augustiner!


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (1. November 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber immerhin Augustiner!



Wohl wahr, wohl wahr. Ein anderes Bier wird in diesem Haushalt nicht gebraucht.


----------



## Bilch (1. November 2019)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei, falls es noch nicht zu spät ist.


Wir sind jetzt schon 24 Teilnehmer. Noch ein paar und es wird zu einer qualitativen Veränderung bzw. dialektischen Sprung kommen


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (5. November 2019)

Dieses Jahr ist der blaue Mützenmann auch mit dabei


----------



## Seele (5. November 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr ist der blaue Mützenmann auch mit dabei



Jesco verschickt dann ein Bild von Ihm ohne Mütze mit allen Nutzungsrechten zum Bild


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (5. November 2019)

Wir können die Gelegenheit nutzen und einen Aufruf machen. @Jesco Peschutter sucht schon seit längerem eine neue Mütze, die GENAU so aussehen muss wie die alte. Vielleicht gibts da im Einzugsgebiet der Boardies was.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. November 2019)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Wir können die Gelegenheit nutzen und einen Aufruf machen. @Jesco Peschutter sucht schon seit längerem eine neue Mütze, die GENAU so aussehen muss wie die alte. Vielleicht gibts da im Einzugsgebiet der Boardies was.


Ein bekannter von mir besitzt einen Kurzwarengeschäft und kann diverse Handarbeiten wie Stricken und Häkeln... wenn ich Bilder vom Original bekomme müsste das gehen


----------



## Tikey0815 (5. November 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein bekannter von mir besitzt einen Kurzwarengeschäft und kann diverse Handarbeiten wie Stricken und Häkeln... wenn ich Bilder vom Original bekomme müsste das gehen


Aber bitte mit Bommel


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (5. November 2019)

Eine neue Mütze wäre echt der Hammer. Mittlerweile löst sich die alte in ihre Einzelteile auf und ich benötige Ersatz. Leider sind meine Ansprüche sehr groß und ich suche exakt das gleiche Modell. Wenn man googelt, findet man alle möglichen blauen Ringelmützen, doch leider nicht diese. Deshalb habe ich mir gedacht, ich versuche den exakten Stoff wiederzufinden. Doch auch daran bin ich gescheitert. Die Mütze müsste mittlerweile über 20 Jahre alt sein. Keine Ahnung, wo ich sie damals gekauft habe. Ich glaube, es war C&A oder Karstadt, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Man muss es ja nicht bei diesem Wichteln machen, aber wenn mir jemand exakt das selbe Modell besorgen oder nachmachen könnte, würde ich diese Person reich belohnen

Hier mal ein paar ältere und aktuelle Bilder mit der Mütze, wo man die ursprünglichen und jetzigen Farben und die Passform erkennt:

*Jahr 2010*






*Jahr 2011*





*Jahr 2012*





*Jahr 2015*





*Jahr 2017*





*Jahr 2019



*


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. November 2019)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Kauli11 (5. November 2019)

Die Mütze sieht doch noch gut aus. Hält bestimmt noch zehn Jahre.


----------



## black bull (5. November 2019)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Ist noch nicht zu spät! Die "Anmeldung" läuft bis einschließlich 25. November. Außerdem hab ich am 4. November noch einmal einen Post auf der Portalseite und Facebook eingeplant. Vielleicht finden sich noch paar Boardies.


Gesehen und Angemeldet


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (6. November 2019)

black bull schrieb:


> Gesehen und Angemeldet



Super! Die 30 müssen wir doch locker noch voll bringen


----------



## daci7 (6. November 2019)

Jo.


----------



## Bilch (6. November 2019)

Schon 31  Damit ist der dialektische Sprung auf eine neue Ebene geschafft . Und obwohl sich einige (@Kochtopf, @Snâsh, @phirania, @Orothred, @Carphunter87), die ihre Teilnahme angekündigt haben, in die Liste noch nicht eingetragen haben.

https://r.srvtrck.com/v1/redirect?u...ng&ad_t=advertiser&ad_zi=YieldLink&ad_dt=link


----------



## Kochtopf (6. November 2019)

Ich hatte mich als dritter eingetragen, welche f...eife hat mich überschrieben?

*ed*
Ach Bilch, ich bin doch el Potto


----------



## Bilch (6. November 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich als dritter eingetragen, welche f...eife hat mich überschrieben?
> 
> *ed*
> Ach Bilch, ich bin doch el Potto


Ich dachte, das wäre Dein böser Mexikanischer Zwillingsbruder


----------



## Snâsh (7. November 2019)

Habe mich sofort nachgetragen. Danke liebe Technik ;-)


----------



## Seele (7. November 2019)

Entweder hab ich mich vergessen oder mich hat auch einer raus geworfen, ihr müsst mich doch erinnern 

@Georg Baumann muss aber schon auch mit machen oder wie seht ihr das alle?

@Fantastic Fishing @geomas @Professor Tinca @Tobias85 @Tricast @feederbrassen @Tikey0815 @Xianeli @Lajos1 @Salziges Silber @scorp10n77 @carphunter 47  wären sicher auch noch Kandidaten die ein schönes Geschenk unter dem Baum liegen haben möchten.Stimmt's?
Oder unser neuestes Mitglied @Jörg Heller mag vielleicht auch mit machen, herzilich Willkommen übrigens.


----------



## Tobias85 (7. November 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Entweder hab ich mich vergessen oder mich hat auch einer raus geworfen, ihr müsst mich doch erinnern
> 
> @Georg Baumann muss aber schon auch mit machen oder wie seht ihr das alle?
> 
> ...




Ja, deswegen hab ich mich auch am ersten Tag in die Liste eingetragen...


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (7. November 2019)

Master @rippi würd mir da auch noch einfallen


----------



## Seele (7. November 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ja, deswegen hab ich mich auch am ersten Tag in die Liste eingetragen...


 
Oh man ich Idiot, hab extra alle händisch gesucht, aber irgendwie bist du mir durchgerutscht


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. November 2019)

Ich bin doch eingetragen, oder ? hatte dies ja ganz früh getan. - edit- habs gescheckt, bin drin


----------



## Kochtopf (7. November 2019)

Hat Kollege Bilch alle ramdösig gemacht


----------



## Bilch (7. November 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hat Kollege Bilch alle ramdösig gemacht


Offensichtlich  Aber alles ist für etwas gut ...

P.S. https://dict.leo.org/spanisch-deutsch/el poto
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potto


----------



## Seele (7. November 2019)

Vielleicht kennt ja noch jemand paar Boardies die evtl. auf so einen Spaß Lust haben und kann sie hier markieren. Oft schauen Leute nicht in alle Bereiche rein und kriegen es nur nicht mit. Ihr kennt euch doch sicher auch untereinander.


----------



## YoshiX786 (8. November 2019)

Nachdem ich das Wichteln letztes Jahr nur beiläufig verfolgt habe und ich sehr positiv von der Durchführung angetan bin, werde ich mich gerne dieses Jahr auch anschließen.
Finde das Wichteln echt eine gute Sache und gerade in Zeiten, wo Oberflächlichkeit das Maß aller Dinge zu sein scheint, möchte ich gerne eine solche Aktion unterstützen und hoffe, dass sich noch viele Weitere anschließen werden.


----------



## glavoc (8. November 2019)

als Nr 35sig - auch wieder dabei 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ILxvBmZX4z-KrmEkKTtmpPLK-TYdrGcmHgWILnkFpxY/edit#gid=0

freue mich schon, & bitte keinen Aluhut^^


----------



## Bilch (8. November 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> als Nr 35sig - auch wieder dabei
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ILxvBmZX4z-KrmEkKTtmpPLK-TYdrGcmHgWILnkFpxY/edit#gid=0
> 
> freue mich schon, & bitte keinen Aluhut^^


Keine Sorge, der ist für El Potto reserviert


----------



## hanzz (8. November 2019)

Wasn mit @Fantastic Fishing?


----------



## KadeTTHH (9. November 2019)

Dann bin ich gerne die Nr.36


----------



## thor1988 (10. November 2019)

Hab mich mal dazu gemeldet. Bin zwar bisher weniger Aktiv gewesen aber bei sowas mache ich gerne mit


----------



## Georg Baumann (11. November 2019)

Check - bin eingetragen.


----------



## Bilch (11. November 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Check - bin eingetragen.


Einer hat jetzt die Möglichkeit den weltklasse Rehrücken zu bekommen


----------



## Georg Baumann (11. November 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Einer hat jetzt die Möglichkeit den weltklasse Rehrücken zu bekommen



Oder die alten, vertrockneten Humidor-Flüchtlinge ...


----------



## Bilch (11. November 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Oder die alten, vertrockneten Humidor-Flüchtlinge ...


Auch das wäre ein Genuss, man muss nur die alten Tricks kennen - sie in eine Blechdose mit einem Stück Apfel legen


----------



## Bilch (12. November 2019)

@Xianeli hat sich auch noch nicht gemeldet.


----------



## LuckyDuke (12. November 2019)

Ich würde auch wohl mitmachen wollen, bevor ich mich eintrage allerdings noch eine Frage: verschickt man ausschließlich Neuware, oder tuts auch gut erhaltenes gebrauchtes Angelmaterial?


----------



## Georg Baumann (12. November 2019)

LuckyDuke schrieb:


> Ich würde auch wohl mitmachen wollen, bevor ich mich eintrage allerdings noch eine Frage: verschickt man ausschließlich Neuware, oder tuts auch gut erhaltenes gebrauchtes Angelmaterial?



Keine Ahnung, ob's dazu Regeln gibt. Ich würde mich drüber freuen - hat für mich mehr Charakter als was Neues.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (12. November 2019)

LuckyDuke schrieb:


> Ich würde auch wohl mitmachen wollen, bevor ich mich eintrage allerdings noch eine Frage: verschickt man ausschließlich Neuware, oder tuts auch gut erhaltenes gebrauchtes Angelmaterial?





Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob's dazu Regeln gibt. Ich würde mich drüber freuen - hat für mich mehr Charakter als was Neues.



Es ist auch Gebrauchtes erlaubt oder Selbstgebasteltes. 
Anregungen gibt es im Thread von 2018. Da werden auf den letzten Seiten auch die Geschenke präsentiert: https://anglerboard.de/threads/boardwichteln-2018.342956/


----------



## Georg Baumann (12. November 2019)

Das alte Gebiss meiner Oma. Mehr Charakter und Persönlichkeit geht nicht!


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. November 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das alte Gebiss meiner Oma. Mehr Charakter und Persönlichkeit geht nicht!


Solange es nur das Gebiss und nicht die Oma selber ist


----------



## hanzz (12. November 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das alte Gebiss meiner Oma. Mehr Charakter und Persönlichkeit geht nicht!


Kann man damit was fangen? 
Wels vielleicht?


----------



## Minimax (12. November 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das alte Gebiss meiner Oma. Mehr Charakter und Persönlichkeit geht nicht!





hanzz schrieb:


> Kann man damit was fangen?
> Wels vielleicht?



Mit ner starken Feder und einem Streichholz nebst Köder würde das den Angelbegriffen "Schnappangel" und "Überbeisser" einen ganz neuen Sinn verleihen.


----------



## phirania (12. November 2019)

Aber wenn da noch Goldzähne drin sind...


----------



## Bilch (12. November 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Solange es nur das Gebiss und nicht die Oma selber ist


Warum nicht? Wenn sie gut kocht und passt auf die Kinder auf


----------



## Mooskugel (12. November 2019)

Ich würde auch gerne teilnehmen, bin die Nr. 40.


----------



## yukonjack (17. November 2019)

Lange nichts mehr von Andal gelesen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. November 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Lange nichts mehr von Andal gelesen.


er wäre die Nr.2------wollen hoffen das er noch mitmacht der alte Trucker.


----------



## Bilch (17. November 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Lange nichts mehr von Andal gelesen.





nobbi1962 schrieb:


> er wäre die Nr.2------wollen hoffen das er noch mitmacht der alte Trucker.


Das Anglerboard ohne Andal ist wie ein wie ein Ritter ohne Schwert


----------



## Jason (17. November 2019)

Servus. Habe mir gerade auch eingetragen.
Sonst wäre ich ein Weichei 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (17. November 2019)

@Andal wird rechtzeitig da sein. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## phirania (20. November 2019)

Bitte mich auch mit eintragen.
Da mein Flug Richtung  Australien 
abgesagt ist 
Bin zwar wieder mal im Krankenhaus aber bis dahin sollte ich fit sein.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (20. November 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Bitte mich auch mit eintragen.
> Da mein Flug Richtung  Australien
> abgesagt ist
> Bin zwar wieder mal im Krankenhaus aber bis dahin sollte ich fit sein.



Ich hab dich grad in die Liste eingetragen. Dann sieh zu, dass du wieder fit wirst


----------



## phirania (20. November 2019)

Danke auch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. November 2019)

dieses jahr bekomme ich bestimmt dich phirania als wichtel dann bekommste auch was schönes,letztes jahr hatte ich daci.

gute Besserung wünscht nobbi


----------



## Jason (20. November 2019)

Ich bin dieses Jahr das erste mal dabei, und freue mich wie Bolle jemanden eine Freude zu machen. Bin ebenfalls gespannt, wenn ich als Wichtel bekomme.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (22. November 2019)

Natürlich bin ich dabei... hab das ja auch schon lange vor meiner kleinen Pause Kund getan.


----------



## Thomas. (24. November 2019)

ich habe mich dann auch mal eingetragen, wenn ich schon von meiner Frau nix bekomme


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (24. November 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe mich dann auch mal eingetragen, wenn ich schon von meiner Frau nix bekomme



Für solche Fälle hast du immer die Boardies an deiner Seite


----------



## Kochtopf (24. November 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe mich dann auch mal eingetragen, wenn ich schon von meiner Frau nix bekomme


Freu dich auf Socken


----------



## Bilch (24. November 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich habe mich dann auch mal eingetragen, wenn ich schon von meiner Frau nix bekomme


Auch Männern, die von ihren Frauen nichts bekommen, kann im Anglerboard geholfenwwerden.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. November 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Einer hat jetzt die Möglichkeit den weltklasse Rehrücken zu bekommen


Boarr genial, das wäre genau mein Ding!


----------



## Bilch (25. November 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Boarr genial, das wäre genau mein Ding!


Hm, vielleicht kann man auch einen Boar bekommen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. November 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Hm, vielleicht kann man auch einen Boar bekommen


Wildwutz ist auch lecker, Fleisch geht bei mir immer! Luft getrocknet, geräuchert, am Spieß, am Grill, im Backofen in der Pfanne... Ein Leben ohne Fleisch ist machbar, aber sinnlos!


----------



## Bilch (25. November 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ein Leben ohne Fleisch ist machbar, aber sinnlos!


... und auch nicht besonders gesund, obwohl manche das Gegenteil behaupten!


----------



## Jason (25. November 2019)

Heute ist Stichtag. Wie bitten noch um Einträge.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. November 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> ... und auch nicht besonders gesund, obwohl manche das Gegenteil behaupten!


Zu Recht das Gegenteil behaupten, die Skandinavier haben erst neulich in einer große Studie widerlegt, dass die generellen Annahmen zur schädlichen Wirkung von rotem Fleisch überwiegend Unsinn sind.
Die Dosis macht das Gift und maßgeblich, die Art des Fleisches und wo es herkommt... Zudem ist regelmäßiger Wurstkonsum nicht gesund, weil überwiegend mit Nitrit konserviert(zusätzlich Umrötungsprozess und Co, wegen appetitlich aussehen...). Klar Fleischessen ist mittlerweile wie rauchen, einfach nicht mehr in, aber mehr ideologisch verpönt, als sachlich fundiert ungesund...
Ich hatte selbst Darmkrebs, aber selbst die Ärzte hatten deutliche Statements pro Fleischkonsum in Maßen. Ich esse fast nur Fleisch von Tieren, die langsam gewachsen sind, von alten Rassen und Leuten, die nicht von der Tierzucht leben. Wurst mache ich, wenn ich Zeit habe, selbst und habe einen Metzger, der Wurst ohne Nitrit nur mit Steinsalz produziert. Sie Wurst sieht dann eben aus wie Wurst früher aussah grau, braun und nach heutigen Maßstäben unappetitlich; der Preis sorgt dafür, dass du in Maßen, überlegt und mit Genuss konsumierst.


----------



## Pescador (25. November 2019)

Also, eigentlich bin ich ja auch dieses Jahr schon komplett überwichtelt.
Familie, Freundeskreis, Arbeitsplatz ...
Aber "Hand aufs Herz", warum eigentlich nicht auch hier !? 

Dann bewerbe ich mich nun, knapp vor Torschluss und wild entschlossen um das diesjährige, für mich erstmalige Mitwichteln hier mit Euch im AB. 

Über einen positiven Entscheid würde ich mich riesig freuen, und verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## Bilch (25. November 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Zu Recht das Gegenteil behaupten, die Skandinavier haben erst neulich in einer große Studie widerlegt, dass die generellen Annahmen zur schädlichen Wirkung von rotem Fleisch überwiegend Unsinn sind.
> Die Dosis macht das Gift und maßgeblich, die Art des Fleisches und wo es herkommt... Zudem ist regelmäßiger Wurstkonsum nicht gesund, weil überwiegend mit Nitrit konserviert(zusätzlich Umrötungsprozess und Co, wegen appetitlich aussehen...). Klar Fleischessen ist mittlerweile wie rauchen, einfach nicht mehr in, aber mehr ideologisch verpönt, als sachlich fundiert ungesund...
> Ich hatte selbst Darmkrebs, aber selbst die Ärzte hatten deutliche Statements pro Fleischkonsum in Maßen. Ich esse fast nur Fleisch von Tieren, die langsam gewachsen sind, von alten Rassen und Leuten, die nicht von der Tierzucht leben. Wurst mache ich, wenn ich Zeit habe, selbst und habe einen Metzger, der Wurst ohne Nitrit nur mit Steinsalz produziert. Sie Wurst sieht dann eben aus wie Wurst früher aussah grau, braun und nach heutigen Maßstäben unappetitlich; der Preis sorgt dafür, dass du in Maßen, überlegt und mit Genuss konsumierst.


Alles, was Du geschrieben hast, stimmt vollkommen. Ich wollte lediglich betonen, dass der Mensch halt ein Allesesser ist und auch Fleisch konsumieren muss. Aber so wie Du sagst, nicht aus Massentierhaltung. Gilt aber für alle Lebensmittel - nicht nur mit Fleischwurst, auch mit Industriegebäck, Fruchtsaftgetränken usw. tut man seinem Körper kein Gefallen. Ich habe die Möglichkeit alles, Fleisch inkludiert, von lokalen Bauern zu kaufen. Aber die meisten haben das Glück leider nicht.


----------



## Bilch (25. November 2019)

Pescador schrieb:


> Also, eigentlich bin ich ja auch dieses Jahr schon komplett überwichtelt.
> Familie, Freundeskreis, Arbeitsplatz ...
> Aber "Hand aufs Herz", warum eigentlich nicht auch hier !?
> 
> ...


Willkomen dabei, Du musst sich nur in die Liste eintragen 
https://r.srvtrck.com/v1/redirect?u...ng&ad_t=advertiser&ad_zi=YieldLink&ad_dt=link


----------



## Pescador (25. November 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Willkomen dabei, Du musst sich nur in die Liste eintragen
> https://r.srvtrck.com/v1/redirect?u...ng&ad_t=advertiser&ad_zi=YieldLink&ad_dt=link


Ok, aber bei diesem Link öffnet sich nur eine weiße Seite ohne Inhalt ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. November 2019)

Klick mich an!


----------



## Andal (25. November 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> ... und auch nicht besonders gesund, obwohl manche das Gegenteil behaupten!


Was hätte man schon davon, gesund zu sterben?


----------



## Bilch (25. November 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Was hätte man schon davon, gesund zu sterben?


Nicht krank leben zu müssen ...


----------



## Andal (25. November 2019)

Es gibt keine Gesunden. Nur unzureichend Untersuchte.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. November 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Gesunden. Nur unzureichend Untersuchte.



Hallo,

den Spruch hörte ich, in inhaltlich gleicher Form mal von einer befreundeten Ärztin, als ich ihr mitteilte, dass mir nach einer sehr eingehenden Untersuchung gesagt wurde, dass ich total gesund sei. Sie sagte damals: "so, total gesund bist Du angeblich, ich sage Dir, Du bist nur nicht genau genug untersucht worden".

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Bilch (26. November 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> den Spruch hörte ich, in inhaltlich gleicher Form mal von einer befreundeten Ärztin, als ich ihr mitteilte, dass mir nach einer sehr eingehenden Untersuchung gesagt wurde, dass ich total gesund sei. Sie sagte damals: "so, total gesund bist Du angeblich, ich sage Dir, Du bist nur nicht genau genug untersucht worden".
> 
> ...


Als Fachexperte behaupte ich, dass es für den Patienten viel besser ist, wenn der Arzt keine zu engstirnige Ansicht darüber hat, was normal/physiologisch ist.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. November 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> den Spruch hörte ich, in inhaltlich gleicher Form mal von einer befreundeten Ärztin, als ich ihr mitteilte, dass mir nach einer sehr eingehenden Untersuchung gesagt wurde, dass ich total gesund sei. Sie sagte damals: "so, total gesund bist Du angeblich, ich sage Dir, Du bist nur nicht genau genug untersucht worden".
> 
> ...



Eben, und am Ende greift das Prinzip der Fallpauschale. Egal ob nichts unternehmen die richtige Therapie oder einfach temporär klüger wäre, Geld gibt's nur, wenn etwas unternommen wird, auch wenn das Unternommene überflüssig oder kontraproduktiv ist!


----------



## Snâsh (29. November 2019)

Uiuiui da hab ich aber ein Anglerboard-Urgestein gezogen. Das wird spannend da die Interessen so dermaßen auseinandergehen. Aber die Ideen sind schon konkret geworden! 
Frohes Wichteln


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. November 2019)

Ich weiß jetzt schon, dass ich meinem Wichtelpartner nicht mit Angelzeugs kommen brauch - da kann ich nur ins Klo greifen.... 

Gottseidank isser n Genussmensch- da weiß ich was... 

Viel Spaß beim Wichteln


----------



## Andal (29. November 2019)

Mein Wichtelpartner macht es mir unschwer, weil ja seine Vorlieben eindeutig sind. Ich denke mal, er wird mich nicht fluchen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (29. November 2019)

Ich stecke noch in der Recherche


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. November 2019)

Da möchte man doch von Dorschbremse sein Wichtel sein.
ich hab auch einen Wichtelpartner bekommen einen netten großen Kerl namens……………….. .


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. November 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> einen netten großen Kerl namens……………….. .



Mööönsch- dat is doch geheim! 
Haste aber Glück gehabt, dass Braille- Schrift aufm Touchscreen nicht funktionuckelt!


----------



## Pescador (29. November 2019)

So. Nach einer anfänglich winzigen Verwirrung mit der Zuordnung meines Wichtelpartners, kann auch ich nun feierlich vermelden: "It is done!"
Das Wichtelpaket ist gepackt. Selbstverständlich mit akribisch ausgesuchtem und erlesenem Inhalt. Absolut passend. Passender wie es für jemanden den man absolut nicht kennt, nicht sein könnte. 

Nun, ich weiß dass auch ich ein Päckchen erwarten darf. Ich bin einfach mal auf alles gefasst und freu mich schon auf unser geemeinsames großes Auspacken ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. November 2019)

ist das auspacken wider am 24.12 -----aber mit bülders.


----------



## Thomas. (29. November 2019)

Super Toll, ich habe natürlich denn Hauptgewinn an Wichtelpartner bekommen und zwar tatsächlich denn *einzigen hier im ganzen Wichtlelhausen für dem mir tatsächlich nix einfällt*  (ich sollte mal Lotto spielen)
hat er mich jetzt auch als Wichtelpartner ?


----------



## Pescador (29. November 2019)

Klar. Großes bebildertes unboxing muss schon sein.
Wir sind Hl. Abend ausser Haus, aber spätestens am 1. W-Tag sollte es klappen.
Wird anderen hier vielleicht auch so gehen. Aber ok, dann zieht sich die Spannung über zwei Tage ...


----------



## Tobias85 (29. November 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> hat er mich jetzt auch als Wichtelpartner ?



Sollte eigentlich nicht so sein, im Idealfall...Stöber doch einfach mal ein bisschen in den Beiträgen des Betreffenden, dann findest du sicher ganz schnell etwas über seine Interessen heraus. 

Ich war die ganze Zeit schon gespannt, wen ich beschenken darf, und bin jetzt froh, dass ich für meinen Beschenkten ziemlich schnell erste Ideen habe.


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. November 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> hat er mich jetzt auch als Wichtelpartner ?



Das ist höchst unwahrscheinlich - das Wichteln ist nicht auf Gegenseitigkeit ausgelegt, die Zuordnung erfolgt zufällig.


----------



## Thomas. (29. November 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Das ist höchst unwahrscheinlich - das Wichteln ist nicht auf Gegenseitigkeit ausgelegt, die Zuordnung erfolgt zufällig.


Gott sei dank, dann schicke ich ihm ein Packet mit falschem Absender  (Spaß)


----------



## Thomas. (29. November 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich nicht so sein, im Idealfall...Stöber doch einfach mal ein bisschen in den Beiträgen des Betreffenden, dann findest du sicher ganz schnell etwas über seine Interessen heraus.
> QUOTE]
> am 24 werdet ihr es ja erfahren, und ihr werdet alle im nachhinein Mitleid mit mir haben


----------



## daci7 (29. November 2019)

Ich muss auch erstmal recherchieren 
Hätt noch immer jot jejange, wa!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. November 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Super Toll, ich habe natürlich denn Hauptgewinn an Wichtelpartner bekommen und zwar tatsächlich denn *einzigen hier im ganzen Wichtlelhausen für dem mir tatsächlich nix einfällt*  (ich sollte mal Lotto spielen)
> hat er mich jetzt auch als Wichtelpartner ?



Dann teilen wir uns wohl den Hauptgewinn.
Recherche bringt bei meinem Wichtelpartner übrigens nüscht...das wird echt nen Schuss ins Blaue


----------



## Minimax (29. November 2019)

Auch mich hat der Wichtel vor eine schwere Aufgabe gestellt, wenn meine bisherigen Recherchen zu meinem Wichtelpartner stimmen, wird die Suche nach etwas Passendem mich in fremdartige Bereiche der Angelwelt führen werden...


----------



## Minimax (29. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ...das wird echt nen Schuss ins Blaue



Edelmetalle, Devisen, Festverzinsliche Wertpapiere kommen nie aus der Mode!


----------



## Jason (29. November 2019)

Bin jetzt noch an der Arbeit. Daheim werde ich mich dann auch mal schlau machen mit wem ich es zu tun habe. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (29. November 2019)

Meinen Wichtelpartner interessieren Angelmethoden, von denen ich nicht den blassesten Schimmer habe - Ich muss mich darin schnell einlesen …


----------



## Tobias85 (29. November 2019)

Denkt dran, dass es nicht nur anglerische Gaben sein müssen...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. November 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Edelmetalle, Devisen, Festverzinsliche Wertpapiere kommen nie aus der Mode!



Sicherlich, wäre mir aber zu kalt und steril. Find ich genauso unpersönlich wie irgendwelche Gutscheine


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. November 2019)

Ich hab´s gut erwischt, sollte nicht all zu schwer werden.


----------



## Minimax (29. November 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Denkt dran, dass es nicht nur anglerische Gaben sein müssen...



Wollt grad sagen. Von meinem Wichtelpartner gabs letztes Jahr Einen lokalen Wein, ein passendes Glas römischer Art (das nun meine allerbesten Fliegenbinde-Feder beherbergt, und mich manchmal stillvergnuügt schmunzeln läßt), und als Star in dem ENsemble Ein Wunderbares Stück selbstgeräucherten Lachs, den ich zusammen mit meiner alten Omi mit weihnachtlich-andächtigem Hochgenuss verspeisen Durfte. Das war ein Wihnachtlich-Wichteliger Hochgenuss!


----------



## Kochtopf (29. November 2019)

Ich denke gutes Essen und Alkohol mag jeder


----------



## Andal (29. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sicherlich, wäre mir aber zu kalt und steril. Find ich genauso unpersönlich wie irgendwelche Gutscheine


Für 20,- € kriegst du knappe 12 kg Gewürzspkulatius bei Aldi.


----------



## Minimax (29. November 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich denke gutes Essen und Alkohol mag jeder



Wer nicht, wird in die Mayflower gesetzt!


----------



## Andal (29. November 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wer nicht, wird in die Mayflower gesetzt!


Das werden jetzt aber nicht alle verstehen!


----------



## Minimax (29. November 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Das werden jetzt aber nicht alle verstehen!



Lieber Freund, meine ganze Existenz ist darauf ausgelegt, nicht von allen verstanden zu werden!


----------



## Kochtopf (29. November 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Freund, meine ganze Existenz ist darauf ausgelegt, nicht von allen verstanden zu werden!


Raff ich net


----------



## Forelle74 (29. November 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Auch mich hat der Wichtel vor eine schwere Aufgabe gestellt, wenn meine bisherigen Recherchen zu meinem Wichtelpartner stimmen, wird die Suche nach etwas Passendem mich in fremdartige Bereiche der Angelwelt führen werden...



So geht's mir auch



Bilch schrieb:


> Meinen Wichtelpartner interessieren Angelmethoden, von denen ich nicht den blassesten Schimmer habe - Ich muss mich darin schnell einlesen …



Und so ähnlich...

Ich freu mich aber auch schon wieder sehr aufs Wichteln.
War Jahr letztes Jahr sehr gelungen.

Jetzt geht's ans studieren mehrerer Beiträge.
Grüße an alle Wichtler


----------



## Thomas. (29. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dann teilen wir uns wohl den Hauptgewinn.
> Recherche bringt bei meinem Wichtelpartner übrigens nüscht...das wird echt nen Schuss ins Blaue



klasse, ich schicke (deine Adresse habe ich ja) dir die Kohle und du besorgst


----------



## Jason (29. November 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Jetzt geht's ans studieren mehrerer Beiträge.


Tja, das würde ich auch gerne machen. Muss ich mal sehen, was ich da mache

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. November 2019)

Da wären wir wir wieder bei Andal, also 12 kg Spekulatius


----------



## Andal (29. November 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Raff ich net


Er hat das verinnerlicht, was der König Ludwig II. von Bayern aussagte. "Ein ewig Rätsel will ich bleiben. Mir selbst und allen anderen!"
Ein Zug den viele Menschen mit einer großen Vorstellungsgabe aufweisen und den ich sehr schätze.


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. November 2019)

Das haben unsere heutigen Politker ja verinnerlicht... für das Schwarzbuch der Steuerzahler wäre Ludwig ein Leckerbissen gewesen....


----------



## Andal (29. November 2019)

Ich meine aber die Altruisten und nicht die Egomanen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. November 2019)

selbstloser, uneigennütziger Mensch, ja mag ich auch... trifft aber nicht auf Ludwig zu


----------



## Andal (29. November 2019)

Der L II war bekloppt. Im Sinne der 500 Nations ein Heiliger Mensch. Alles Ansichtssache, aber ned so wirklich das aktuelle Thema.


----------



## Tobias85 (29. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Tja, das würde ich auch gerne machen. Aber mein Wichtel [...]
> 
> Gruß Jason



Wenn du das nicht ganz schnell wegeditierst, dann weiß er gleich schon bescheid, wer ihn beschenkt


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. November 2019)

Ok, Neuschwanstein ist schon cool.. aber eher egomanisch. da hab ich aber seit ca. 25 Jahren Hausverbot, die Busse durften hochfahren, zu fuss hatte ich keine Lust, bin mit meinen Manta B bis vor die Haustür gefahren


----------



## Andal (29. November 2019)

Abgesehen davon haben sich des Ludwigs Schlösser über die Jahre von Millionengräbern in wahre Goldgruben verwandelt.


----------



## Jason (29. November 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wenn du das nicht ganz schnell wegeditierst, dann weiß er gleich schon bescheid, wer ihn beschenkt


Ja, du hast Recht. Schon erledigt. Dein Zitat muss auch weg.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. November 2019)

Ja auch richtig


----------



## Tobias85 (30. November 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ja, du hast Recht. Schon erledigt. Dein Zitat muss auch weg.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Stimmt, erledigt


----------



## thor1988 (30. November 2019)

Jawohl ^^ freu mich es geht los  .............nu mal schauen was mer da feines Packen


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. November 2019)

Hab bereits ein bisschen was eingekauft - ein wenig Derbes, ein wenig Lokalkolorit... 
Er wird eh auf mich zurückschließen können, von daher kann ich da so halboffen drüber schreiben


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Dezember 2019)

sind wir gerade bei die wichtelzahl? oder einer noch.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Dezember 2019)

Die Wichtelpartner sind zugeteilt und das Wichteln somit im Gange - es scheint also von der Teilnehmerzahl aufgegangen zu sein.


----------



## nobbi1962 (1. Dezember 2019)

*Dann man* tau
ich hab Dich nicht )))


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Dezember 2019)

Dito


----------



## Bilch (1. Dezember 2019)

So, meine Bestellung für das Angelzeug für meinen Wichtel ist soeben rausgegangen  Jetzt muss ich nur noch hoffen, dass die  Schlussvolgerungen meiner Recherche richtig waren.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Dezember 2019)

Falls ich meinen Aluhut bekomme: Kopfumfang 62cm 

Mein Wichtelpartner wird eher nichts zum angeln bekommen, ich hoffe er oder sie wird sich dennoch freuen


----------



## Jason (1. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein Wichtelpartner wird eher nichts zum angeln bekommen, ich hoffe er oder sie wird sich dennoch freuen


Klar wird er sich freuen. Warum denn nicht?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74 (1. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Falls ich meinen Aluhut bekomme: Kopfumfang 62cm
> 
> Mein Wichtelpartner wird eher nichts zum angeln bekommen, ich hoffe er oder sie wird sich dennoch freuen


Wenn's was leckeres zum futtern ist ,kein Problem .


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Falls ich meinen Aluhut bekomme: Kopfumfang 62cm
> 
> Mein Wichtelpartner wird eher nichts zum angeln bekommen, ich hoffe er oder sie wird sich dennoch freuen





Forelle74 schrieb:


> Wenn's was leckeres zum futtern ist ,kein Problem .


Ahle Woscht!!!


----------



## Tobias85 (2. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Falls ich meinen Aluhut bekomme: Kopfumfang 62cm



Mist, dann muss ich wohl nochmal ne Rolle Folie besorgen, sonst reicht das nicht 

Ne, im Ernst: Mein Wichtelpartner bietet genug Angriffsfläche, dass ich nicht nur mit Schlemmereien kommen muss, mir fehlen nur noch die Bezugsquellen für die passenden Stücke...aber ist ja noch etwas Zeit


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Falls ich meinen Aluhut bekomme: Kopfumfang 62cm



Ich kann zumindest sagen, dass er nicht aus Hardox werden wird - hab wen anders zugelost bekommen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (2. Dezember 2019)

Oh ha, jetzt heißt es recherchieren. Bin mir gar nicht so sicher ob mein Wichtelpartner überhaupt Angeln geht oder hier nur schreibt.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Dezember 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Oh ha, jetzt heißt es recherchieren. Bin mir gar nicht so sicher ob mein Wichtelpartner überhaupt Angeln geht oder hier nur schreibt.


Vielleicht angelt er nur weil Material fehlt nicht


----------



## daci7 (2. Dezember 2019)

Bei mir wirds auch garnicht so einfach... nach eingehender Recherche so einiger Beiträge bin ich wieder am Anfang gelandet. Also doch Schnaps und Socken.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Dezember 2019)

..ich bin auch schon dat ganze WE am grübeln dran, was man da wohl schenken kann


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Dezember 2019)

Ist halt sch...wierig wenn viele mit sehr wenig Beiträgen mitmachen, aber ich hoffe das ändert sich in dem Kontext


----------



## Dr. Calamaro (2. Dezember 2019)

So schwierig finde ich das gar nicht. Es gibt doch auch einige Dinge rund um das Angeln die sich nicht auf eine bestimmte Technik beziehen. Z.B. gibt es Schlüsselanhänger, Büroklammern und Karabiner in Fischform. Dann gibt es Dinge die fast jeder gebrauchen kann wie Kappen, Messer oder Hakenlöser. Aber ich würde mich ehrlich gesagt auch über Wirbel & Kekse freuen 

Jemanden mit tausenden Beiträgen zu beschenken kann auch sehr schwierig sein. Erstens die durchzuschauen und zweitens hat ein so erfahrener Angler vielleicht schon alles was man so benötigt doppelt und dreifach. Vielleicht regt ein Geschenk auch dazu an mal etwas neues zu probieren


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2019)

In dem Zusammenhang drängt sich mir immer gleich die Kurzgeschichte des Ephraim Kishon über die Geschenkbonbonniere des Staates Israel auf. Dieses eine Geschenk, das jedes Jahr ein Häuschen weiterwandert, weil es einfach keiner brauchen kann, oder will.


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Dezember 2019)

Buga-Barsch schrieb:


> So schwierig finde ich das gar nicht. Es gibt doch auch einige Dinge rund um das Angeln die sich nicht auf eine bestimmte Technik beziehen. Z.B. gibt es Schlüsselanhänger, Büroklammern und Karabiner in Fischform. Dann gibt es Dinge die fast jeder gebrauchen kann wie Kappen, Messer oder Hakenlöser.



Karabiner find ich auch toll ,hab mir erst ein  10er Pack gekauft, jetzt hab ich ca. 20.
Ich hab im Sommer einige verlegt.
Beim Autoreinigen und Angelkeller Aufräumen  kamen immer wieder welche zum Vorschein .

Messer Sammle ich leidenschaftlich,  hab sogar schon 3 im und am Wasser gefunden. 
Das ist der Vorteil beim Watfischen.

Hakenlöser hab ich 3 oder4.

Kappen bestimmt einige Mehr.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Dezember 2019)

hab socken-größe 44  ))


----------



## Bilch (2. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hab socken-größe 44  ))


Und beim Schnaps hast Du keine besonderen Wünsche?


----------



## zokker (2. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hab socken-größe 44  ))


Du hast mir den Abend gerettet ... hab ich gelacht ...

Ich hab 42 ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Dezember 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Und beim Schnaps hast Du keine besonderen Wünsche?


No Schnaps----------------leider nur noch Bier und angeln.


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> No Schnaps----------------leider nur noch Bier und angeln.


Wann und wo?


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Dezember 2019)

mal kleinen ab-beißen Apfelkorn.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Dezember 2019)

Das zweite mal Wichteln,

unser Bombe hat das ins AB (Leben gerufen)
ich mache auch beim dritten mit!

aber nur mit Körpergröße 

viel spaß meine wichtel


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Dezember 2019)

Buga-Barsch schrieb:


> So schwierig finde ich das gar nicht. Es gibt doch auch einige Dinge rund um das Angeln die sich nicht auf eine bestimmte Technik beziehen. Z.B. gibt es Schlüsselanhänger, Büroklammern und Karabiner in Fischform. Dann gibt es Dinge die fast jeder gebrauchen kann wie Kappen, Messer oder Hakenlöser. Aber ich würde mich ehrlich gesagt auch über Karabiner & Kekse freuen
> 
> Jemanden mit tausenden Beiträgen zu beschenken kann auch sehr schwierig sein. Erstens die durchzuschauen und zweitens hat ein so erfahrener Angler vielleicht schon alles was man so benötigt doppelt und dreifach. Vielleicht regt ein Geschenk auch dazu an mal etwas neues zu probieren


Es geht doch nicht um das Geschenk, es geht für mich darum, Leute die ich regelmäßig lese so ein bisschen besser kennenzulernen und ihnen eine weihnachtliche kleine Freude zu machen. Bei jemand völlig fremden würde mir zumindest was fehlen


----------



## Minimax (2. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht um das Geschenk, es geht für mich darum, Leute die ich regelmäßig lese so ein bisschen besser kennenzulernen und ihnen eine weihnachtliche kleine Freude zu machen. Bei jemand völlig fremden würde mir zumindest was fehlen



Das ist natürlich verständlich. Andererseits könnte man ja auch sagen, dass man sich kaum einen schöneren Start ins Anglerboardleben vorstellen kann- eben ein echter WIllkommensgruss. Und ein wichtelnder AB Neuling kriegt ja nicht nur ein WIchtelpaket, er schickt ja auch eins ab: Mein Wichtelpartner vom letzten Jahr war ein kein sehr aktiver Boardie, aber er hat mir mit Liebe zum Detail ein wunderbares Genusspaket geschnürt, über das ich mich sehr gefreut habe.


----------



## Pescador (2. Dezember 2019)

Vermutlich nur wenige werden sich hier so gut kennen, dass das Wichtelgeschenk zu 100% genau passt ...
Was soll's! Einfach mal drauf ankommen lassen. Ist halt wichteln, und kein Staatsbesuch mit Geschenkübergabe. 
Ich habe nicht die Erwartung etwas unbedingt passendes zu erhalten. Zumal ich hier ja eher wenig bekannt bin und mein Profil vermutlich nur wenige Rückschlüsse auf Wünsche u. Abneigungen zulässt.

Kleine Hilfestellung:
- Bin Nichtraucher
- Trinke nicht
- Ernähre mich sehr bewusst u. gesund
- Partnerin hab ich bereits
- Unterwäsche auch ausreichend
- Spinnköder sind nie ein Fehler
- Musik gern Richtung Flower Power
- Krawatten und Rasierwasser werden kategorisch abgelehnt
- Stark pafümierte Seife ebenso
- Reptilien, Vogelspinnen usw kommen uns überhaupt nicht ins Haus
- Wertvolle Gitarren, immer gern (!), würden aber den finanziellen Rahmen sprengen.

Ich selber schenke wohl eher spontan mit Humor ...


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Dezember 2019)

Na gut - dann werd ich die Ukulele und das Baströckchen wieder rausnehmen...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hab socken-größe 44  ))




Beheizbare?


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin da ganz selbstlos, der Weltfrieden als Geschenk reicht mir vollkommen... Ok, die Portokosten könnten das Budget eventuell übersteigen.


----------



## Bilch (4. Dezember 2019)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich bin da ganz selbstlos, der Weltfrieden als Geschenk reicht mir vollkommen... Ok, die Portokosten könnten das Budget eventuell übersteigen.


Dann kann für Dich sowas in engeren Betracht kommen


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. Dezember 2019)

Wer den Weltfrieden bestellt, bekommt Greta obendrauf - die gibbet bloß als Bundle! 

Also immer schön vorsichtig sein was man sich wünscht!


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Dezember 2019)

wieso? Son GT ist jetzt auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. Dezember 2019)

Einen Gran Tourismo? 

Oder die juristische Abkürzung für Geschlechtsteil? 

Beides ist relativ unpassend für ein Weihnachtswichteln...


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2019)

ich hab mein Päckchen fertig! (brauche einen Anhänger zur Post)))))))))

wann schickt ihr so los?


----------



## Forelle74 (4. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich hab mein Päckchen fertig! (brauche einen Anhänger zur Post)))))))))
> 
> wann schickt ihr so los?




Ich schaffst nächste Woche erst.
90% sind aber schon im Paket


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2019)

Sodale........ Zeug beisammen, Grußkarte besorgt, jetzt noch eben packen und ab geht das. Sollte dann wohl pünktlich zum 2. Advent aufschlagen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2019)

letztes jahr hatten wir abgemacht--------erst am 24igsten öffnen.
datt wird doch wieder voll die Quälerei und das Päckchen guckt Dich an.


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2019)

Ein Geschenkpaket, womöglich auch noch Angelzeug enthaltend, tagelang ungeöffnet liegen zu lassen. So weit kommt's noch. Das wird sofort "gefladert". Die Bilder vom Unboxing kann man dann ja termingerecht einstellen.


----------



## zokker (4. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> wann schickt ihr so los?



Ihr seid ja verrückt, ich hab noch nix.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Dezember 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja verrückt, ich hab noch nix.


zokker mein bester------------von Dir nur ein Kalender .
the best of
ein Brief an board geschreibt ----beim aalangeln und best geschenck.

nobbi


----------



## Jason (4. Dezember 2019)

Mir geht es genau so. Aber das geht ganz schnell, dann habe ich meine 7 Sachen zusammen

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (4. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> letztes jahr hatten wir abgemacht--------erst am 24igsten öffnen.
> datt wird doch wieder voll die Quälerei und das Päckchen guckt Dich an.





Andal schrieb:


> Ein Geschenkpaket, womöglich auch noch Angelzeug enthaltend, tagelang ungeöffnet liegen zu lassen. So weit kommt's noch. Das wird sofort "gefladert". Die Bilder vom Unboxing kann man dann ja termingerecht einstellen.




Da muss ich dem Nobbi aber recht geben, eigentlich darf das Päckchen erst am 24. aufgemacht werden. Und seht´s mal so: Wenn wir uns am Nachmittag die Warterei aufs Christkind damit verkürzen, dann schonen wir die Nerven unserer Liebsten und Familien ("Wannist*B*escherung?Wannist*B*escherung?Wannist*B*escherung?Wannist*B*escherung?")


----------



## Jason (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich öffne meins erst am 24.12. Die Spannung wird hochgehalten

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Dezember 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Da muss ich dem Nobbi aber recht geben, eigentlich darf das Päckchen erst am 24. aufgemacht werden. Und seht´s mal so: Wenn wir uns am Nachmittag die Warterei aufs Christkind damit verkürzen, dann schonen wir die Nerven unserer Liebsten und Familien ("Wannist*B*escherung?Wannist*B*escherung?Wannist*B*escherung?Wannist*B*escherung?")


Und beim Angel Kalender kannst du nicht warten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Dezember 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja verrückt, ich hab noch nix.



Willkommen im Club.
Ideen sind bereits geschmiedet, dauert noch nen bissl mit der Abarbeitung....ist ja noch Zeit.


----------



## phirania (5. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich hab mein Päckchen fertig! (brauche einen Anhänger zur Post)))))))))
> 
> wann schickt ihr so los?


Bei mir dauert noch,bin gerade erst wieder zuhause....


----------



## thor1988 (5. Dezember 2019)

Meins geht denke ich morgen oder spätestens Montag raus ein teil fehlt noch ^^


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Dezember 2019)

Erste Teil ist eingetroffen. Der Rest unterwegs. Den frischen Aufschnitt unseres Ortsansässigen Metzgers
habe ich schon mal verpackt. Kann ja nicht schaden


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. Dezember 2019)

Ich fahre jetzt erst mal ne Woche in Urlaub. Da habe ich dann Zeit mir Gedanken zu machen. 

Bei zokker wäre ich ja dafür, dass er ein Wochenende Guiding in seinem traumhaften Revier verschenkt.
Inkognito natürlich.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Dezember 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt erst mal ne Woche in Urlaub. Da habe ich dann Zeit mir Gedanken zu machen.
> 
> Bei zokker wäre ich ja dafür, dass er ein Wochenende Guiding in seinem traumhaften Revier verschenkt.
> Inkognito natürlich.


aber All Inclusive


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> aber All Inclusive


Bei @zokker gibt es nur Aalinclusive!


----------



## hanzz (5. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei @zokker gibt es nur Aalinclusive!


Also in knappen Badehosen.


----------



## phirania (5. Dezember 2019)

OH Oh....Kopfkino.


----------



## thor1988 (5. Dezember 2019)

Nu wirds aber Heiss hier ^^


----------



## zokker (5. Dezember 2019)

Ich verbitte mir diese billigen Witze über meine Person. Ich bin empört.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Dezember 2019)

aber von Kochtopf ----------------Aal-inclusive war doch gut!??!


----------



## Bilch (5. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> aber von Kochtopf ----------------Aal-inclusive war doch gut!??!


@Kochtopfs Scherze waren schon immer intelligent


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Dezember 2019)

ja und lässt zokker die Badehose 2020 wech,haben sie auch nix Meer zu sreiben.

lg )))))


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Dezember 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Bei zokker wäre ich ja dafür, dass er ein Wochenende Guiding in seinem traumhaften Revier verschenkt.
> Inkognito natürlich.



Da könnt ich mich auch drauf bewerben. So von Schlangenbeschwörer zu Schlangenbändiger,
und natürlich "Aal-You-Can Eat"


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Dezember 2019)

Hallo 
Heute ist mein Paket angekommen. 
Danke an meinen Wichtel.
Jetzt heißt es warten bis zum 24.


----------



## Tobias85 (10. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt fühl ich mich unter Druck gesetzt, weil ich immer noch nicht alles beisammen habe, auch wenn nur noch eine Kleinigkeit fehlt..


----------



## Jason (10. Dezember 2019)

Meins geht vermutlich am Montag raus.


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. Dezember 2019)

Schreibt man denn einen Absender auf das Paket, oder bleibt das komplett anonym?


----------



## Andal (10. Dezember 2019)

Also ich schreibe ihn drauf. Es kommt auch ein kleines Anschreiben in Form einer Weihnachtskarte mit ins Päckchen.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Dezember 2019)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Schreibt man denn einen Absender auf das Paket, oder bleibt das komplett anonym?


Ich schreib ihn auch drauf.


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. Dezember 2019)

So dachte ich es mir auch, und eine Grußkarte kommt auch hinein.


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2019)

Es kommt ja früher oder später sowieso raus, ausserdem muss man ja wenn man ein Päckchen aufgibt ne Absenderadresse nennen, allein schon, weil dieser Tage viele Pakete auf seltsame Irrwege gelangen.

Ein lustiger Scherz ist es übrigens, als Absender gut lesbar eine möglichst anrüchige/sozial stigmatisierende Fantasiefirma anzugeben, besonders wenn das Paket von Nachbarn oder Familienmitgliedern entgegengenommen wird.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Dezember 2019)

Absender,
ist mein Kumpel
*Über* sieben *Brücken musst du geh'n*, sieben dunkle Jahre übersteh'n, siebenmal wirst *du* die Asche sein, aber einmal auch der helle Schein. Manchmal scheint die Uhr des Lebens still zu stehn, manchmal scheint man immer nur im Kreis zu *gehn*. Manchmal ist man wie von Fernweh krank, manchmal sitzt man still auf einer Bank.


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. Dezember 2019)

Ich schreibe bei Überweisungen an meine Ex gerne "Sexuelle Dienstleistungen" in den Verwendungszweck. Sie ist selbstständig und muß sich immer dafür beim Steuerberater erklären


----------



## zokker (10. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab ja jetzt alles zusammen. Mir fehlt bloß noch der Karton.


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Dezember 2019)

ist der für mich mich mich


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe einen Karton und eine Kleinigkeit, es fehlt noch was fürs Kind und etwas lokalkolorit


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich hab ja jetzt alles zusammen. Mir fehlt bloß noch der Karton.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Karton



Kartons sind immer nützlich, da kann man Sachen reintun und so, und an schwierigen Tagen auf den Kopf setzen und hoffen, das einen niemand bemerkt.


----------



## Seele (10. Dezember 2019)

Bin auch soweit fertig. Paket geht dann am Donnerstag raus, das sollte passen. Ich bin nicht anonym aber ich weiß er kann's brauchen.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Dezember 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Kartons sind immer nützlich, da kann man Sachen reintun und so, und an schwierigen Tagen auf den Kopf setzen und hoffen, das einen niemand bemerkt.


Wenn ich zokker als Wichtel hätte würde ich ihm einen Karton schicken


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab grad günstig Kartons im Angebot, bei intresse PN


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Dezember 2019)

was ist eigentlich, mit unserem Eimerthread, kannst auch verschicken.


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. Dezember 2019)

Eimer.. da bringst du mich auf eine Idee. Ich muß wohl nochmal zu Ascari und denn erst zur Post.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2019)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Eimer.. da bringst du mich auf eine Idee. Ich muß wohl nochmal zu Ascari und denn erst zur Post.


Da wollte ich morgen auch mal hin.


----------



## Tobias85 (10. Dezember 2019)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Eimer.. da bringst du mich auf eine Idee. Ich muß wohl nochmal zu Ascari und denn erst zur Post.



Man darf ja wirklich gespant sein, was hier am 24. dann alles aus den diversen Kartons auftaucht  Ich freu mich jedenfalls jetzt schon wahnsinnig auf die Resonanz meines Wichtels, mein eigenes Päckchen und auf alle anderen Berichte


----------



## Jason (10. Dezember 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Man darf ja wirklich gespant sein, was hier am 24. dann alles aus den diversen Kartons auftaucht  Ich freu mich jedenfalls jetzt schon wahnsinnig auf die Resonanz meines Wichtels, mein eigenes Päckchen und auf alle anderen Berichte


Mir geht es genau so. Die Vorfreude ist immer noch die schönste Freude. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## zokker (11. Dezember 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Kartons sind immer nützlich, da kann man Sachen reintun und so, und an schwierigen Tagen auf den Kopf setzen und hoffen, das einen niemand bemerkt.


... aber die Katze sitzt doch immer drin ...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Dezember 2019)

Meins steht seit paar Tagen fix und fertig auf dem Schreibtisch. Geht wohl noch diese Woche zur Post...


----------



## thor1988 (11. Dezember 2019)

Das Geschenk von meinm Wichtel kam grad eben......Leider hat mein Sohn das Paket reingeholt und aus neugier direkt geöffnet während ich Telefonieren war. Also joa Geil ich freu mich und danke meinem Wichtel Herzlichst habs aber wieder eingepackt und hols Weihnachten wieder raus fürs Foto und nochmal freuen


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Dezember 2019)

thor1988 schrieb:


> Das Geschenk von meinm Wichtel kam grad eben......Leider hat mein Sohn das Paket reingeholt und aus neugier direkt geöffnet während ich Telefonieren war. Also joa Geil ich freu mich und danke meinem Wichtel Herzlichst habs aber wieder eingepackt und hols Weihnachten wieder raus fürs Foto und nochmal freuen


ja ja und bei mir hat es der Hund gefressen  Da gab es schon bessere Ausreden!!!!11elf


----------



## Mooskugel (11. Dezember 2019)

thor1988 schrieb:


> Leider hat mein Sohn das Paket reingeholt und aus neugier direkt geöffnet während ich Telefonieren war.



Ja, Ja, jetzt wieder alles auf die lieben kleinen schieben.


----------



## thor1988 (11. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ja ja und bei mir hat es der Hund gefressen  Da gab es schon bessere Ausreden!!!!11elf


Da bin ich einmal ehrlich und niemand glaubt mir  
Klingt bei dir aber nach nem fiesen Hund....bestimmt son Chihuahua  oder so ^^


----------



## thor1988 (11. Dezember 2019)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Ja, Ja, jetzt wieder alles auf die lieben kleinen schieben.


Dafür is man ja Alleinerziehend ^^ perfekte ausrede immer dabei


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Dezember 2019)

thor1988 schrieb:


> Da bin ich einmal ehrlich und niemand glaubt mir
> Klingt bei dir aber nach nem fiesen Hund....bestimmt son Chihuahua  oder so ^^






In der Selbstwahrnehmung zwischen Pudel und Katze 

Und meinst du tatsächlich deinen Jungen - oder das Kind im Manne?


----------



## thor1988 (11. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 333959
> 
> In der Selbstwahrnehmung zwischen Pudel und Katze
> 
> Und meinst du tatsächlich deinen Jungen - oder das Kind im Manne?


Ach wie süß <3      Ne ich bin tatsächlich die Pure unschuld der Liebe Raven war schneller. Aber wer weiss ob ich nicht auch vor neugier das teil begutachtet hätte weswegen ich ihm da auch ned bös sein kann


----------



## phirania (11. Dezember 2019)

Ja Ja die lieben Kleinen......


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. Dezember 2019)

Habe jetzt auch alles zusammen und schicke die Woche einen Weihnachtself los


----------



## Snâsh (11. Dezember 2019)

Mein Paketinhalt wird heute durch meinen Vater geliefert. Es lag sehr lange gut versteckt in der Gartenhütte. Es ist eher was mit nostalgischem Wert und ich hoffe der neue Besitzer kann damit mehr anfangen. Ich glaube aber (CSI-Frankfurt sei dank) habe ich die richtige Geschmacksrichtung gefunden.


----------



## bombe20 (11. Dezember 2019)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Schreibt man denn einen Absender auf das Paket, oder bleibt das komplett anonym?


ich schreibe den absender auch drauf. es wäre schade, wenn sich irgendwo in der adresse ein fehler eingeschlichen hätte, dann wäre die ganze mühe unwiederbringlich im orkus. mit absender kann man, nach nachfrage und korrektur, wenigstens ein zeites mal versenden.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (11. Dezember 2019)

Ihr seid echt fleißig. Ich warte gerade noch auf eine bestellte Kleinigkeit. Hoffentlich kann ich diese Woche noch alles fertig machen. Was erledigt ist, ist erledigt!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe mein Paket gerade zur Post geschafft... Hohoho


----------



## Thomas. (11. Dezember 2019)

So, alles erledigt fertig verpackt und morgen ab zur Post oder so. Ich hoffe das mein Wichtel ein wenig damit tun kann, die Auswahl hat mir schlaflose Nächte bereitet


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich hab mein Päckchen fertig! (brauche einen Anhänger zur Post)))))))))
> 
> wann schickt ihr so los?


ich bekomme hier mein Päckchen nicht zur post----------------bis jetzt waren alle Anhänger zu klein


----------



## bombe20 (11. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> bis jetzt waren alle Anhänger zu klein


hattest du hier nicht mal ein boot angeboten?
btw: ich habe schon versendet, obwohl pünktlichkeit so gar nicht in meine natur ist.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Dezember 2019)

bombe20 schrieb:


> hattest du hier nicht mal ein boot angeboten?
> btw: ich habe schon versendet, obwohl pünktlichkeit so gar nicht in meine natur ist.


mist das boot stand aufen Trailer mit räder.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> mist das boot stand aufen Trailer mit räder.


Und jetzt ist der Trailer weg?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Dezember 2019)

Man seid ihr alle fix, da muss ich morgen wohl mal meinen Keller aufräumen und ein Päckchen packen.


----------



## hanzz (11. Dezember 2019)

Hab auch fast alles zusammen. Jetzt noch am Wochenende was selbstgemachtes und dann wird verschickt


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Dezember 2019)

hanzz mein wichtel 2018-------


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Dezember 2019)

hanzz alles ist noch da--------------abba die Leckerlis von Marley sind wech für pauli )))


----------



## hanzz (11. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hanzz alles ist noch da--------------abba die Leckerlis von Marley sind wech für pauli )))
> Anhang anzeigen 334016


Wie cool. 
Hab auch noch die Karte von meinem Wichtel @Forelle74 
Aber die Bonbons sind auch weg.


----------



## Pumukl (12. Dezember 2019)

Hui, hier sind ja schon viele fertig mit dem versenden.
Ich werde erst am Wochenende meins auf die Reise schicken, wie beim letzten Mal gib es von mir was regionales, da ich glaub bei jedem ist die Angelkiste ziemlich voll, und ich Bedenken habe etwas vollkommen unnötiges zu verschenken was dann kein Freude bereitet.


----------



## phirania (12. Dezember 2019)

Na dann muß ich ja  schnell noch verpacken und abschicken,bevor es wieder ins Krankenhaus geht.....


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Dezember 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Na dann muß ich ja  schnell noch verpacken und abschicken,bevor es wieder ins Krankenhaus geht.....


Wann musst du denn wieder rein Kalle.


----------



## phirania (12. Dezember 2019)

Evtl.nächste Woche 3 tage Nachuntersuchung..
Ich hab aber sooo garkeinen Bock darauf,meist wirds dann wieder länger als gedacht...


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Dezember 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Evtl.nächste Woche 3 tage Nachuntersuchung..
> Ich hab aber sooo garkeinen Bock darauf,meist wirds dann wieder länger als gedacht...


Ich kann dich verstehen,Kalle


----------



## Bilch (12. Dezember 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Evtl.nächste Woche 3 tage Nachuntersuchung..
> Ich hab aber sooo garkeinen Bock darauf,meist wirds dann wieder länger als gedacht...


Mit der wunderbaren Erfindung genannt Internet sind Krankenhausaufenthalte wenigstens etwas weniger unangenehm.


----------



## phirania (12. Dezember 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Mit der wunderbaren Erfindung genannt Internet sind Krankenhausaufenthalte wenigstens etwas weniger unangenehm.



Mag ja sein aber ich hab dennoch keinen Bock mehr darauf....
Dreimal ,seit Juli dieses Jahr reicht.


----------



## Bilch (12. Dezember 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Mag ja sein aber ich hab dennoch keinen Bock mehr darauf....
> Dreimal ,seit Juli dieses Jahr reicht.


Das glaube ich Dir. Ich drücke Dir meine Daumen und hoffe, dass sie Dich wieder gesund und fit zum angeln machen


----------



## bombe20 (12. Dezember 2019)

gestern abend hat es das erste mal ein wenig geschneit. liegen blieb natürlich nichts. heute kam ein päckchen und ich musste, wie man hier in halle sagt, _reinillern_, weil ich noch an anderer stelle wichtel. also einen kleinen schnitt gesetzt und kurz den brief rausgefummelt und überflogen. anglerboardwichtel! und was soll ich sagen? leise rieselt der schnee auch im wohnzimmer. das päckchen bleibt natürlich bis heiligabend unangetastet und ich freue mich auf die vollständige öffnung. meinem wichtel möche ich aber jetzt schon meinen herzlichsten dank aussprechen und eine schöne adventszeit wünschen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (12. Dezember 2019)

Mein Paket ist auch fertig und wird morgen versandt.


----------



## Bilch (12. Dezember 2019)

Mein Paket ist jetzt schon seit ein paar Stunden auf dem Weg zu meinen Wichtel


----------



## malecón (12. Dezember 2019)

Geschafft!

Heute habe ich das Paket gepackt und morgen geht es zum Logistiker.
Ich hoffe ja sehr, dass ich die Interessen meines Wichtels getroffen habe (vielleicht gibt es ja ein Feedback ).

... und jetzt heißt es: Warten!

Viele Grüße und eine stressfreie Vorweihnachtszeit

Uli


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Dezember 2019)

Puh, auch geschafft. Soeben dem Postamt übergeben. Hatte schon ein bisschen Bammel weil ein Teil des Geschenks eine "Irrfahrt" durch Deutschland gemacht hat.
Aber hat ja doch noch alles geklappt


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Dezember 2019)

Auch geschafft!


----------



## phirania (13. Dezember 2019)

Oh Oh heute ist Freitag der 13te......
Da gehts garnicht vor die Tür.......


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe mich nicht vom Datum abschrecken lassen und habs nu auf den Weg gebracht...

Ich kann nicht mehr schreiben ohne zu spoilern


----------



## hanzz (13. Dezember 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mehr schreiben ohne zu spoilern


Heißt das jetzt, dass du spoilern wirst oder nicht mehr schreibst?


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Dezember 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Oh Oh heute ist Freitag der 13te......



Dann wird die Versendung bestimmt wie der Empfang


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Dezember 2019)

Ich schreib bloß noch, dass das Päckchen etwa 3,4 Kilo hat


----------



## Salmonidenangler (13. Dezember 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Oh Oh heute ist Freitag der 13te......
> Da gehts garnicht vor die Tür.......


Wollte heute das Paket an der Packstation versenden, und den unterwegs gekauften Versandaufkleber ausdrucken, mit dem Ergebnis, dass das Päcken leider noch immer nicht abgeschickt werden konnte, weil die Packstation zwar schön meine Möglichkeit zum Verwenden des Aufklebers aufgebraucht hat, aber das Ding nicht gedruckt hat und ich jetzt DHL Feuer unterm Hintern mach.
Immerhin siehts momentan so aus, als ob es mit weißer Weihnacht was werden könnte:


----------



## Mooskugel (13. Dezember 2019)

Es ist vollbracht


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Dezember 2019)

Das schaut doch schon ganz gut aus - bei uns hats heut morgen bloß ein paar Verlegenheitsflöckchen geschneit.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Dezember 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich schreib bloß noch, dass das Päckchen etwa 3,4 Kilo hat


A-Lu-Hut! A-Lu-Hut!


----------



## Andal (13. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> A-Lu-Hut! A-Lu-Hut!


Ein 6 Pfund schwerer Aluhut hilft auch gegen die übelsten Verschwörungen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> A-Lu-Hut! A-Lu-Hut!




Quatsch.
Da ist ein kapitaler Brassen drin oder doch ein Setzkescher voll Güstern?


----------



## phirania (13. Dezember 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Wollte heute das Paket an der Packstation versenden, und den unterwegs gekauften Versandaufkleber ausdrucken, mit dem Ergebnis, dass das Päcken leider noch immer nicht abgeschickt werden konnte, weil die Packstation zwar schön meine Möglichkeit zum Verwenden des Aufklebers aufgebraucht hat, aber das Ding nicht gedruckt hat und ich jetzt DHL Feuer unterm Hintern mach.
> Immerhin siehts momentan so aus, als ob es mit weißer Weihnacht was werden könnte:
> 
> 
> ...


Na da geht ja bald die Schlittenpost ab.....
Booh ich hoffe doch das dies Jahr nicht so viel von der Weißen Pest runterkommt....


----------



## Bilch (13. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> A-Lu-Hut! A-Lu-Hut!


Du erhoffst sich einen 3,4 kg Alu-Hut ... ?! Wie groß ist denn Dein Kopf eigentlich?


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Dezember 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Du erhoffst sich einen 3,4 kg Alu-Hut ... ?! Wie groß ist denn Dein Kopf eigentlich?


Man nennt uns Aussiedler auch Kanisterköpfe


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> A-Lu-Hut! A-Lu-Hut!



Das Aluhut--Modell "Peter Altmaier" besteht aus Hardox 450 Material in 4mm Stärke, das pro m² ein Gewicht von ca 32 Kilo hat...
Da belasten die Portokosten mein Portemonnaie mindestens so sehr wie der Hut deine Nackenmuskulatur....


----------



## Andal (13. Dezember 2019)

Die ganze Aluhutdiskussion erinnert mich irgendwie an die Grundi beim Bund. Mit nichts konnte man die Ausbilder höher in die Palme treiben, als wenn man den Stahlhelm Sturzhelm nannte.


----------



## hanzz (13. Dezember 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Du erhoffst sich einen 3,4 kg Alu-Hut ... ?! Wie groß ist denn Dein Kopf eigentlich?


Bei hitzigen Themen brauch man Platz wenn der Blutdruck steigt.


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. Dezember 2019)

Meins ist auch raus, und zwar als Paket statt Päckchen. Die Gewinn Chancen auf die 500 € Transport Versicherung sind ja mittlerweile höher als beim Lotto spielen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (13. Dezember 2019)

Hamburger Weihnachtself ist unterwegs


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Dezember 2019)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Hamburger Weihnachtself ist unterwegs


Ich hätte lieber einen Weihnachtselfhamburger


----------



## Thomas. (13. Dezember 2019)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Meins ist auch raus, und zwar als Paket statt Päckchen. Die Gewinn Chancen auf die 500 € Transport Versicherung sind ja mittlerweile höher als beim Lotto spielen



die bekommt dann aber der Wichtelpartner


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Dezember 2019)

bin bei 4,50€ geblieben unversichert und kommt an.


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Dezember 2019)

Meins ist zumindest auch fertig. 
Ich denke Morgen geht's raus


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Dezember 2019)

an mich? hab doch nur 1.Forelle


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. Dezember 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> die bekommt dann aber der Wichtelpartner


Brüderlich geteilt , 50/50  ist ja nen Weihnachtswichteln


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> an mich? hab doch nur 1.Forelle


Ne Nobbi ist nicht für dich.
Kannst ja schon Bestellungen fürs nächste Jahr aufgeben falls ich dich bekomme .

So Wichtelpaket ist raus


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Dezember 2019)

Es hat grad bei mir gewichtelt - ein Päckchen aus Kiel hat sein Ziel erreicht!

Nu kann ich auch die Schutzbehauptung "s Kind hats Paket aufgemacht nachvollziehen" - hier ist ähnliches abgelaufen, die Tochter meiner Zimmerlinde war etwas forsch....

Aber gottseidank hat mein Wichtel die Sachen doppelt eingepackt  

Danke nach Kiel!


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Dezember 2019)

Da habe ich als CSI Miss Marple schon mal den Verdacht,wer Dein Wichtel sein könnte.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Dezember 2019)

Naja...nen Bayer wäre etwas unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Jason (14. Dezember 2019)

Habe gerade die Wichtelgeschenke fein säuberlich verpackt. Ich, und einpacken. Am Montag geht es auf die Reise.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (14. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe heute mein Paket erhalten - sehr männlich verpackt. 

Trotz aller Neugier werde ich versuchen, mannhaft zu bleiben und es erst zum Fest zu öffnen. Der Absender hat zwar versucht, sein Ego zu verbergen, aber leider, oder absichtlich, nur sehr oberflächlich.


----------



## zokker (14. Dezember 2019)

Mein Paket ist auch geschnürt und sicher vor der Katze versteckt. Mo geht es auf reisen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. Dezember 2019)

Soo, mein Wichtelpäckchen ging eben auch auf die Reise, dass es 1,5 KG sind hat mich am Postschalter schon erschreckt  hoffentlich hat unser Hund nicht auch ein Geschenk hineingelegt  ***kleiner Scherz***


----------



## nobbi1962 (16. Dezember 2019)

Moin Tikey,
ich finde euren Hund garnicht im Boardi-Hunde- Fotos.


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Tikey,
> ich finde euren Hund garnicht im Boardi-Hunde- Fotos.


Wird nachgeholt


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. Dezember 2019)

Hui, der Postelf hatte schwer zu tragen  Der Countdown läuft ...


----------



## Pescador (16. Dezember 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Soo, mein Wichtelpäckchen ging eben auch auf die Reise, dass es 1,5 KG sind hat mich am Postschalter schon erschreckt * hoffentlich hat unser Hund nicht auch ein Geschenk hineingelegt*  ***kleiner Scherz***


Hmm, also ich erwarte ja auch noch ein Wichtelpaket. Von Dir ?? Wir werden ja sehen (und riechen) ...


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. Dezember 2019)

Pescador schrieb:


> Hmm, also ich erwarte ja auch noch ein Wichtelpaket. Von Dir ?? Wir werden ja sehen (und riechen) ...


Wer weiß, wer weiß


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Dezember 2019)

Hauptsache - das Paket ist kein Auslaufmodell


----------



## Salmonidenangler (16. Dezember 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Hauptsache - das Paket ist kein Auslaufmodell


Das hoffe ich auch - ich warte nämlich auch noch auf ein Packerl


----------



## Mooskugel (17. Dezember 2019)

Ein Paket ist angekommen. Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (17. Dezember 2019)

Der Kieler Mützenmann war eben auch bei der Post und hat sein Paket abgegeben. Wie immer auf den letzten Drücker. Aber bei mir ist bisher auch noch nichts angekommen...


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2019)

……...….. auch noch nichts angekommen...aber Deine Mütze nach-zu-Häckeln dauert)))


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (17. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ……...….. auch noch nichts angekommen...aber Deine Mütze nach-zu-Häckeln dauert)))



Gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## Jason (17. Dezember 2019)

Meins ist ebenfalls heute auf die Reise gegangen. Und auch noch nichts angekommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. Dezember 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Der Kieler Mützenmann war eben auch bei der Post und hat sein Paket abgegeben. Wie immer auf den letzten Drücker. Aber bei mir ist bisher auch noch nichts angekommen...



Da bist Du in Punkten nicht der Einzige.
Mir steht jetzt noch der Schweiß auf der Stirn.


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. Dezember 2019)

Habe meins ja auch erst gestern verschickt und das für mich kam auch noch nicht an. Einfach etwas gedult, sind ja noch ein paar Tage....


----------



## Seele (17. Dezember 2019)

Falls ichs vergesssen habe zu schreiben, ich hab mein Paket auch schon bekommen und meine Holde hat rechtzeitig den Namen abgeklebt. Bei mir bleibt es also spannend.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Dezember 2019)

Dein Mädel denkt mit


----------



## Thomas. (17. Dezember 2019)

Ich *glaube* das mein Wichtel Geschenk heute angekommen ist, und trotz Absender habe ich keine Ahnung von wem es ist.



jetzt hoffe ich das ich irgend wie erfahre ob mein Packet angekommen ist


----------



## phirania (17. Dezember 2019)

Meins ist auch jetzt unterwegs.
Hab natürlich wieder was vergessen und zwar den Brief mit den lieben Grüßen..


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2019)

hab ich letztes jahr auch vergessen-------------aber mein wichtel hats überlebt.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Dezember 2019)

El Potto, der blöde Sack  hat gerade sein Päckchen in die randgebiete der Republik geschickt. Hint: Das Päckchen ist die Verpackung also haltet eure Gören im Zaum


----------



## hanzz (17. Dezember 2019)

Meins ist gestern auf den Weg gegangen. Versichert. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2019)

bei meinem ex wichtel hanzz wird das bombe---------------da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Jason (17. Dezember 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Meins ist gestern auf den Weg gegangen. Versichert. Sicher ist sicher.


Oh, das hätte ich auch machen sollen. Das Paket hat eine gewisse Wertschätzung.

Gruß Jason


----------



## zokker (17. Dezember 2019)

Na, meins ist gestern auch auf die Reise quer durch die Republik gegangen.

Bei mir ist auch noch nichts eingetroffen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Dezember 2019)

Bei mir kam der Postbüddel auch noch nicht, aber die Jungs und Mädels haben sicher allerhand um die Ohren zur Zeit.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2019)

wir quälen uns nicht so lange - wenn uns das anguckt


----------



## Bilch (17. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe heute auch mein Päckchen bekommen  Der Schicksal will es offensichtlich, dass mein Wichtel und ich immer wieder zueinander finden 


Am Wochenende kommt es dann schön unter den Weihnachtsbaum


----------



## Salmonidenangler (17. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> El Potto, der blöde Sack  hat gerade sein Päckchen in die randgebiete der Republik geschickt. Hint: Das Päckchen ist die Verpackung also haltet eure Gören im Zaum


Randgebiete der Republik...von mir aus bin ich in 15 Minuten in Österreich und in 20 Min in Salzburg ....wegen Gören müsstest du dir zumindest bei mir keine Sorgen machen


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2019)

kommt das zu mir mirmir --dori darf fragen
nemo


----------



## YoshiX786 (18. Dezember 2019)

Hab mein Päckchen gestern auch bekommen.
Es grenzt ja echt an eine Art Selbstgeißelung, noch bis Heilig Abend warten zu müssen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. Dezember 2019)

Meins ist auch schon da...


----------



## daci7 (18. Dezember 2019)

Mein Paket ist ebenfalls zusammengestellt. Jetzt hol ich nach derAarbeit noch 2l Maden als Füllmaterial und fahr übers Wochenende  nach Kiel um unter falschem Absender zu verschicken. Frohes Fest!
Ps: hier liegt auch schon länger ein Paket rum - ich hab meine Kröten aber im Griff und es  bleibt bis zum 24. eingepackt.


----------



## Pumukl (18. Dezember 2019)

Hach wie schön, ich habe auch gerade ein Paket bekommen. Ich weis allerdings nicht ob ich noch eine Woche warten kann .
Vielen Dank an meinen Wichtelpartner.

Mein Paket geht auch heute noch raus.


----------



## Forelle74 (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab meins auch schon vor ein paar Tagen bekommen. 
Habs glaub ich vergessen hier zu schreiben


----------



## Pescador (18. Dezember 2019)

Heute ist bei uns ein Paket angekommen. Von einem uns unbekannten Absender.
Allerdings, so viel verrate ich, aus dem schönen Berchtesgadener Land.
Das wird dann vermutlich mein Wichtelpaket sein! 
Nun heißt es geduldig warten bis das Christkind kommt und dann wird das Paket Teil der Bescherung ...


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (18. Dezember 2019)

Lieber Wichtelpartner, dein Paket ist gut bei mir angekommen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Dezember 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab meins auch schon vor ein paar Tagen bekommen.
> Habs glaub ich vergessen hier zu schreiben



Geht mir genauso....habs auch verpeilt hier reinzuschreiben


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2019)

war da


----------



## Jason (19. Dezember 2019)

Ach ja, meins ist gestern auch angekommen. Meine Frau verwaltet es bis Heiligabend 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Dezember 2019)

Auch mein Wichtel hat gestern "abgeliefert". Mit Vermerk vom Postboten lag es im Holzschuppen und
wartet nun unterm geschmückten Baum auf den Abend aller Abende.


----------



## Minimax (19. Dezember 2019)

Puh, jetzt hab ich's auch endlich geschafft und mein Päckchen aufgegeben. Die freundliche Schalterfrau hat mir auch versichert das es noch rechtzeitig ankommen wird.
Jetzt kann ich aufatmen, und das schönste ist, mein Wichtel hat mir sein Paket bereits mit speziellen Instruktionen angekündigt- händereib!
Hg
Minimax


----------



## malecón (19. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe eben ein Paket bekommen.
Absender: "Anglerboard-Wichtel"

Danke!


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> war da


Das Päckchen bleibt zu und guckt mich an ,bis zum 24.12.19   00.01Uhr


Der Absender steht drauf -----aber die CSI Miss Marple konnte da nix mit Anfangen.
Aber sie suchte weiter.
Alle aber auch alle Wichtel durchgescheckt.
Adressen vergleich----------nix zu finden.
Dann aber die Idee




__





						wickie idee - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com
				



das nähere Umfeld zu durchsuchen.

Ich glaube zu99% ich habe ihn FOUND


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Dezember 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Auch mein Wichtel hat gestern "abgeliefert". Mit Vermerk vom Postboten lag es im Holzschuppen und
> wartet nun unterm geschmückten Baum auf den Abend aller Abende.



Boah - den Baum schon geschmückt? 
Hab vor lauter Gewusel und Streß keine Zeit dazu gefunden.... werds wohl erst Sonntag oder Montag schaffen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Dezember 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Boah - den Baum schon geschmückt?
> Hab vor lauter Gewusel und Streß keine Zeit dazu gefunden.... werds wohl erst Sonntag oder Montag schaffen.




Ich habe zwei Töchter, Zwillinge, denen kann das Ganze gar nicht schnell genug gehen.
Da wir über Weihnachten meistens nie zu Hause sind, steht das Dingen schon 10 Tage vorher,
dann hat man wenigstens noch was davon.


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Dezember 2019)

So hätt ichs am liebsten auch - aber ich komm einfach nicht dazu.... in der Vorweihnachtszeit dreht die Kundschaft durch und ich hab zT bis 16h täglich vorm Bauch.... 
Aber n Baum einfach mal eben mit Behang vollzuklatschen kommt mir nicht in die Tüte - das ist für mich Einstimmung und "runterkommen"..... und gehört in Muße erledigt.


----------



## hanzz (19. Dezember 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die freundliche Schalterfrau hat mir auch versichert das es noch rechtzeitig ankommen wird.



Weil die det och so jut weiss. Aber wird schon. 

Hab mein Paket heut auch bekommen. 
Bin gespannt wie n Flitzebogen 
Und laut Sendungsverfolgung ist mein verschicktes Paket auch angekommen.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Dezember 2019)

Als ich eben heim kam lagen zwei Pakete  im Flur, eines aus Hoope als nichtweihnachtsgeschenk und eines aus Mordor (Südhessen) - ich bin gespannt wie eine Aufputschmittelsüchtige Harfe


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. Dezember 2019)

Ich warte noch fieberhaft auf meinen Wichtel, wird spannend


----------



## Jason (19. Dezember 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich warte noch fieberhaft auf meinen Wichtel, wird spannend


Kommenden Montag liefert die Post auch noch aus. Ruhig Brauner. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (19. Dezember 2019)

Heute gab es ein Paket aus Essen.
Die Freude war wirklich riesig groß und jetzt steigt die Neugier ins unermessliche. 

Ich sage jetzt schon mal (h) ganz(z) herzlich danke


----------



## Salmonidenangler (19. Dezember 2019)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Heute gab es ein Paket aus Essen.
> Die Freude war wirklich riesig groß und jetzt steigt die Neugier ins unermessliche.
> 
> Ich sage jetzt schon mal (h) ganz(z) herzlich danke


Ich weiß wer dein Wichtel ist  

Selber warte ich noch mit großer Vorfreude


----------



## black bull (20. Dezember 2019)

Moin Moin.. mein Wichtelpaket ist schon ne Weile da.. es kommt aus den Raum München..


----------



## Snâsh (20. Dezember 2019)

Wichtelpaket kam gestern und wurde von der Freundin sorgfältig vor mir und den Katzen versteckt ;-)


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2019)

daci7 schrieb:


> Bin dabei!


Wichtel daci7


----------



## Minimax (20. Dezember 2019)

Freude! Grad kam auch mein Wichtelpaket!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (20. Dezember 2019)

Ich dachte schon, dass ich bei meinem ersten Wichteln leer ausgehen würde. Doch siehe da, eben klingelte der Weihnachtswichtel an der Tür. Ich freu mich schon aufs Auspacken am 24. Dezember


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2019)

Jesco,du hast aber nicht extra die Raufasertapete für das Top-Bild

angemalert?


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (20. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Jesco,du hast aber nicht extra die Raufasertapete für das Top-Bild
> 
> angemalert?



Doch, das musste passend zum Wichtelgeschenk sein


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2019)

Eine kleine Wand mit Raufaser durfte ich mal Schwarz - Hochglanz- anmalen.
aber die Schrift von Deinem Wichtel ----ist schön.


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Dezember 2019)

Mein Wichtelpaket ist heute auch eingetroffen  Nun steigt die Spannung bis Heiligabend...


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Dezember 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon, dass ich bei meinem ersten Wichteln leer ausgehen würde. Doch siehe da, eben klingelte der Weihnachtswichtel an der Tür. Ich freu mich schon aufs Auspacken am 24. Dezember
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334462


Da ist bestimmt eine neue Pudel Mütze drin.


----------



## hanzz (20. Dezember 2019)

Gestern Abend bin ich fast schwach geworden. Der Geist war willig, aber das Fleisch ist stark geblieben   
Bin sooooo gespannt, was und von wem was aus Cuxhaven kam


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Gestern Abend bin ich fast schwach geworden. Der Geist war willig, aber das Fleisch ist stark geblieben
> Bin sooooo gespannt, was und von wem was aus Cuxhaven kam


hanzz,
letztes jahr hat die frau drauf gewacht.
dieses jahr auch----------aber ich hab das Päckchen aufen schrank gelegt und es guckt mich an.
Frauchen na du......………..ich, na du.
hab ich was kauft und dazu gepackt-  -was sie auch anguckt bis dienstag

))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Dezember 2019)

Hm, jetzt ist der Samstag rum und es ist immer noch kein Wichtel-Paket angekommen.  
Jetzt wird es eng.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Minimax (21. Dezember 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Hm, jetzt ist der Samstag rum und es ist immer noch kein Wichtel-Paket angekommen.
> Jetzt wird es eng.



Nur Mut, 
es gibt ja auch noch den Montag und auch den 24. -Sei Zuversichtlich.

Was meint ihr, liebe Wichtel, wann sollte man sein Päckchen öffnen? Ich schwanke noch es mit unter den Christbaum legen oder doch früher in einer kleinen Extra-Wichtel Bescherung?


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Hm, jetzt ist der Samstag rum und es ist immer noch kein Wichtel-Paket angekommen.




Hast du dich im Trööt als Teilnehmer angemeldet?


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nur Mut,
> es gibt ja auch noch den Montag und auch den 24. -Sei Zuversichtlich.
> 
> Was meint ihr, liebe Wichtel, wann sollte man sein Päckchen öffnen? Ich schwanke noch es mit unter den Christbaum legen oder doch früher in einer kleinen Extra-Wichtel Bescherung?



Kam das Christkind nicht in der Nacht vom 23. auf den 24.?

Könnte es nicht sogar der 21. gewesen sein. Also heute? 
Damals haben Nachrichten schon mal 3 Tage gebraucht, bis sie bei der nächsten Nachrichtenagentur angekommen sind. 
Da hat man dann auch gerne mal das aktuelle anstelle des wirklichen Datums abgedruckt (in Stein gehauen) 
Bob Marleys Geburtstag war auch nicht der 6.2.
Das war nur der Tag an dem seine Mutter nach 2,3 Tagen bei der Behörde einlief. 
Erzählt man sich so


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Kochtopf (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich glaube ich konnte meinen Wichtel erraten


----------



## Jason (21. Dezember 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nur Mut,
> es gibt ja auch noch den Montag und auch den 24. -Sei Zuversichtlich.
> 
> Was meint ihr, liebe Wichtel, wann sollte man sein Päckchen öffnen? Ich schwanke noch es mit unter den Christbaum legen oder doch früher in einer kleinen Extra-Wichtel Bescherung?



Wenn ich das so lese, kannst du es kaum erwarten. Diese ungeduldigen Menschen

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (21. Dezember 2019)

Also ich habe mein Wichtelpaket so abgeschickt, dass es rechtzeitig zu Heilig Abend da sein müsste. Und ich habe mein Wichtel*paket* erhalten. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob mein Wichtelpartner es erhalten hat. Das wurmt mich schon ein wenig.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. Dezember 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Hm, jetzt ist der Samstag rum und es ist immer noch kein Wichtel-Paket angekommen.
> Jetzt wird es eng.


Tröste dich, bist nicht der einzigste, hoffe auch noch. Wird schon kommen, da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2019)

Tröste dich


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Dezember 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du dich im Trööt als Teilnehmer angemeldet?



Na klar, bin ich im Angelboard angemeldet.
Oder muss man sich da noch extra irgendwo registrieren?


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Dezember 2019)

Fischkoppp1961 ist als Nr. 16 registriert.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Dezember 2019)

Kurzer statistischer Zwischenstand, 28 von 45 Paketen wurden als angekommen gemeldet. Also nicht den Mut verlieren, es müßten noch mehrere unterwegs sein.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (21. Dezember 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Tröste dich, bist nicht der einzigste, hoffe auch noch. Wird schon kommen, da bin ich mir sicher


Das kann ich so bestätigen, meins ist auxh noch nicht da. Bin aber zuversichtlich, dass es noch kommt


----------



## Minimax (22. Dezember 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Kam das Christkind nicht in der Nacht vom 23. auf den 24.?
> 
> Könnte es nicht sogar der 21. gewesen sein. Also heute?



Ja, ich formuliers mal um: Wann öffnet Ihr Eure Pakete am 24sten?




jason 1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese, kannst du es kaum erwarten. Diese ungeduldigen Menschen



Mein Lieber,  es gibt sone und solche Pakete- einige dürfen nur heilig im Kreise der Liebsten unter dem Christbaum geöffnet werden, besonders solche die ganz herrlich und verführerisch nach dem gewissen Lack duften, dem Chanel Nr. 5 der Bastler...

Aber unsere offiziellen Wichtelpakete- wann werden wir die denn alle öffnen? Abends gibts ja keine Gelegenheit mehr hier mit unseren Fotos und Beschreibungen zusammenzukommen?

Und ich bin überhaupt nicht ungeduldig- Oha, ich sehe, es ist gleich 00:20, also schnell ins Bett und den Wecker auf 00:30 gestellt, dann darf ich mein Adventskalendertürchen öffnen...


----------



## Minimax (22. Dezember 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kurzer statistischer Zwischenstand, 28 von 45 Paketen wurden als angekommen gemeldet. Also nicht den Mut verlieren, es müßten noch mehrere unterwegs sein.



Coole Sache!


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Dezember 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, ich formuliers mal um: Wann öffnet Ihr Eure Pakete am 24sten?


Abends, zur Bescherung. Sonst habe ich dies Jahr nix unterm Baum, muss nur schneller als meine Tochter sein


----------



## daci7 (22. Dezember 2019)

Ist hier auch das einzige Geschenk für Erwachsene- und nen Baum gibbet garnicht. Jedenfalls nicht im Haus. 
Und: nicht den Mut verlieren Leute- mein Paket ist auch noch unterwegs, sollte aber rechtzeitig ankommen.


----------



## HSV1887 (22. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe es leider erst gestern geschafft mein Paket in den tiefen Osten des Landes zu verschicken.

Da wir einen Todesfall in der Familie hatten bin ich völlig drüber weg gekommen.

Meine Frau hat mich dann gestern gefragt ob das Wichtelpaket schon unterwegs ist, da sind mir meine Gesichtszüge komplett entgleist und ich bin mit Vollgas zum Gerätehändler meines Vertrauens geblasen.....

Jetzt liegt es an der Post ob es bis Weihnachten ankommt.
Ich hoffe mein Wichtel verzeiht mir wenn es bis Heiligabend nicht klappt.


----------



## zokker (22. Dezember 2019)

Ich warte auch noch.


----------



## Dr. Calamaro (22. Dezember 2019)

Ab einem gewissen Alter freut man sich doch am meisten über das Essen und die Verwandten zu sehen - ja manche mehr manche weniger  

Über das Wichtelpaket habe ich mich aber wie ein kleines Kind gefreut. Habe gar nicht überlegt zu warten  . Zumal auch drauf stand, dass es kühl gelagert werden sollte falls nicht sofort geöffnet.

Ob ich über die Feiertage zum Bilder posten komme weiß ich auch nicht. Also entweder vorher oder nachher.


----------



## Bilch (22. Dezember 2019)

Mein Wichtelgeschenk ist das erste unter dem Weihnachtsbaum und wartet auf Heiligabend


----------



## Tobias85 (23. Dezember 2019)

Mein Paket kam schon vor einiger Zeit an und ich kanns auch kaum erwarten, es jetzt endlich aufzumachen 

Mein eigenes Paket ist auch seit ein paar Tagen unterwegs und wird laut Versanddienstleister auch sicher allerspätestens am 24. da sein. Trotzdem gucke ich dauernd in die Sendungsverfolgung und fiebere mit, weil es noch unterwegs ist.


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. Dezember 2019)

Eben kam mein Wichtelpaket an  und wurde mir gleich von meiner Frau aus der Hand gerissen .......landet in der Geschenke-ecke  mussleider auch warten


----------



## phirania (23. Dezember 2019)

Ja Ja es juckt bei Allen.....


----------



## Kochtopf (23. Dezember 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Ja Ja es juckt bei Allen.....


 Das ist lediglich eine Frage der persönlichen Hygiene


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Dezember 2019)

Buga-Barsch schrieb:


> Zumal auch drauf stand, dass es kühl gelagert werden sollte falls nicht sofort geöffnet.




Maden verwandeln sich schnell in Fliegen bei Zimmertemperatur.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2019)

in 8Std. 45   könnten die ersten Bilder kommen.
bin geduscht und ungezogen

)))


----------



## Kochtopf (23. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> in 8Std. 45   könnten die ersten Bilder kommen.
> 
> bin geduscht und ungezogen
> 
> )))


Ungezogen Blagen kriegen nix!


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ungezogen Blagen kriegen nix!


Genau.....diese mitten im Babyboom geborenen Kinder haben keinen Respekt vor dem Wichtel gelernt


----------



## hanzz (23. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ungezogen Blagen kriegen nix!


Ein vor die Omme


----------



## Jason (23. Dezember 2019)

Ich wünsche jedem Boardie, der beim Wichteln mitgemacht, das er morgen was zum auspacken hat. Für alle diejenigen bei denen noch nichts angekommen ist, Kopf hoch. Der Postbote ist morgen auch noch unterwegs.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf (23. Dezember 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ein vor die Omme


----------



## Kochtopf (23. Dezember 2019)

Zwoppelpost


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2019)

Bombe 20  2018
Rebecca  2019
es geht los


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2019)

jetzt aber


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. Dezember 2019)

Trotz einem für mich eher traurigem Weihnachten ohne meine Tochter (3 Wochen auf Kur) habe ich jetzt doch schon das erste Mal lächeln können. Ich konnte nicht an mich halten und musste direkt die Post aus Essen öffnen. 

Vielen Dank hanzz für dieses freudigen Moment. 
Du hast voll ins Schwarze getroffen. Die Köder sind top. 
Aber das schönste ist der persönliche Gruß in keksform. 

Vielen lieben Dank 
Ich wünsche euch allen eine schöne und besinnliche Weihnachtszeit


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab Socken


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hab socken-größe 44  ))


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2019)

ist das geil


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2019)

pauli hat noch ein zwei fische 

das war von meinem Wichtel Toll.
ich konnte eben nicht so schnell schreiben ,
und die bilder für Euch.

ich brauche keinen haken
mein wichtel
alles richtig gemacht
das war mein KOCHTOPF


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2019)

Und ich such da Stundenlang rum.
Packet auf und---------------------





Kurhessen war es !


----------



## Thomas. (24. Dezember 2019)

wollte gerade meins öffnen, doch Frau sagte nix jetzt heute Abend  , so jetzt erst mal zur  hoffe nicht all zu lange


----------



## Bilch (24. Dezember 2019)

@TrimmiBerlin und @nobbi1962, damit, dass Ihr nicht auf Heiligabend warten konntet, habt Ihr für einen schönen Morgen hier im Board gesorgt


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2019)

@TrimmiBerlin 
Hey Robert. Das freut mich sehr 

Ich wünsche Dir und allen Boardies ein fröhliches Weihnachtsfest und spannendes Wichteln 2019.
Bleibt alle gesund und munter


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Dezember 2019)

@nobbi1962  freut mich sehr, dass du was damit anfangen konntest  Allen Boardies ein frohes Fest, lasst es euch gut gehen!


----------



## YoshiX786 (24. Dezember 2019)

EEEEEENDLICH!!! 
Nach langem Warten, konnte ich heute morgen nun endlich mein Wichtelpaket aus Hopsten öffnen 






Mein Wichtel hat sich die Mühe gemacht und meine Posts durchstöbert und hat mit der Auswahl ins schwarze getroffen 
Vielen vielen Dank mein Freund!!! 
Auch mein kleiner Namensvetter wird mich nun bei jeder Tour begleiten!!! 
Die Karte ist auch sehr lieb geschrieben und hat mir ein Lachen ins Gesicht gemeißelt 

Vielen Dank auch an unsere fleißige Wichtelelfe, die eine wunderbare Orga gemacht hat. 

Ich wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2020


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (24. Dezember 2019)

Juhu es hat gerade geklingelt.
Noch rechtzeitig, ach was schreibe ich: Genau richtig, jetzt muss ich mich nicht mehr so lange gedulden.

Vorab schon mal schönen Dank an meinen Wichtel und Allen ein gesegnetes und friedvolles Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2019)

Oh, das ja geil. Was für ein Auto hast bekommen???


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (24. Dezember 2019)

Darf an Weihnachten natürlich nicht fehlen.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und tolle Wichtelgeschenke. Meins wird feierlich heute Abend unterm Baum ausgepackt


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2019)

Wir machen Bescherung bei den Schwiegereltern. Und wenn wir wieder zu Hause sind öffne ich mein Paket. Spannung bis zu letzt. Dann gibt es auch Bilder. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich wünsche euch allen auch frohe Weihnachten. 
Bilder gibts heute Abend   .


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich brauche
Meer Meer Meer

Bilder


----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2019)

Hermes und die Post sind durch .

Wichtelpaket kommt dann wohl später. Alles nicht so schlimm. 
Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2019)

Bilder auch zwischen die Tage.

2020


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Hermes und die Post sind durch .
> 
> Wichtelpaket kommt dann wohl später. Alles nicht so schlimm.
> Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude


Ich habe mal ein Paket nach Berlin geschickt. In der Regel dauert das 2-3 Tage. In diesem Fall waren es 10 Tage bis es ankam. 
Nur so zum Aufmuntern. 
Gruß Jason


----------



## Salmonidenangler (24. Dezember 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Hermes und die Post sind durch .
> 
> Wichtelpaket kommt dann wohl später. Alles nicht so schlimm.
> Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude


Bei mir das selbe. Aber wie du gesagt hast - nicht schlimm, unsere sind dann wohl die Paket für die die Anhänger gebraucht wurden    . Naja, hier braucht die Post ohnehin immer 1 Tag länger, und üver Weihnachten ist bei denen ja sowieso der Wahnsinn los.
Liebe Grüße und allen ein frohes Fest
Salmonidenangler


----------



## Thomas. (24. Dezember 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Hermes und die Post sind durch .
> 
> Wichtelpaket kommt dann wohl später. Alles nicht so schlimm.
> Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude





Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Bei mir das selbe. Aber wie du gesagt hast - nicht schlimm, unsere sind dann wohl die Paket für die die Anhänger gebraucht wurden    . Naja, hier braucht die Post ohnehin immer 1 Tag länger, und üver Weihnachten ist bei denen ja sowieso der Wahnsinn los.
> Liebe Grüße und allen ein frohes Fest
> Salmonidenangler



naja ich finde es zumindest nicht so prickelnd, wusste doch jeder auf was er sich hier eingelassen hat und das ein Paket auch mal länger als 3Tage unterwegs ist gerade zu dieser Jahreszeit.
dumm nur wenn der Paketdienst es verschlampt hat das wäre die einzige Entschuldigung.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich glaube meins wird auch erst nach den Tagen ankommen,


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2019)

@Thomas. Ganz deiner Meinung. Zeitig abschicken hat es ja jeder können.

Gruß Jason


----------



## JottU (24. Dezember 2019)

Mein Päckchen hat es noch geschaft. Ist gerade eingetroffen. Schön, ist die Wartezeit bis zum auspacken nicht mehr so lang.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2019)

*Alles wird gut*/Ende *gut*, *alles gut* - und *wenn* es nicht *gut* ist, ist es *noch* nicht das Ende/


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Dezember 2019)

Das sollte heißen, das für mich ist noch nicht da. Ich habe meins schon vor drei Wochen abgeschickt.

Dumm von mir ausgedrückt


----------



## Bilch (24. Dezember 2019)

Letztes Jahr habe ich meins auch erst am 27. bekommen, weil mein Wichtelpartner erst am 21. oder so zum Paketdienst gegangen ist. So ist dann zumindest mehrere Tage interessant hier im Thread   .


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Dezember 2019)

Auf jeden Fall schon Mal allen ein frohes und Besinnliches Weihnachtsfest mit euren Liebsten. Ich warte brav bis zur Bescherung mit den Kindern.


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Dezember 2019)

Hallo liebe Wichtelgemeinde  .
Dann werde ich mal auspacken.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2019)

und ein meter zollstock


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> und ein meter zollstock


Ja und ne Staffel Bezaubernde Jeanie .





So, jetzt hab ich bisl Zeit zu kommentieren.
Hab mich sehr gefreut .
War ja schrecklich,  es so lange anzugucken.

Jetzt hab ich feines Rollenfett und nen legendären Salmo Wobbler.
Natürlich kann man alles gebrauchen.
Fische dürfen halt nicht über nen Meter sein.
Ich Grüße euch nochmal alle recht herzlich.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Dezember 2019)

So, Kinder sind fertig. Dann durfte auch das Große Kind. Als erstes Danke dem Mützenmann Jesco, dafür das du alles so liebevoll verpackt hast und ich eine ganze Zeit gebraucht habe alles auszupacken. Besonders das Kieler Bier hätte auch ein Sturz aus dem 2. Stock überlebt. Und danke für viele Spezialitäten aus dem schönen Kiel und natürlich den klassischen Ausrüstungsgegenständen für den Aalangler. Ein ganz tolles Paket. Super Aktion und hat echt Mal wieder Spannung geweckt.


----------



## thor1988 (24. Dezember 2019)

Uuuh jeanni ist toll <3


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Dezember 2019)

Dafür nochmal stilgerecht gekleidet den Daumen nach oben


----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2019)

So nun ist mein Wichtelpaket auch aus gepackt:
Danke an meinen Wichtel.





Sehr viele Lokale Delikatessen.















Und zu meiner Freude etwas,das ich mir schon immer zulegen wollte.
Endlich Bleiverzicht: 






Hier noch mal ein recht herzliches Dankeschön an meinen Wichtel für das schöne WICHTELPAKET habe mich sehr darüber gefreut.....
Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie ein fröhliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr:


----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2019)

Anhang anzeigen 334634
Anhang anzeigen 334635
Anhang anzeigen 334635
Anhang anzeigen 334636
Anhang anzeigen 334636
Anhang anzeigen 334639


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Dezember 2019)

Möchte ich mich mal auch einreihen, mutmaßlich ist @Fischkopp 1961  mein Wichtel.




Auch wenn das Packerl unverdächtig aussah so offenbarte sich die ganze Mühe die Kollege Fischkopp sich mutmaßlich gegeben hat.




In diesem Inneren Paket fanden sich neben einem Knochen für den Flohteppich und einem Sack (!) Voller Kekse  noch 24 kleine, einzeln verpackte Päckchen mit allerlei Angelkram. Zielfisch ist richtig, nur die Methoden stellen mich vor Probleme  aber ich bin geneigt, mich dahingehend weiter zu bilden  





Ich habe mich sehr gefreut, vielen vielen Dank dafür, besonders habe ich mich über die Chilisamen gefreut, vielen Dank lieber Wichtel!


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2019)

mein  Favorit und alle
ist bis jetzt die Kieler-Sprotte

einfach nur der Hammer


----------



## Thomas. (24. Dezember 2019)

So ich jetzt, erst mal meinem Wichtel (also der mich beschenkt hat)* recht herzlichen dank *ich habe mich wirklich sehr gefreut du hast ins schwarze getroffen 
hoffe das mein Wichtel nur hab so zufrieden ist wie ich es bin.

ich mach es mal spanned  nr1
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 2
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 3
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 4 was drin steht ist für mich 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 5 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 6
	

		
			
		

		
	




das schlimme ist ich weiß immer noch nicht von wem, wusste gar nicht wie blöd ich bin.

PS. nur so viel, das Paket hat 1054km (direkter weg und nicht aus D.) hinter sich und kam sehr Pünktlich


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Dezember 2019)

Nu hab ich auch mal nachgeschaut, was mir der Kieler Wichtel so kredenzt hat - Merci!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (24. Dezember 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 334638
> Anhang anzeigen 334640
> Anhang anzeigen 334641
> Anhang anzeigen 334642
> ...



Das freut mich, dass alles so gut bei Dir angekommen ist. Beim Verpacken vom Bier war ich übervorsichtig. Schließlich wusste ich nicht, wie die Pakete ausgeliefert werden. Bei viel Glas im Paket kann schnell mal was schiefgehen. Ist es aber zum Glück nicht. Lass es Dir schmecken und ein tolles Weihnachtsfest wünsche ich


----------



## Salmonidenangler (24. Dezember 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> das schlimme ist ich weiß immer noch nicht von wem, wusste gar nicht wie blöd ich bin.
> 
> PS. nur so viel, das Paket hat 1054km (direkter weg und nicht aus D.) hinter sich und kam sehr Pünktlich


Dafür glaub ich es sicher zu wissen, ich kenne hier im Board (leider!) nur einen Slowenen: @Bilch , stimmts oder hab' ich recht?


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2019)

Mein Wichtel hat mich treffend und reichlich beschenkt. Das wird alles in der neuen Saison ans Wasser gebracht. Außer der Jim. Der muss jetzt schon dran glauben.

Ganz herzlichen Dank und liebe Grüße nach Cuxhaven.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Dezember 2019)

Dann reih ich mich mal ein in die fromme Runde der Beschenkten....

...zuerst aber mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an meinen Wichtelpartner @Forelle74

Ne Tarnkappe kann man immer brauchen und den Stift im Holzdekor mit Namenswidmung find ich besonders toll.
Die beiden vintage Spinner bekommen bei mir nen Ehrenplatz in der Vitrine....die sind mur zu schade zum Fischen.


----------



## malecón (24. Dezember 2019)

Nach dem Essen ist vor der Bescherung!

Bei mir hat es der Wichtel schon spannend gemacht:
Als Absender hat er lediglich "Anglerboard-Wichtel" auf das Paket geschrieben.
ok, dachte ich, auf ein Paket vom Wichtel aus dem Anglerboard habe ich ja auch gewartet.

So sah das Paket neben den anderen Geschenken für mich und meine Familie dann aus (es ist das braune ganz links):






Nach dem Öffnen kam folgendes zum Vorschein:






Im Einzelnen: 
Eine nette persönliche Karte von "Mario". Ich habe sofort in die Liste der Wichtel geschaut, aber da gibt es keinen Mario






Einige Kunstköder zum Spinfischen (hoffentlich bringen die meine sehr bescheidene Erfolgsquote bei dieser Art des Angelns nach oben)






Und noch was zum Naschen






Vielen lieben Dank, Mario (unter welchem Decknamen du dich auch immer in die Wichtelliste eingetragen hast), ich habe mich sehr gerfeut und werde wohl im nächsten Jahr wieder Spinfischen gehen..

PS: Der Weihnachtsmann mit der coolen Sonnenbrille und dem Vollbart wird aber nicht gegessen. 
Den stelle ich in das Plattenregal neben meine alten ZZ-Top Vinyl-Scheiben.
... und wer jetzt nicht weiß, wer oder was ein "ZZ Top" ist: 




Viele Liebe Grüße und alles Gute im Neuen Jahr

Uli


----------



## daci7 (24. Dezember 2019)

Mein Wichtel hats voll getroffen:
- offensichtlich hat er gewusst, dass ich gern und viel esse und mir Süßes sowie herzhaftes eingepackt




- dass mir die meisten meiner Gürtel nicht mehr passen hat er offensichtlichbauch gewusst. Creepy.




- neue Rutenbänder für meinen Fuhrpark kommen immer gut an!




- ... und eine neue Kabeltrommel für die Baustelle ebenso!

Ich bin begeistert Florian!!! Vielen lieben Dank!
Ich muss noch ein wenig recherchieren un mich persönlich zu bedanken!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Dezember 2019)

Hi Leute,
ich weiß nicht wer mein Wichtel ist, aber er hat an alles gedacht, denn Spinner geht immer, dazu ein Kalender, damit ich jeden Tag sehen kann, wo ich meinen nächsten Urlaub machen sollte, eine Isokanne für den täglichen Gebrauch auf Arbeit und vieles mehr.
Seht selbst.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Dezember 2019)

Wer auch immer mir das Paket geschenkt hat: "Vielen lieben Dank"!


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2019)

guck mal genau
im Kalender ist die Lösung.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Dezember 2019)

Okay, da hat es in der Tat einen Namen mit Adresse, wenn gleich keinen Nickname.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (24. Dezember 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Okay, da hat es in der Tat einen Namen mit Adresse, wenn gleich keinen Nickname.


Man munkelt, es gäbe im Board einen begeisterten, begnadeten Fotografen aus Mecklenburg ... und er postet seine Fotos regelmäßig im Foto-des-Tages oder Tiere-in-freier-Wildbahn -Thread


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Dezember 2019)

Zokker?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Dezember 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zokker?


Ja, den hab ich jetzt auch im Verdacht.


----------



## yukonjack (24. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> guck mal genau
> im Kalender ist die Lösung.


und in der like liste


----------



## Mooskugel (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich möchte mich ganz herzlich bei meinem Wichtel bedanken. Habe mich sehr gefreut. Möchte den Gruß nach Nierstein zurück senden und wünsche ebenfalls ein frohes und Besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2019)

in Nierstein hab ich auch meinen ersten Wein getrunken.

1978


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Dezember 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> und in der like liste


Da gibt's ja schon wieder zwei Verdächtige.


----------



## Mooskugel (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich war noch nicht mal in Nierstein.


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. Dezember 2019)

Sooo, die buckelige Verwandtschaft ist heim und die Jungs hängen glücklich auf den Zimmern. Jetzt muss ich mich auch erstmal bei meinem Wichtel @daci7 bedanken! Er hat sich total Gedanken gemacht und das gesamte Internet nach meinem Nick durchsucht  Edelmetalle hatte er leider keine über, aber dafür vortrefflich feine selbstgemachte Soßen und scharfes Pulver fanden sich in meinem Paket ein, total lieben Dank, die Soßen wurden gleich nach dem Auspacken bei unserem Backschinken Abendessen verprobt...... Total Lecker  und der obligatorische Gummifisch hat auch nicht gefehlt, vielen lieben Dank David


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2019)

ist das , dass Nierstein am Rhein?


----------



## malecón (24. Dezember 2019)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Ich war noch nicht mal in Nierstein.


Wenn du mal hinkommst, kannst du dich ja mal melden   



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ist das , dass Nierstein am Rhein?


Gibt es noch ein anderes Nierstein?


----------



## Mooskugel (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich denke. Oder gibt es mehrere?


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2019)

Wir lagen nicht vor Madagaskar aber an der Steinpackung im 
Rhein 
genau Nierstein
schwimmen im Rhein und Angeln
1978
Grüße  an Fam. Lech
mein erster Lehrherr (Kapitän)


----------



## daci7 (24. Dezember 2019)

@Tikey0815 - ich hab zwar kein Geld für edles Geschmeide und keinen Sinn für eine ansprechende Verpackung, aber mit Fressalien kenn ich mich aus. Und bis auf Essig, Salz und Mangos ist das 100% homegrown.


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. Dezember 2019)

Auch an meinen Wichtel vielen Dank, schöne Karte mit mit netten Grüßen, prima Lektüre, und Angelzubehör. Ich poste denn Bilder von den Fängen, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. Dezember 2019)

daci7 schrieb:


> @Tikey0815 - ich hab zwar kein Geld für edles Geschmeide und keinen Sinn für eine ansprechende Verpackung, aber mit Fressalien kenn ich mich aus. Und bis auf Essig, Salz und Mangos ist das 100% homegrown.


Das hat man auch geschmeckt, wurde von meinen Söhnen auch gleich genötigt die Soßen auf den Tisch zu stellen ￼￼ nochmal! Kann gut sein, dass ich wegen einem Rezept nochmal Rückfrage


----------



## Bilch (24. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Möchte ich mich mal auch einreihen, mutmaßlich ist @Fischkopp 1961  mein Wichtel.
> Anhang anzeigen 334646
> 
> Auch wenn das Packerl unverdächtig aussah so offenbarte sich die ganze Mühe die Kollege Fischkopp sich mutmaßlich gegeben hat.
> ...


Und ein Aluhut war da nicht dabei?


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2019)

So, ich bin dann auch mal dazu gekommen, mein Wichtelpacket auszupacken. Muss wirklich sagen, das sich mein Wichtel Gedanken gemacht hat. Da ich Sammler von altem Angelgerät bin, sind da schöne Sachen für mich dabei. 
Mit den Wobbler hast du auch meinen Geschmack getroffen, da ich auch gerne Blinkern tue. Die Nostalgische Angelkiste ist schön zur Deko. 
















Vielen lieben Dank Snash.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Dezember 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Und ein Aluhut war da nicht dabei?


Nein, aber ein Schnäppsken- wirkt genauso wenn man sich die Flasche an den Dez pfeffern lässt


----------



## Minimax (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich möchte mich auch bei meinem Wichtel für das wunderbare Paket bedanken, das ich heut im Kreise meiner staunenden Lieben öffnen durfte- Spannung, Spass und Schlemmereien. 
Ich schaffs heut nicht mehr die guten Dinge gebührend photomäßig in Szene zu setzen, das trag ich aber morgen nach!
Vielen, vielen Dank für das schöne Paket, lieber Wichtel,
herzliche Grüße und Euch allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Bilch (24. Dezember 2019)

So, die Kinder schlafen, die Küche und das Wohnzimmer sind wieder in einigermaßen normalen Zustand und ich kann jetzt endlich in Ruhe mein Wichtelpaket präsentieren.

Komischerweise war ich letztes Jahr der Wichtel meines diesmaligen Wichtels    Und offensichtlich war er mit meinem Geschenk vom letzten Jahr nicht unzufrieden, den er hat mir heuer eine wirklich schöne Überraschung vorbereitet.

Erstens waren im Paket zwei super tolle Forellenzöpfe, ein Köder, den ich mir schon lange gewünscht habe  Ich kann es kaum erwarten, dass ich am 1. 3. das Ding ins Wasser werfe 







Vielleicht noch besser war aber das dritte Stück – ein wunderschönes Schneidebrett aus Bambusholz mit Forellenmotiv und mit meinem Namen eingebrannt 






Nicht zuletzt war dabei noch ein sehr schöner persönlicher Brief 

@Seele, nochmals für das tolle Geschenk


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2019)

1.3
ist ein schöner tag


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2019)

Bilch----ich 01.03.1962
1962 gab es kein schaltjahr
29


----------



## Bilch (25. Dezember 2019)

Wenn mir am 1.3. ein schöner Fang gelingt, widme ich den an Dich, @nobbi1962


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (25. Dezember 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch besser war aber das dritte Stück – eine wunderschönes Schneidebrett aus Bambusholz mit Forellenmotiv und mit meinem Namen eingebrannt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334700



Ich kann deine Freude sehr gut verstehen. 
Im letzten Jahr habe ich ein Brett bekommen und es ist bis heute noch das absolute Highlight vom Wichteln.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn mir am 1.3. ein schöner Fang gelingt, widme ich den an Dich, @nobbi1962


ich denke an Dich


----------



## Tobias85 (25. Dezember 2019)

So, dann will ich auch mal 

Mein Wichtel war ganz zügig und so hat mich mein Päckchen schon vor zwei Wochen erreicht. Seitdem Stand es hier im Regal und hat mich täglich angelächelt.

Wir schenken uns in der Familie nichts mehr, daher hab ich mich heute Mittag dann schon ans entwichteln gemacht. Beim Auspacken kam mir dann allerhand entgegen: Ein Set Crystal Insert Waggler , ein Taschenmesser, eine Kopflampe, weitere Posen, allerhand Nubsies (Ükel-Fachausdruck für Kleinteile) zum Karpfen und Forellenangeln (wenn ich das jetzt richtig interpretiert habe), dazu normale und RIESENknicklichter, diverse Kunstköder verschiedenster Art und eine kleine Köder-/Kleinteilebox. Hoffentlich hab ich in der Aufzählung jetzt nichts vergessen, aber zumindest auf dem Foto ist alles mit drauf.






Daher ein lieber Dankeschön an meinen Wichtel @moppedx!


Ich selber konnte mein Paket erst letzte Woche losschicken, weil das wichtigste Stück erst so spät verfügbar war, aber wie erwartet kam es wohlbehalten bei meinem Wichtel an.  Ich bin gespannt, was er schreibt und wie es ihm gefällt.


----------



## black bull (25. Dezember 2019)

Gestern Abend dürfte ich mein Wichtelpaket aus München endlich öffnen..ich habe mich sehr über die Sachen gefreut.. Bilder folgen die Tage.. muss gleich wieder los zur Arbeit.. wünsche euch noch frohe Festtage


----------



## Pumukl (25. Dezember 2019)

So jetzt bin ich dran




	

		
			
		

		
	
,
mein Wichtel hat sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben mit dem Verpacken und mich begrüßte ein Gedicht und zwei Schneemänner nachdem öffnen des ersten Paketes




	

		
			
		

		
	
.
Zum Vorschein kamen dann was vermeintlich Süßes aus England, was Scharfes aus der Region und ein paar tolle Gadget fürs Angeln
die in der neuen Saison auch angewendet werden.




	

		
			
		

		
	
.
Vielen Dank an meinen Wichtel, ich habe mich sehr gefreut als ich die Sachen ausgepackt habe
, und war die letzten Tage aufgeregt was wohl darin ist,
ich glaube das Gefühl hatte ich vor 45 Jahren das letzte Mal .

Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Thomas. (25. Dezember 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Dafür glaub ich es sicher zu wissen, ich kenne hier im Board (leider!) nur einen Slowenen: @Bilch , stimmts oder hab' ich recht?





Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Man munkelt, es gäbe im Board einen begeisterten, begnadeten Fotografen aus Mecklenburg ... und er postet seine Fotos regelmäßig im Foto-des-Tages oder Tiere-in-freier-Wildbahn -Thread



Spielverderber   solltest deinen User Name vielleicht in _*Detektiv Rockford*_ ändern 

wenns tatsächlich Bilch ist, noch mal vielen Dank


----------



## daci7 (25. Dezember 2019)

daci7 schrieb:


> Mein Wichtel hats voll getroffen:
> Anhang anzeigen 334670
> 
> - ... und eine neue Kabeltrommel für die Baustelle ebenso!
> ...



Kurzes Update- mein Wichtelpartner hat mich natürlich auch vor eine Aufgabe gestellt. Nun habe ich plötzlich eine einsame Rolle in meinem Bestand. Das geht ja mal garnicht ... mach mich mal auf die Suche nach einer passenden Bootsrute


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Dezember 2019)

Tja - da hat das anludern ja gut geklappt


----------



## Christian.Siegler (25. Dezember 2019)

Vielen Dank an meinen Wichtel. Hab mich echt gefreut. Vor allem über den kleinen Rapala Floater, weil ich die Teile sammle. Echt cool!


----------



## Bilch (25. Dezember 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> wenns tatsächlich Bilch ist, noch mal vielen Dank


----------



## Bilch (25. Dezember 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich weiß nicht wer mein Wichtel ist, aber er hat an alles gedacht, denn Spinner geht immer, dazu ein Kalender, damit ich jeden Tag sehen kann, wo ich meinen nächsten Urlaub machen sollte, eine Isokanne für den täglichen Gebrauch auf Arbeit und vieles mehr.
> Seht selbst.


U.a. auch ein Tassie Devil


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. Dezember 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> U.a. auch ein Tassie Devil


Ja die Dinger sind geil, wenn sie mal laufen.
Leider tun sie das "out of the box" häufig erst, wenn man sie nahezu neu gebaut hat.
Der Draht, der die Achse darstellt, ist super dünn, die Ösen sind in der Regel übel dilettantisch gebogen und die Enden stehen oft so viel ab, dass sich der Körper auf der Achse nicht einmal drehen kann.
Meinen ersten dieser Art hatte ich in Dänemark gekauft, ich weiß nicht mehr von welcher Marke, da war die Qualität auch ganz okay.
Hier in Deutschland vertreibt die Teile Jenzi und seitdem ist die Qualität unterirdisch(ohne basteln nahezu unbrauchbar)!

Auf Salmoniden eingesetzt, fangen die Teile richtig gut!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (25. Dezember 2019)

Vielen Dank an meinen Weihnachtswichtel aus München. Ich habe mich sehr über die neue Tasse gefreut, sodass der Mützenmann – dieses Mal ohne Mütze – gleich ein Ständchen spielen musste ;-) Der Pott wird mich bei der Arbeit am Rechner, aber sicher auch bei der einen oder anderen Karpfentour begleiten  Bilder vom Wasser folgen... Außerdem hat meine Wichtelpartnerin Frustschutz-Bärchen mit beigelegt, damit ich seltener Frust schiebe. Die persönliche Karte macht das Geschenk perfekt


----------



## Bilch (25. Dezember 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an meinen Weihnachtswichtel aus München. Ich habe mich sehr über die neue Tasse gefreut, sodass der Mützenmann – dieses Mal ohne Mütze – gleich ein Ständchen spielen musste ;-) Der Pott wird mich bei der Arbeit am Rechner, aber sicher auch bei der einen oder anderen Karpfentour begleiten  Bilder vom Wasser folgen... Außerdem hat meine Wichtelpartnerin Frustschutz-Bärchen mit beigelegt, damit ich seltener Frust schiebe. Die persönliche Karte macht das Geschenk perfekt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334720
> Anhang anzeigen 334721
> Anhang anzeigen 334722


Wenn Jesco aus der neuen Tasse trinkt, braucht er nicht mal seine Mütze


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (25. Dezember 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn Jesco aus der neuen Tasse trinkt, braucht er nicht mal seine Mütze



Habe sie extra in Kiel gelassen, da ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass im Paket eine neue Mütze drin ist. Kaffeetasse ist aber auch super


----------



## Pescador (25. Dezember 2019)

Fröhliche Weihnacht!

Nachdem wir nun auch wieder zu Hause eingetroffen sind, kann ich endlich mitteilen was mir mein Wichtel gestern Abend zur Bescherung geschickt hat.

Beim Auspacken ist uns gleich aufgefallen dass mein Wichtel sich (mit Erfolg) bemüht hat eine Auswahl von Dingen ins Paket zu legen, die auf jeden Fall zu mir als Spinnangler passen, dass er keine Kosten gescheut hat, und dass eine Probe kulinarischer Wildspezialitäten aus seiner Heimat, dem Berchtesgadener Land dabei ist. Sympathisch abgerundet mit einer sehr nett geschriebenen Postkarte!







Besonders toll auch, ein handgebauter _"Haarwaschl"_ ! Der wird dort eingesetzt wo die Hängergefahr gering ist, und er somit lange fängig im Einsatz sein wird:






*Vielen lieben Dank meinem Wichtel, und allen Boardies noch schöne Weihnachten! 




*


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Dezember 2019)

Ohne Outdoorkleidung sieht Jesco komplett anders aus..... nicht mehr so räubermäßig.... Da könnt man glatt nen Gebrauchtwagen von ihm kaufen


----------



## phirania (25. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> guck mal genau
> im Kalender ist die Lösung.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (25. Dezember 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ohne Outdoorkleidung sieht Jesco komplett anders aus..... nicht mehr so räubermäßig.... Da könnt man glatt nen Gebrauchtwagen von ihm kaufen



Das ist mein Nebenjob . Was willst Du haben? Könnte Dir einen alten Fiat Panda unterjubeln. Du weißt ja, als Angelredakteur muss man sich überall was dazuverdienen


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Dezember 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an meinen Weihnachtswichtel aus München. Ich habe mich sehr über die neue Tasse gefreut, sodass der Mützenmann – dieses Mal ohne Mütze – gleich ein Ständchen spielen musste ;-) Der Pott wird mich bei der Arbeit am Rechner, aber sicher auch bei der einen oder anderen Karpfentour begleiten  Bilder vom Wasser folgen... Außerdem hat meine Wichtelpartnerin Frustschutz-Bärchen mit beigelegt, damit ich seltener Frust schiebe. Die persönliche Karte macht das Geschenk perfekt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334720
> Anhang anzeigen 334721
> Anhang anzeigen 334722


So ganz ohne Mütze nicht wieder zu erkennen.Top


----------



## Thomas. (25. Dezember 2019)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Außerdem hat meine Wichtelpartnerin


mal was ganz schweres 
@Salmonidenangler *Rockford ihr Einsatz bitte  ich konnte nicht anders*


----------



## Salmonidenangler (25. Dezember 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> mal was ganz schweres
> @Salmonidenangler *Rockford ihr Einsatz bitte  ich konnte nicht anders*


Rockford tippt auf den Oberwichtel höchstpersönlich, @Rebecca Hoffmann , oder?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (25. Dezember 2019)

So, damit ich hier nicht noch der Letzte werde auch vom mir ein großes Dankeschön an meinen Wichtel. 
Er hat mir was für meine Sammlung, sowie Selbtgemachtes für den Fernsehabend und einen Schlummertrunk gesendet. 
Leider hat der Fisch die Reise nicht ohne Macke überstanden, aber wann hält man schon mal einen Fisch mit perfekten Flossen in der Hand. Und zum Glück gibt es ja für alles Klebstoffe. 

Werter Wichtel, 
herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Dr. Calamaro (25. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe ein fantastisches Paket von @Bimmelrudi erhalten. Habe mich sehr gefreut. Fast etwas schlecht gefühlt im Vergleich zu meinem Paket. Aber auch gute Inspiration für nächstes Jahr. Vielen lieben Dank noch mal dafür!  Bilder sind im Anhang.

Der Schinken war übrigens ein Gedicht. Habe noch nie einen so zarten Schinken gegessen!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (25. Dezember 2019)

Ho, ho, ho! Zwischen den ganzen Terminen schnell ein Wichtel-Update  Beim ersten Familientreffen gestern kam endlich das Wichtel-Paket zu seinem großen Auftritt. Beim Öffnen luscherten mir gleich ein paar Haare entgegen. Was zum Fliegenbinden? Volltreffer! Einmaml Ziegen-, einmal Hasenhaar 
Und damit mir beim Binden nicht langweilig im Mund wird, greife ich auf die "Beilagen" wie Zuckereier, Waffelröllchen und Bohnsopp zurück 
Dazu gabe es noch eine sehr nette Karte und ein Mäppchen für Papiere.
Danke an meinen Wichtelparter und viel Spaß allen beim Spielen, Essen, Befummeln, Fischen & Co der verschenkten Teile


----------



## Jason (25. Dezember 2019)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ho, ho, ho! Zwischen den ganzen Terminen schnell ein Wichtel-Update  Beim ersten Familientreffen gestern kam endlich das Wichtel-Paket zu seinem großen Auftritt. Beim Öffnen luscherten mir gleich ein paar Haare entgegen. Was zum Fliegenbinden? Volltreffer! Einmaml Ziegen-, einmal Hasenhaar
> Und damit mir beim Binden nicht langweilig im Mund wird, greife ich auf die "Beilagen" wie Zuckereier, Waffelröllchen und Bohnsopp zurück
> Dazu gabe es noch eine sehr nette Karte und ein Mäppchen für Papiere.
> Danke an meinen Wichtelparter und viel Spaß allen beim Spielen, Essen, Befummeln, Fischen & Co der verschenkten Teile
> ...


Das Mäppchen für die Papiere ist eine schöne Gabe.   Der Rest natürlich auch.

gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (25. Dezember 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ja die Dinger sind geil, wenn sie mal laufen.
> Leider tun sie das "out of the box" häufig erst, wenn man sie nahezu neu gebaut hat.
> Der Draht, der die Achse darstellt, ist super dünn, die Ösen sind in der Regel übel dilettantisch gebogen und die Enden stehen oft so viel ab, dass sich der Körper auf der Achse nicht einmal drehen kann.
> Meinen ersten dieser Art hatte ich in Dänemark gekauft, ich weiß nicht mehr von welcher Marke, da war die Qualität auch ganz okay.
> ...


Stimmt, den Draht kann man sofort wegschmeißen, Vorfach durch den Köder und am Ende Drilling + Spaltring + Dreifachwirbel, dann ist das Ding einsatzbereit


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Dezember 2019)

Buga-Barsch schrieb:


> Der Schinken war übrigens ein Gedicht. Habe noch nie einen so zarten Schinken gegessen!



Freut mich wirklich, und noch mehr das er nicht auf dem Grill gelandet ist


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (26. Dezember 2019)

Ich sag auch vielen Dank an meinen Wichtelpartner! Da war ordentlich was im Paket. Vor allem der nette Brief hat mich gefreut. Ich konnte lesen, dass sich der Wichtel sehr viele Gedanken über mein Geschenk gemacht hat. Man beachte zudem die Pokemonkarten am linken Rand! Bier, Korn und Pumpernickel werden in den nächsten Tagen verzehrt. Das Beweisfoto ist ja jetzt im AB hochgeladen. 
Und wenn sich @Jesco Peschutter vielleicht dieses Jahr wieder Zeit nimmt für eine Angeltour mit mir, dann kann ich meine neuen Barschköder auch gleich zum Einsatz bringen.


----------



## HSV1887 (26. Dezember 2019)

Mein Päckchen kam aus Hamburg.

Ich habe mich riesig über die Köder und die Box gefreut.
Der Absender hat herausgelesen daß ich im neuen Jahr vermehrt mit der Spinnrute losziehen möchte.


Allerdings habe ich ein schlechtes Gewissen was mein Paket angeht wenn ich die ganzen Bilder hier sehe.
Ich bin dieses Jahr das erste Mal beim Wichteln dabei gewesen und hatte gar keine Vorstellung was ich einpacken könnte.

Da mein Vater in der Vorweihnachtszeit verstorben ist hatte ich auch nicht die Zeit und die Muße den Threads aus dem vorherigen Jahr durchzustöbern.

Ich hoffe mein Wichtel ist nicht zu sehr enttäuscht.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Dezember 2019)

Hier fehlen aber schon noch paar Geschenklepräsentationen


----------



## Jason (26. Dezember 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Hier fehlen aber schon noch paar Geschenklepräsentationen


Ganz recht. Es sind aber auch noch einige unterwegs. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Hier fehlen aber schon noch paar Geschenklepräsentationen


ich hab da auch noch einen aufen Zeiger.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (26. Dezember 2019)

Männerabend mit Wichtelkeksen.  Danke hanzz. Sehr lecker


----------



## Pumukl (26. Dezember 2019)

Ich finde man muß nix schreiben was man bekommen hat, wenn man sich per PN bedankt reicht doch vollkommen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2019)

Hey Pumukl,
nö

das unser wichtelbilder 
lg meister eder


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Dezember 2019)

Pumukl schrieb:


> Ich finde man muß nix schreiben was man bekommen hat, wenn man sich per PN bedankt reicht doch vollkommen.


Prinzipiell ja aber ein Forum ist nunmal ein soziales Netzwerk. Insofern mag ein Danke per PN der reinen Höflichkeit genüge tun aber es ist doch viel schöner, das zu teilen. Gerade, dass die wenig schreiber vielleicht aus ihrem Schneckenhaus kommen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2019)

OK 

2020
alle nur PN
ohne bülders


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. Dezember 2019)

Nö, abgelehnt Nobbie ! Bilder sind herzlich willkommen.


----------



## zokker (27. Dezember 2019)

Pumukl schrieb:


> Ich finde man muß nix schreiben was man bekommen hat, wenn man sich per PN bedankt reicht doch vollkommen.



Ich glaube du hast den Sinn, des Wichtelns, hier im AB, nicht verstanden.


----------



## Minimax (27. Dezember 2019)

Vergesst nicht, Liebe Wichtelbrüder,
das es eine stressige Zeit ist, und viele von uns ja auch mit Liebsten, lieben und der Baggage beschäftigt sind. Ich glaube, harte Forderungen und harte Urteile sind nicht notwendig. 
Und es ist natürlich richtig, das ein Gebender sich nicht herauskehrt, aber richtig ist es auch, zu zeigen, was wir schönes von unseren Wichteln bekommen haben- und 
da wir ja reihum wichteln, ist eine Vorstellung doch der einzige Dank den wir unseren Partnern zukommen lassen können- und wenn ich all die tollen Pakete hier sehe, 
dann läufts meiner Meinung nach schon richtig.
Ich beispielswese bin auch heuer wieder so reich bewichtelt worden, dass ich noch immer ganz beschämt bin, schaut was mein WIchtel mir gebracht hat:





 Gleich zwei Mützen) und eine ganze Batterie an Kunstködern, die wie gerufen kommen, um mein Spinnangelprojekt im neuen Jahr zu unterstützen, nebst einem tollen Wobbler der_ exakt_ die Form meines Glückswobblers den ich vor einiger Zeit in den Busch gehängt habe unterstützt. Aber der Star meines Wichtelpakets war ein traumhaftes Stück erlesenen Fleisches- Was da in der Mitte im Teller liegt ist ein kaltegeräuchertes Stück Glanrind aus lokaler Herkunft meines lieben, grosszügigen Ükels- und es ist ganz klar der Hauptdarsteller.
Das Stück ist ein Gedicht -ich als City Boy kenn das garnicht mehr- aber die Missus und ich schnabulieren es also nach und nach auf: Mein Wichtel ist kein Mann halber Sachen (Er hat mir extra geschrieben, dass er Grusskarten nicht mag -wen scherts, wenn er so viel Freundlichkeit und Sorgfalt auch ohne Kärtchen versendet!), und das herrliche Stück -ich fürchte, zu Sylvester muss ich es den gefrässigen Freunden opfern. Seht selbst, bevors aufgenossen ist: 




Es ist wie ein völkerwandrungszeitlichliches Schmuckstück, ganz Granatstein und Gold.

Ich jedenfalls danke meinem Wichtel sehr so eine feine Delikatesse ist für das Haus Minimax etwas ganz besonderes,
hg
Euer 
Mini


----------



## Thomas. (27. Dezember 2019)

Pumukl schrieb:


> Ich finde man muß nix schreiben was man bekommen hat, wenn man sich per PN bedankt reicht doch vollkommen.



ich zb. wusste überhaupt nicht wer mein Wichtel war, bis Rockford zugeschlagen hat


----------



## hanzz (27. Dezember 2019)

Pumukl schrieb:


> Ich finde man muß nix schreiben was man bekommen hat, wenn man sich per PN bedankt reicht doch vollkommen.


Müssen muß man nix. 
Die Freude zu teilen ist doch aber dann für alle schön. 
Wir wichteln ja hier in einer Gemeinschaft und es opfert jemand Zeit, um es zu organisieren. 
Find ich dann schon sehr schade, wenn man sich daran nicht beteiligt.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Dezember 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube, harte Forderungen und harte Urteile sind nicht notwendig.


Ich glaube, Forderungen und Urteile sind bei weitem nicht hart genug, aber die Boardregeln binden mir die Hände


----------



## Bilch (27. Dezember 2019)

Pumukl schrieb:


> Ich finde man muß nix schreiben was man bekommen hat, wenn man sich per PN bedankt reicht doch vollkommen.


Von Anfang an, als @bombe20 letztes Jahr das Boardwichteln ins Leben gerufen hat, war die Idee das Wichtelpaket in Wort und Bild zu präsentieren.


----------



## Pumukl (27. Dezember 2019)

Na da hab ich was losgetreten.
Dann werde ich mich hier mal ein bisschen erklären:

Es ist Weihnachten und viele müssen/dürfen zur Verwandschaft, arbeiten oder sind vielleicht auch einfach mal über die Feiertage Offline und haben vielleicht einfach auch keine Lust hier was zu schreiben.
Mir gefällt es auch wie wortreich und schön Minimax, oder auf den Punkt bringend wie von Andal geschrieben wird, aber das ist nicht jedem gegeben.
Auch nicht jeder von uns kann Bilder hier rein setzen.
Manche möchten auch gar nicht, das andere lesen können was Sie beim Wichteln empfinden oder schreiben und in diesem Kontext bin ich der Meinung es muss gar nix gemacht werden,
trotzdem kann man sehr gerne beim Wichteln mitmachen.

Warum schreibe ich hier zu wenig?
Ich angle seit zwei Jahren am Rhein in Speyer war vielleicht 30 mal am Wasser, bin jetzt zwei Mal mit einem Mitforist zum Angeln dorthin gefahren, gefangen hab ich insgesamt ein Hecht, ein Barsch und eine Brasse. Angeben kann ich wohl damit nicht.

Wenn ich in einen Verein am Rhein will, muss ich erstmal einen finden der mich auch aufnimmt, dann bewerbe ich mich!!! und hör nix mehr von dem Vorstand über Wochen.
Hintenrum erfahre ich dann, dass bereits genug Mitglieder im Verein sind und Sie eigentlich gar kein frisches Blut haben möchten.

Am Wasser selbst sind die meisten so selbst versunken und zeigen dir gleich "sprich mich blos nicht an" das ich dann auch gar keine Lust darauf habe irgendwas zu Fragen.
Wenn man hier im Board frägt, bekommt man zwar sehr viele Antworten, manche Sinn voll, manche Sinn befreit, sobald man aber nach einem Hotspot frägt kommt automatisch " Den musste selbst dir erlaufen oder besorgen".
Also brauch ich vielleicht noch ein paar Jahre bis ich in meinen Augen Sinnvolles und Neues im Board beitragen kann, aber dann leg ich los, versprochen.

Aufs kurze zusammen gefasst: ich les auch gerne was die Wichtel versendet haben, hab aber auch Verständnis wenn nix geschrieben wird.
Ich hoffe auch das ich nicht im nächsten Jahr verbannt werde wenn ich wieder beim Wichteln mitmachen will


----------



## JottU (27. Dezember 2019)

Oje, vor lauter Stress total das Foto vergessen. Und dann wurstelt man gestern ne Ewigkeit ohne es reingestellt zu bekommen. 

Au fein, Zutaten für mein nächstes Hobby. An die rote Lake hab ich mich bisher noch nicht rangetraut, werde berichten. 

Schön wie alle hier auf Spurensuche gehen um auch etwas passendes zu finden. 
Ein ganz großes Dankeschön an meinen Wichtel HSV1887.


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Dezember 2019)

Pumukl schrieb:


> Am Wasser selbst sind die meisten so selbst versunken und zeigen dir gleich "sprich mich blos nicht an" das ich dann auch gar keine Lust darauf habe irgendwas zu Fragen.
> Wenn man hier im Board frägt, bekommt man zwar sehr viele Antworten, manche Sinn voll, manche Sinn befreit, sobald man aber nach einem Hotspot frägt kommt automatisch " Den musste selbst dir erlaufen oder besorgen".



Da hake ich gern einmal ein um dein Verständnis zu erweitern bzw zu vertiefen;

Sicherlich dient das Forum zum Erfahrungsaustausch unter Gleichgesinnten - aber in Zeiten von Suchmaschinen und gefühlter Instant-Verfügbarkeit von Wissen bleibt oft der Anstand bzw die Wertschätzung auf der Strecke... 

Somit werden erarbeitete, teils gehegte und gepflegte (oder sogar mühsam angefütterte) Spots regelrecht verbrannt - da sitzt dann z.B. an einem abgelegenen Spot plötzlich die laute Angelparty-Klientel und hinterlässt reichlich Müll....an dem über Wochen für gutes Geld und Mühen angelegten Futterplätzen hocken mehrere andere... an Wintereinständen werden mit Drillingen Zander, Barsche oder Hechte gerissen... 

Alles unter dem Motto - Warum soll ich mir selbst irgendwelche Mühe machen? 

Von daher habe ich für Zurückhaltung gegenüber Fremden /Außenstehenden /Whatever vollstes Verständnis. 

Hier im Board wird man sich relativ schnell miteinander warm, lernt sich kennen und wird Teil der Gemeinschaft - Treffen, gemeinsame Ansitze Ausflüge oder gar Urlaube ergeben sich immer wieder. 
Aber es liegt immer an dem Willen oder der Ernsthaftigkeit des Einzelnen, wie weit das ganze geht! 

Ich hoffe du findest hier die passenden Themen und Kreise in denen du dich ausleben und wohlfühlen kannst.


----------



## Finke20 (27. Dezember 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Somit werden erarbeitete, teils gehegte und gepflegte (oder sogar mühsam angefütterte) Spots regelrecht verbrannt - da sitzt dann z.B. an einem abgelegenen Spot plötzlich die laute Angelparty-Klientel und hinterlässt reichlich Müll....an dem über Wochen für gutes Geld und Mühen angelegten Futterplätzen hocken mehrere andere... an Wintereinständen werden mit Drillingen Zander, Barsche oder Hechte gerissen...


 

Es geht ja jetzt nicht wirklich ums Wichteln. Aber Dorschbremse du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen.
Wir an der Peene müssen gerade miterleben wie wieder drei Hafenbereiche zum angeln eingeschränkt werden.
Weil sich einige sogenannte Angler  nicht an die Regeln halten wollen und meinen mit macht alles aus dem Wasser zu reißen was geht.
Ich halte mich auch deshalb seit Jahren zuruck, was Fangplätze betrifft.

Aber zurück zum Thema, ich selbst  Wichtel zwar nicht. Finde es aber trotzdem sehr spannend zu sehen was Ihr euch untereinander schenkt. Vielleicht bin ich im nächsten Jahr mit dabei.

Viele Grüße von der Peene


----------



## Pumukl (27. Dezember 2019)

Bitte schreibt wegen meines Einwandes hier weiter, damit hier nicht vom Wichteln abgelenkt wird.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## zokker (27. Dezember 2019)

Finke20 schrieb:


> ...
> Vielleicht bin ich im nächsten Jahr mit dabei.
> 
> Viele Grüße von der Peene



Ich bitte darum!!! Im Glücksfall können wir uns ja dann die Geschenke persönlich lang bringen.


----------



## Minimax (27. Dezember 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Vergesst nicht, Liebe Wichtelbrüder,
> das es eine stressige Zeit ist, und viele von uns ja auch mit Liebsten, lieben und der Baggage beschäftigt sind. Ich glaube, harte Forderungen und harte Urteile sind nicht notwendig.
> Und es ist natürlich richtig, das ein Gebender sich nicht herauskehrt, aber richtig ist es auch, zu zeigen, was wir schönes von unseren Wichteln bekommen haben- und
> da wir ja reihum wichteln, ist eine Vorstellung doch der einzige Dank den wir unseren Partnern zukommen lassen können- und wenn ich all die tollen Pakete hier sehe,
> ...



Ohje, wenns hier um Freundlichkeit, Höflichkeit und Sorgfalt geht, muss ich mich jetzt mal ganz fest selbst an die Nase fassen: Vor lauter Lob über die guten Sachen, die mir ins Haus geflogen sind, habe ich ganz vergessen, meinen Wichtel zu enttarnen: Es ist naturlich unser lieber @Sensitivfischer , der hier schon ein ordentliches Päckchen an Jahren und Beiträgen zu vielen Themen, vor allem aber dem Raubfischangeln unter dem Bauch hat.
Also vielen lieben Dank nochmal, lieber Sensi  wir wußten dass Du ein versierter Angler bist, jetzt wissen wir auch dass Du ein vollendeter Fleischveredler und Räuchermeister bist. Darauf werd ich mir gleich noch ne Scheibe von dem Edelbarren abschneiden,

vielen Dank nochmal,
Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Dezember 2019)

Pumukl schrieb:


> Na da hab ich was losgetreten.
> Dann werde ich mich hier mal ein bisschen erklären:
> 
> Es ist Weihnachten und viele müssen/dürfen zur Verwandschaft, arbeiten oder sind vielleicht auch einfach mal über die Feiertage Offline und haben vielleicht einfach auch keine Lust hier was zu schreiben.
> ...


Ich sag mal frei von der Leber weg was ich denke: wenn jemand sich hier im Biard nicht beteiligt, dann mitwichteln möchte und sich dann wieder tot stellt - dann kann der Verdacht entstehen dass es nur ums abgreifen geht und das finde ich äußerst hässlich.
Wenn man sowas nicht mitteilen möchte sollte man sich Gedanken machen ob Wichteln in einem Onlineforum das richtige ist; ich für meinem Teil bin froh mit @nobbi1962  ein AB Urgestein erwischt habe und hoffe dass seine neuen dackelsocken ihm Glück bringen


----------



## Jason (27. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich sag mal frei von der Leber weg was ich denke: wenn jemand sich hier im Biard nicht beteiligt, dann mitwichteln möchte und sich dann wieder tot stellt - dann kann der Verdacht entstehen dass es nur ums abgreifen geht und das finde ich äußerst hässlich.


Genau den gleichen Gedanken habe ich auch schon gehabt. Um des Gottes Willen. Das war auch nur ein Gedanke von mit, keine Unterstellung. Ist den bei den einen oder anderen, der noch kein Päckchen erhalten hat heute etwas eingegangen?

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Dezember 2019)

bin kein AB Urgestein.      ;-)

aber ich hab---




sorry zur zeit hab ich keine schöne Kamera die scharfe bülder macht.


mein wichtel Kochtopf -----wir haben sogar im vorspann -zokker damit zum lachen gebracht.
ich Danke Dir


----------



## zokker (27. Dezember 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> ... der noch kein Päckchen erhalten hat heute etwas eingegangen?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Nein, bis jetzt noch nicht ... aber ich bin guter Dinge. 

Außerdem ist geben ja seliger wie nehmen (das ist mein Ernst)



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ...
> wir haben sogar im vorspann -zokker damit zum lachen gebracht.
> ...



Ja und sogar richtig gut und das ist auch nicht einfach, bei einem alten Mecklenburger.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> bin kein AB Urgestein.      ;-)
> 
> aber ich hab---
> Anhang anzeigen 334845
> ...


Freut mich sehr!   und nach 10 Jahren und diversen ABBAs darf man dich schon Urgestein nennen


----------



## Jason (27. Dezember 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Nein, bis jetzt noch nicht ... aber ich bin guter Dinge.


Ich will hoffen, dass auch jeder ein abgeschickt hat. Alles andere wäre eine Frechheit. zokker, wenn bei dir nichts ankommt,
dann bekommst du ein paar selbstgebaute Posen von mir. So fern du als Aalangler damit etwas anfangen kannst.

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Dezember 2019)

Ich oute mich mal------------------ich hab ein AB Urgestein.      ;-)Andal

hat einer, eine Bilanz von die ganze.

das klärt sich auf Jason.


----------



## Jason (27. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> das klärt sich auf Jason.


Sicher kann man die ganze Angelegenheit aufklären. Aaaaaber es sind ja auch schon Pakete verloren gegangen. Oooooder
die Posträuber haben zugeschlagen. Etc, etc. Das ganze versickert dann.

Gruß Jason


----------



## zokker (27. Dezember 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Ich will hoffen, dass auch jeder ein abgeschickt hat. Alles andere wäre eine Frechheit. zokker, wenn bei dir nichts ankommt,
> dann bekommst du ein paar selbstgebaute Posen von mir. So fern du als Aalangler damit etwas anfangen kannst.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Da gehe ich mal von aus, das jeder auch eins versendet hat ... erst mal Ball flach halten und warten ... wir sind ja hier keine kleinen Kinder (außer nobbi1962).

Posen brauche ich mir, in meinem Leben, nicht mehr kaufen. Was meinste wie viele ich jedes Jahr rausfische.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Dezember 2019)

ich fahre schon lange nicht mehr
seitdem kommt die post auch an


----------



## Salmonidenangler (27. Dezember 2019)

Bei mir ist leider auch noch nichts angekommen  aber ich bin da wie @zokker guter Dinge, dass das sicher noch kommt. LG


----------



## Jason (27. Dezember 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Was meinste wie viele ich jedes Jahr rausfische.


Aber keine selbstgebauten. Nein, ich meine das im Ernst. Aber du hast Recht. Abwarten und Tee trinken.

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Dezember 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Da gehe ich mal von aus, das jeder auch eins versendet hat ... erst mal Ball flach halten und warten ... wir sind ja hier keine kleinen Kinder (außer nobbi1962).
> 
> Posen brauche ich mir, in meinem Leben, nicht mehr kaufen. Was meinste wie viele ich jedes Jahr rausfische.


Hey Du,
ich hab auch schon eine Badehose an-- im Wasser.


----------



## Jason (27. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich oute mich mal------------------ich hab ein AB Urgestein. ;-)Andal


Hmm, der scheint ja mal wieder verschwunden zu sein. Und das ohne Abmeldung. Er hat ja auch die ganze Aktion ins Leben gerufen. Wollen wir hoffen, dass es ihm gut geht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz (27. Dezember 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hmm, der scheint ja mal wieder verschwunden zu sein. Und das ohne Abmeldung. Er hat ja auch die ganze Aktion ins Leben gerufen. Wollen wir hoffen, dass es ihm gut geht.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Der ist doch immer bei Familie über die Tage.


----------



## Jason (27. Dezember 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Der ist doch immer bei Familie über die Tage.


Und kein Handy der Ärmste.

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Dezember 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Und kein Handy der Ärmste.
> 
> Gruß Jason


wir alten haben Handys -------damit kann man *telefonieren.*


----------



## Seele (27. Dezember 2019)

So ich melde mich auch mal zu Wort. Mein Wichtelpartner und Modpartner Kai war wirklich richtig spendabel. 1 Flasche Hiller Moorbrand, 1 Flasche Spargelgeist, zwei passende Schnapsglasln aus Rinteln, Rintler Weserkiesel und ne Ferrero die Besten.
@Dorschbremse das war wirklich mega. Nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön dafür.


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Dezember 2019)

Und- die Kiesel schon probiert?


----------



## Seele (27. Dezember 2019)

Nein ich wollte gerade, dann ist es aber doch ein Küsschen geworden


----------



## thor1988 (28. Dezember 2019)

Danke nochmal an meinen Wichtel


----------



## yukonjack (28. Dezember 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> So ich melde mich auch mal zu Wort. Mein Wichtelpartner und Modpartner Kai war wirklich richtig spendabel. 1 Flasche Hiller Moorbrand, 1 Flasche* Spargelgeist*, zwei passende Schnapsglasln aus Rinteln, Rintler Weserkiesel und ne Ferrero die Besten.
> @Dorschbremse das war wirklich mega. Nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön dafür.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334849
> ...


Was um alles in der Welt ist das denn ?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. Dezember 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Was um alles in der Welt ist das denn ?


Schnaps


----------



## yukonjack (28. Dezember 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Schnaps


Hab ich`s mir doch gedacht.


----------



## zokker (28. Dezember 2019)

So, jetzt ich aber.

Heute kam mein Wichtelpaket an und ich bin überwältigt.

Mit so vielen schönen Sachen hab ich nun nicht gerechnet.
Ich kann wirklich alles gebrauchen. Die Hecht- und Zanderköder kommen in Schweden zum Einsatz. Die Zanderrolle (funkelnigelnagelneu) werde ich zum Aalangeln zweckentfremden (ich brauche sowieso neue).
Alles paletti, mein Wichtelpartner hat voll ins Schwarze getroffen.

Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich bei meinem Gönner G. B. ... mehr konnte meine Frau auf dem Paket nicht entziffern (war übermalt).


----------



## Jason (28. Dezember 2019)

Volltreffer. Dafür hat sich das warten aber gelohnt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Dezember 2019)

Joah - das lässt man sich gern gefallen  

Unser Baumann Schorsch???


----------



## yukonjack (29. Dezember 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> So ich melde mich auch mal zu Wort. Mein Wichtelpartner und Modpartner Kai war wirklich richtig spendabel. 1 Flasche Hiller Moorbrand, *1 Flasche Spargelgeist*, zwei passende Schnapsglasln aus Rinteln, Rintler Weserkiesel und ne Ferrero die Besten.
> @Dorschbremse das war wirklich mega. Nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön dafür.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 334849
> ...


Ich muss noch mal nachfragen, das lässt mir einfach keine Ruhe. Was ist das für ein Gebräu. Hab schon viele Merkwürdige Getränke gesehen und getrunken aber Spargelgeist war noch nicht dabei. Wobei beides für sich gesehen ja durchaus kulinarische Köstlichkeiten sind. Aber als Komposition ????


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Dezember 2019)

Ja- doch.... dein Einwand ist für mich absolut nachvollziehbar! 

Ich hab vor dem ersten Verkosten auch so meine Zweifel gehabt, welche aber recht gut vom Geschmack ausgeräumt wurden. 

Geht gut übern Gaumen....


----------



## yukonjack (29. Dezember 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ja- doch.... dein Einwand ist für mich absolut nachvollziehbar!
> 
> Ich hab vor dem ersten Verkosten auch so meine Zweifel gehabt, welche aber recht gut vom Geschmack ausgeräumt wurden.
> 
> Geht gut übern Gaumen....


Wenn du das sagst, glaube ich dir das gerne. Ist aber wohl ne regionale Köstlichkeit so wie bei uns der Ratzeputz. Und wenn das Getränk getrunken ist, wird der Spargel dann weggeknuspert ?


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Dezember 2019)

Der Spargel wird von einigen drinne gelassen und die Flasche ähnlich wie bei Williams Christ aufgefüllt - mache ich jedoch nicht. 

Herstellung ist durch Spargelhof Winkelmann - Nienburg


----------



## Elmar Elfers (29. Dezember 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Der Spargel wird von einigen drinne gelassen und die Flasche ähnlich wie bei Williams Christ aufgefüllt - mit Sauce Hollandaise


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Dezember 2019)

Da outet sich ein Gourmet


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. Dezember 2019)

thor1988 schrieb:


> Danke nochmal an meinen Wichtel
> Anhang anzeigen 334858


Genial, wenn man noch keinen hat, wirklich ein "must have." Kartoffelgratin aus dem Teil schmeckt sensationell, kein Vergleich zur Ofenvariante in der Auflaufschale und Gulasch in dem Teil gemacht...


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Genial, wenn man noch keinen hat, wirklich ein "must have." Kartoffelgratin aus dem Teil schmeckt sensationell, kein Vergleich zur Ofenvariante in der Auflaufschale und Gulasch in dem Teil gemacht...


Nicht sauber machen mit Spüli!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. Dezember 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> So, jetzt ich aber.
> 
> Heute kam mein Wichtelpaket an und ich bin überwältigt.
> 
> ...


Echt fett und der Storm RIP Weedless Buzzer bedeutet Hechtalarm.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. Dezember 2019)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Nicht sauber machen mit Spüli!!!!!!!!


Ja, der Hinweis ist wichtig, sonst wird's keine Freundschaft mit dem Dutch Ofen.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (31. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, ich wollte mal nachfragen ob noch jemand noch auf das Wichtelpäcken wartet?


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Dezember 2019)

Ja


----------



## Salmonidenangler (31. Dezember 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja


Ok, dann bin ich wenigstens nicht der Einzige


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Dezember 2019)

Nein, bist du nicht. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Dezember 2019)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Ok, dann bin ich wenigstens nicht der Einzige





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nein, bist du nicht. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


Ich finde, wenn sich eure Wichtel nicht bei euch melden könnte @Rebecca Hoffmann    die Usernamen ruhig öffentlich machen, damit man beim nächsten mal Bescheid weiss (und beim nächsten mal kein Gewichtel unter 600 Beiträgen oder so) - Heiligabend ist ne Woche her, da glaube ich nicht mehr an eine Verspätung der Post


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2019)

da waren kurze tage dazwischen---------------kommt noch 2020.
alle Daumen drück.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (31. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde, wenn sich eure Wichtel nicht bei euch melden könnte @rebeccdie Usernamen ruhig öffentlich machen, damit man beim nächsten mal Bescheid weiss (und beim nächsten mal kein Gewichtel unter 600 Beiträgen oder so) - Heiligabend ist ne Woche her, da glaube ich nicht mehr an eine Verspätung der Post


Da kommt bestimmt schon noch was - ein Wichte hat ja auch beschrieben, dass er durch den Tod eines Verwandten nicht mehr dran gedacht hat. Für den Fall, dass nix mehr kommt, sehe ich das genauso.


----------



## Seele (31. Dezember 2019)

Bzgl. dem Spargel. Den Hab ich noch nicht probiert. Der wird dann erst zur Spargelsaison geöffnet. Jetzt muss es der Hiller erst mal richten. Der darf den heutigen Silvesterabend beginnen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (31. Dezember 2019)

Der Spargel is was nettes für nach nem guten Essen... 
Als Zwischenspiel beim Bier oder als Schoppen taugt er nicht.


----------



## Bilch (31. Dezember 2019)

Liebe Wichtelfreunde,

ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und für 2020 dicke Fische, krumme Ruten und stramme Schnüre, vor allem aber viel Gesundheit!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (31. Dezember 2019)

Ich wünsche auch das ihr alles gut rein rutscht. Und im nächsten Jahr wieder erholsame, entspannte Momente am Wasser.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (2. Januar 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 334786
> 
> 
> Ich sag auch vielen Dank an meinen Wichtelpartner! Da war ordentlich was im Paket. Vor allem der nette Brief hat mich gefreut. Ich konnte lesen, dass sich der Wichtel sehr viele Gedanken über mein Geschenk gemacht hat. Man beachte zudem die Pokemonkarten am linken Rand! Bier, Korn und Pumpernickel werden in den nächsten Tagen verzehrt. Das Beweisfoto ist ja jetzt im AB hochgeladen.
> Und wenn sich @Jesco Peschutter vielleicht dieses Jahr wieder Zeit nimmt für eine Angeltour mit mir, dann kann ich meine neuen Barschköder auch gleich zum Einsatz bringen.



Können wir gerne machen @Rebecca Hoffmann  Aber nur, wenn Du von den Getränken etwas zum Barschangeln mitbringst. Vermutlich hast Du die jedoch schon über die Tage ausgetrunken


----------



## moppedx (2. Januar 2020)

Frohes Neues.
Also bei mir ist bis heute nichts angekommen


----------



## moppedx (2. Januar 2020)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Ok, dann bin ich wenigstens nicht der Einzige


Ich auch


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2020)

moppedx schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist bis heute nichts angekommen


Dicker Hund, die Katze.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (2. Januar 2020)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte mal nachfragen ob noch jemand noch auf das Wichtelpäcken wartet?





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja





moppedx schrieb:


> Ich auch


Ich finde es doch etwas komisch von Euren Wichteln, dass sie sich nicht per PN gemeldet haben. Als mein Wichtel vorletztes Jahr zu spät zum Paketdienst gegangen ist, hat er sich sofort per PN entschuldigt. 



bombe20 schrieb:


> ... wer nicht versendet, dessen renommee wird restlos eingestapft werden.


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Januar 2020)

Schade das es diesmal nicht bei allen  klappt.
Aber zum Vorschlag nochmal von @Kochtopf  Mit den 600 Beiträgen.
Wir haben hier einige die zuverlässig Wichteln und auch schon lang angemeldet sind aber wenig Beiträge haben.
Manche lesen halt nur und wollen nicht so gern schreiben.
Das man erst ab ner gewissen Beitragszahl mitwichteln darf find  ich auch keine Sicherheit.


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Januar 2020)

Warten wir noch die nächste Woche ab.
2020 fängt ja langsam wieder an, zu Arbeiten.


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Warten wir noch die nächste Woche ab.
> 2020 fängt ja langsam wieder an, zu Arbeiten.


2020 ist ja noch jung.


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. Januar 2020)

Hmmm... also was rechtzeitig vor dem Fest zur Post gebracht worden ist, also spätestens am 21.12 sollte, wenn nicht auf dem Postweg verschollen... mittlerweile eingetroffen sein. Ich habe am Sonntag den 22.12 noch nen Maxi Brief für meine Verwandten in den Nachtpostkasten eingeworfen, der ging von Kiel nach Aachen und war am 24. morgens beim Empfänger.


----------



## zokker (3. Januar 2020)

Die Wichtelpartner unserer 3 Wartenden könnten sich ja mal melden.  Wenn sie das nicht tun, ist auch nix auf dem Postweg verloren gegangen. Rebecca kann sie ja mal per PN anfunken.
Auf jeden Fall darf hier keiner leer ausgehen. Da muß dann was organisiert werden.
Ich hätte kein Problem damit nach mal was auf Reise zu schicken.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Januar 2020)

Päckchen ist angekommen.


----------



## Mooskugel (3. Januar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Päckchen ist angekommen.


Mit dem auspacken aber bis Heiligabend warten.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Januar 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Mit dem auspacken aber bis Heiligabend warten.



Geile Idee, mal sehen ob ich das schaffe.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. Januar 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich hätte kein Problem damit nach mal was auf Reise zu schicken.


Schließe mich an


----------



## Bilch (3. Januar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Geile Idee, mal sehen ob ich das schaffe.


Das Geschenk einfach z.B. als Arbeit betrachten - Ich für meinen Teil liebe die Arbeit nämlich so sehr, dass ich es Stundenlang anschauen kann ohne es zu berühren (frei nach J. K. Jerome)


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Januar 2020)

Ich lasse dann meine Frau nachschauen, ob etwas verderbliches drin ist, wäre ja sonst zu schade. Und dann ist es eben für Ostern.


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. Januar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich lasse dann meine Frau nachschauen, ob etwas verderbliches drin ist, wäre ja sonst zu schade. Und dann ist es eben für Ostern.


Keine Zier, reiß auf das Päckchen, war ja schließlich zu Weihnachten 2019 gedacht


----------



## Mooskugel (3. Januar 2020)

War auch nur als Spaß gedacht. Keine weitere Selbstqual. 

Los reiß es auf!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Januar 2020)

AUF-REIß-EN! AUF-REIß-EN!
Schließlich sind wir alle meeegaaaa gespannt, ob sich die quälende Warterei auch gelohnt hat!


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Januar 2020)




----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Januar 2020)

Also von dem Paket muss jetzt eine fette Fotoserie kommen, damit wir huldigen können/dürfen!


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Januar 2020)

Hört sich an, als wäre bereits ein Rute&Rolle Reporterteam mit dem Hubschrauber im Anflug


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. Januar 2020)

Hubschrauber? Der Learjet ist aufgetankt und Christian hat den Steuerknüppel schon in der Hand


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Januar 2020)

..und bei die letzten zwei Wichtel-------------Bitte um die Concorde..(französisch für Eintracht, Einigkeit


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Januar 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Hubschrauber? Der Learjet ist aufgetankt und Christian hat den Steuerknüppel schon in der Hand


Ach du bist die arme Sau die über dem Zielort abgeworfen wird??


----------



## Salmonidenangler (3. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ..und bei die letzten zwei Wichtel-------------Bitte um die Concorde..(französisch für Eintracht, Einigkeit


Das wird nix, der nächste Flughafen ist Salzburg, hier brauchen sie wohl doch wieder einen Heli


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Januar 2020)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Das wird nix, der nächste Flughafen ist Salzburg, hier brauchen sie wohl doch wieder einen Heli


Ich brauch dafür keinen Flughafen, ich lande direkt in deinem Wohnzimmer!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (3. Januar 2020)

zokker war der Erste!!!



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Schließe mich an


wir Wichtel halten zusammen und ich Schließe mich auch an.(keiner wird leer ausgehen)


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. Januar 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ach du bist die arme Sau die über dem Zielort abgeworfen wird??


Und das verkleidet als Supergrobi


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Januar 2020)

... gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten, stilecht abgeworfen zu werden?


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> zokker war der Erste!!!
> 
> 
> wir Wichtel halten zusammen und ich Schließe mich auch an.(keiner wird leer ausgehen)


Bin auch dabei.
Einfach melden falls doch jemand nix bekommt.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Januar 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> ... gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten, stilecht abgeworfen zu werden?


Ja! Mit ner guten Zigarre und nem 15er Glenfiddich in der Hand!


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Januar 2020)

Nur so geht stilvoll abgeworfen werden


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Januar 2020)

- man lernt nie aus!!!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nur so geht stilvoll abgeworfen werden



Dr. Strangelove. Sehr gut!!!


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (4. Januar 2020)

Diejenigen, die jetzt noch ohne Wichtelpaket sind, melden sich bitte bei mir. Ich frag bei euren Wichtelpartner mal nach.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (4. Januar 2020)

@Rebecca Hoffmann Ich hab leider noch keins


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (4. Januar 2020)

@moppedx 
Dein Wichtel hat gerade Bescheid gegeben, dass dein Paket erst später kommt.


----------



## Bilch (4. Januar 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Diejenigen, die jetzt noch ohne Wichtelpaket sind, melden sich bitte bei mir. Ich frag bei euren Wichtelpartner mal nach.


Die Auserwählte wird jetzt die Sache ins rollen bringen


----------



## Jason (4. Januar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Die Auserwählte wird jetzt die Sache ins rollen bringen


Genau, man muss der Sache doch mal auf den Grund gehen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (5. Januar 2020)

@Hecht100+, morgen sind die Hl. drei Könige, also ist heute der dritte Heiligabend - idealer Zeitpunkt das Geschenk auszupacken


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. Januar 2020)

Ist den schon Ostern???


----------



## Bilch (5. Januar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ist den schon Ostern???


In gewisser Weise ja, die drei Könige kamen aus dem Osten


----------



## Mooskugel (5. Januar 2020)

JA


----------



## Salmonidenangler (7. Januar 2020)

Hallo, dies hier ist mal an meinen Wichtel gerichtet: Weihnachten ist jetzt bereits 2 Wochen her, und ich habe leider noch kein Päckchen oder Lebenszeichen von dir bekommen. Wenn du es einfach vergessen hast oder das Päckchen verspätet ist, nicht schlimm, aber melde dich dich bitte mal kurz bei mir oder dem Oberwichtel Rebecca
Danke


----------



## Andal (7. Januar 2020)

Hallo........ dieses "Weihnachten" ging so ziemlich alles daneben. Ich werde morgen nachreichen, weil ich erst heute wieder zu Hause angekommen bin.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Januar 2020)

Rebecca wird gerufen.

wir sind schon ein paar wichtel, das keiner leer ausgeht.

ein Bitte.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (7. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Hallo........ dieses "Weihnachten" ging so ziemlich alles daneben. Ich werde morgen nachreichen, weil ich erst heute wieder zu Hause angekommen bin.


Hallo Andal, das ist natürlich überhaupt kein Ding, lass dir gerne Zeit, es eilt ja nicht. Ich konnte das Beschriebene leider nicht wissen, deshalb wollte ich mal kurz fragen. Ich hoffe, ich habd dich damit nicht unnötig direkt angesprochen.
Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung!


----------



## Andal (7. Januar 2020)

Keine Sorge, mein Gewissen ist, berechtigt, eh schon schlecht genug. Ich hab's dieses mal einfach verbockt.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (7. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, mein Gewissen ist, berechtigt, eh schon schlecht genug. Ich hab's dieses mal einfach verbockt.


Das würde ich nicht sagen, es ist vollkommen klar, dass unter speziellen Umständen ein Wichtelpaket vollkommen zweitrangig ist, was bei mir ja wie wahrscheinlich bei allen anderen hier auch genauso wäre. LG


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Januar 2020)

JA!!!

haben alle seinen Wichtel 2019

alle guten Dinge sind.........

20ig20ig


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (8. Januar 2020)

Wer ist jetzt noch ohne Wichtelpaket?
@jason 1 und @Luis2001?


----------



## Mooskugel (8. Januar 2020)

Ich habe meins Pünktlich vor Heiligabend bekommen.


----------



## Jason (8. Januar 2020)

Ich habe meins auch erhalten. Habe mich doch bedankt und Bilder gezeigt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (8. Januar 2020)

Ok, gut. Dann soweit Case closed?


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Januar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Hallo........ dieses "Weihnachten" ging so ziemlich alles daneben. Ich werde morgen nachreichen, weil ich erst heute wieder zu Hause angekommen bin.


Andal mein 1962,
morgen ist gleich vorbei


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2020)

Spät, aber trotzdem..... von meinem Wichtel, der unerkannt blieben wollt, aber dennoch entlarvt ist.

Ein "schöner Gruss" aus Helsinki


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Januar 2020)

1962


----------



## Andal (9. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> 1962


Da beste Johrgang, wos gibt. - Danke!


----------



## moppedx (9. Januar 2020)

Ich warte noch


----------



## moppedx (16. Januar 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> @moppedx
> Dein Wichtel hat gerade Bescheid gegeben, dass dein Paket erst später kommt.


Ok.Ich warte immer noch


----------



## Tobias85 (16. Januar 2020)

moppedx schrieb:


> Ok.Ich warte immer noch



Ich hoffe, der Wichtel hat Rebecca triftige Gründe dafür nennen können, die es auch erklären, dass nach inzwischen nochmal zwei Wochen immer noch kein Paket ankam. Sollte dem nicht so sein hoffe ich, dass derjenige im nächsten Jahr ausgeschlossen wird. Grade für dich moppedx tuts mir Leid, weil dein Paket bei mir schon in den ersten Dezembertagen eintraf und du damit wohl zu den schnellsten Wichteln gehörtest.


----------



## Bilch (16. Januar 2020)

moppedx schrieb:


> Ok.Ich warte immer noch


Hat Dein Wichtel Dich mal kontaktiert?


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (17. Januar 2020)

moppedx schrieb:


> Ok.Ich warte immer noch



Ich hab deinen Wichtelpartner gerade noch einmal angeschrieben. Er soll selbst mit dir Kontakt aufnehmen. Dann könnt ihr das klären.


----------



## Snâsh (17. Januar 2020)

Wenn nicht schicke ich dir noch ein kleines Paket ;-) Wie ich die Leute hier kenne wirst du dann überschüttet mit kleinen Solidaritätspäckchen ;-)


----------



## Bilch (17. Januar 2020)

Ist nur moppedx ohne Geschenk geblieben, oder wartet noch jemand auf sein Päckchen?


----------



## zokker (17. Januar 2020)

Snâsh schrieb:


> ...
> Wie ich die Leute hier kenne wirst du dann überschüttet mit kleinen Solidaritätspäckchen ;-)



Na das ja wohl Ehrensache ... da bin ich dabei


----------



## Mooskugel (17. Januar 2020)

Hier soll niemand ohne Wichtelpaket bleiben.


----------



## moppedx (19. Januar 2020)

Danke erstmal an den Admin.
Stand jetzt ist das ich nix bekommen habe und das sich bei mir niemand gemeldet hat.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Januar 2020)

sowas ist...noch untertrieben ausgedrückt...große Sch***e.
Wenigstens mal ne Meldung von demjenigen hätte etwas Anstand gezeigt

Hier sollte niemand ohne Wichtelpaket bleiben, werd mich gern dran beteiligen etwas zusammen zustellen.


----------



## Forelle74 (19. Januar 2020)

Das finde ich auch mies.
Habs ja hier schon mal geschrieben:
Bin gerne dabei auszuhelfen oder an ner gemeinsamen Aktion teilzunehmen. 
Das der letzte Wichtel auch sein Geschenk bekommt.


----------



## yukonjack (19. Januar 2020)

Ist denn der Wichtel hier weiterhin unterwegs ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Januar 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ILxvBmZX4z-KrmEkKTtmpPLK-TYdrGcmHgWILnkFpxY/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Seht euch mal die Liste an, Männers.
> Ich würd euch bitten, euch da einzutragen. Auf Grund der Nummern wähle ich dann später per Zufallsgenerator aus, wer Wichtelpartner wird.
> ...


----------



## Bilch (19. Januar 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ist denn der Wichtel hier weiterhin unterwegs ?


Das interessiert mich auch. @Rebecca Hoffmann, hat der Wichtel von @moppedx sein Geschenk hier präsentiert? Den Namen brauchst Du nicht zu nennen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Januar 2020)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (20. Januar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich auch. @Rebecca Hoffmann, hat der Wichtel von @moppedx sein Geschenk hier präsentiert? Den Namen brauchst Du nicht zu nennen.



Ich meine, er hat es nicht präsentiert. Hab jetzt aber nur kurz noch einmal überflogen. Laut seinen Nachrichten hat er das Paket schon einmal verschickt, kam dann aber zu ihm zurück. Anschließend war er im Weihnachtsurlaub und konnte nicht gleich wieder versenden. Deshalb die Verzögerung. So mein aktueller Stand. Mehr hab ich seitdem nicht mehr gehört.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Januar 2020)

*24*.01.2020

Wichtel---der du mit gemacht hast!
Melde Dich.


----------



## Jason (24. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> *24*.01.2020


Ja, echt traurig.

Gruß Jason


----------



## moppedx (25. Januar 2020)

So, jetzt warte ich schon seit 4Wochen.
Wenigstens eine Nachricht hätte ich erwartet.


----------



## Bilch (25. Januar 2020)

Ich beginne mich zu fragen, warum dieser Boardie überhaupt mitgemacht hat. Im Leben kann so manches passieren, das weiß ich, aber ich würde eine Erklärung und Entschuldigung erwarten.

Wann glaubt Ihr, dass der richtige Zeitpunkt ist den Username zu erfahren? Wenn überhaupt


----------



## Pescador (25. Januar 2020)

Hmm, selbst bei einer "Verkettung seltsamer Zufälle" sollte in weit über vier Wochen die Möglichkeit bestanden haben, das Paket erfolgreich zu verschicken. Oder sich mit dem Empfänger in Verbindung gesetzt und glaubwürdig verständigt zu haben.
Ok, Arschkarte. Materiell sicher zu verschmerzen. Aber, ich als Forenteilnehmer habe ehrlich gesagt sehr wenig Lust mit so einer hohlen Nuss, die dann unbekannterweise weiter hier rumschwirrt, kommunizieren zu müssen ...


----------



## zokker (25. Januar 2020)

Ja, ja ... über den Übeltäter wird jetzt diskutiert und das Opfer moppedx schaut in die Röhre. 
Wann wird den hier mal was in die Wege geleitetet @Rebecca Hoffmann? Nicht das noch vorher Ostern wird.

Hier sind so einige die gerne Aushelfen würden. Kann ja alles über PN stattfinden.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Januar 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Ja, ja ... über den Übeltäter wird jetzt diskutiert und das Opfer moppedx schaut in die Röhre.
> Wann wird den hier mal was in die Wege geleitetet @Rebecca Hoffmann? Nicht das noch vorher Ostern wird.
> 
> Hier sind so einige die gerne Aushelfen würden. Kann ja alles über PN stattfinden.


Ich bin auch dabei 
Und auch wenn @Rebecca Hoffmann  das alles super organisiert hat - das nächste mal, wenn es eines gibt, nur bekannte Boardies und keine Werbung dafür


----------



## Pescador (25. Januar 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Hier sind so einige die gerne Aushelfen würden. Kann ja alles über PN stattfinden.


Wie bereits von mir angekündigt, wäre dann dabei ...


----------



## Jason (25. Januar 2020)

Ich hatte den Übeltäter als Wichtelpartner. Er kam mir von Anfang an sehr suspekt vor. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Seele (25. Januar 2020)

Wer ist es denn? Oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Jason (25. Januar 2020)

Also ohne Erlaubnis gebe ich den Namen nicht preis. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Pescador (25. Januar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Also ohne Erlaubnis gebe ich den Namen nicht preis.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ja, sicher nicht sinnvoll aus Datenschutzgründen. Muss man irgendwie auch nicht wissen. Finde aber dass der Account hier gesperrt werden sollte.


----------



## Tikey0815 (25. Januar 2020)

Ich geb auch gern was dazu, wer will denn die Abwicklung übernehmen ?


----------



## Seele (25. Januar 2020)

Hat jemand hier nen Datenschutz angeklickt


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2020)

Es ist bald ein Ende in Sicht.

PN Konferenz der Helfer gestartet.

wer will-wer hat noch nicht


----------



## Pumukl (25. Januar 2020)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Bilch (25. Januar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Er kam mir von Anfang an sehr suspekt vor.


Warum?


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2020)

moppedx schrieb:


> So, jetzt warte ich schon seit 4Wochen.
> Wenigstens eine Nachricht hätte ich erwartet.


moppedx ,
halte noch durch----*wir* holen Dich da raus.

ei schwör.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2020)

Bitte keine Like!

das sind wir.

lg norbert


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Januar 2020)

Aber ich mag uns


----------



## Bilch (25. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Bitte keine Like!
> 
> das sind wir.
> 
> lg norbert


Ich gab Dir eins, weil Du Primus inter pares bist.


----------



## Jason (25. Januar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Warum?


Nun ja, wenn ich da jetzt drauf eingehe, würde er auffliegen. Und das liegt nicht in meinem Ermessen ihn an den Pranger zu stellen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2020)

Jason 1

komm mal zu mir. uns


----------



## Jason (25. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Jason 1
> 
> komm mal zu mir. uns


Schon passiert


----------



## Bilch (25. Januar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Nun ja, wenn ich da jetzt drauf eingehe, würde er auffliegen. Und das liegt nicht in meinem Ermessen ihn an den Pranger zu stellen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich auch nicht. Mich interessiert nur, warum er Dir verdächtig vorgekommen ist


----------



## Thomas. (25. Januar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Also ohne Erlaubnis gebe ich den Namen nicht preis.
> 
> Gruß Jason





Pescador schrieb:


> Ja, sicher nicht sinnvoll aus Datenschutzgründen. Muss man irgendwie auch nicht wissen. Finde aber dass der Account hier gesperrt werden sollte.



wenn der Account gesperrt wird muss (möchte) ich den Namen nicht wissen, sollte es nicht so sein wäre es mir Persönlich Latte und Ich würde den Usernamen raushauen (selbst verständlich nicht den Klarnamen) weil mit solchen Leuten möchte ich weder Persönlich noch im Internet was zu tun haben wollen.


----------



## Mooskugel (25. Januar 2020)

Kann man sich an der PN Konferenz noch beteiligen?


----------



## Jason (25. Januar 2020)

Eine Welle von Hilfsbereitschaft setzt sich hier in Gang.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Januar 2020)

Leider Nein.

was sagt die Wichtel-Gemeinschaft?

wir müssen leider warten


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Januar 2020)

The more the merrier


----------



## Bilch (25. Januar 2020)

Neben Moppedx und Salmonidenangler gibt es noch einige, die sich damals in die Liste eingetragen haben, und bis jetzt nicht berichtet haben, ob sie ein Päckhen bekommen haben. @Georg Baumann, @glavoc, @KadeTTHH, @Weginator, wir warten auf Eure Bilder


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Januar 2020)

Jesco, der geht auf Dich


----------



## Bilch (26. Januar 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Jesco, der geht auf Dich


Hut ab! Eine menge Arbeit  Und die zweite Flasche dann, wenn Du das alles gespalten hast


----------



## zokker (26. Januar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Neben Moppedx und Salmonidenangler gibt es noch einige, die sich damals in die Liste eingetragen haben, und bis jetzt nicht berichtet haben, ob sie ein Päckhen bekommen haben. @Georg Baumann, @glavoc, @KadeTTHH, @Weginator, wir warten auf Eure Bilder



Das finde ich überhaupt nicht schön.
Letztes Wichteln (2018) hab ich mir auch viel Mühe gegeben meinen Wichtelpartner zu erfreuen und dann nie wieder was von ihm gehört und gesehen ... sehr ernüchternd.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Januar 2020)

alle guten dinge sind--drei.
2020


----------



## Bilch (26. Januar 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Das finde ich überhaupt nicht schön.
> Letztes Wichteln (2018) hab ich mir auch viel Mühe gegeben meinen Wichtelpartner zu erfreuen und dann nie wieder was von ihm gehört und gesehen ... sehr ernüchternd.


Finde ich auch. Ich frage mich, ob einige nur darum teilnehmen, weil sie sich ein gutes Geschäft erhoffen.

Eigentlich war ich sehr nachsichtig. Wenn ich noch diejenigen, die zwar gemeldet haben, ein Paket bekommen zu haben, aber ihre Geschenke nicht präsentiert haben, gezählt hätte, wäre die Liste noch länger.


----------



## Bilch (26. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> alle guten dinge sind--drei.
> 2020


Bei drei sollen wir dann aufhören oder was?


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Januar 2020)

Nein,
ich verstehe Dich Bilch-----du bist zurzeit----garstig.

wir Wichtel


----------



## phirania (26. Januar 2020)

Dieses Wichteln scheint so einiges nicht richtig rund gelaufen zu sein...
Da sollte sich so seine Gedanken machen.


----------



## glavoc (26. Januar 2020)

Hallo liebe Wichtel,
wochenlang "verschollen" melde ich mich "zurück" auf der MS Anglerboard. Allen noch nachträglich ein gesegnetes neues 2020!
Viel Zeit ist vergangen aber ich hatte auch viel um die Ohren...auch lagen die Bilder auf verschiedenen Geräten.. aber jetzt, besser spät als nie.

Mein Wichtelpaket ist wohlbehalten und  wirklich rechtzeitig topverpackt angekommen.  Schon bevor es ankam, hatte mich eine PM von meinem Wichtel erreicht.  In der netten Mail wurde ich gebeten, doch schon vor der Bescherung mein Päckchen zu öffnen. Galt es doch den selbst geräucherten Lachs! bis dahin sicher und haltbar zu versorgen.

Hier die Bilder vom Päckchen:








Und hier der liebe Brief:


----------



## glavoc (26. Januar 2020)

Mein Wichtel hatte sich wirklich große Mühe gegeben. Im Packet fanden sich ein sehr netter Brief, überhaupt scheint mein Wichtel ein sehr angenehmer  Zeitgenosse zu sein  .  Habe mich wirklich gefreut über den liebevoll verpacken und selbst geräucherten Lachs, sowie einer tollen Weißweinflasche mit Regionalbezug nebst einer dazu perfekt passenden lokalen  Glas (Handwerks-) Spezialität der Pfalz -  eine Pälzer Dubbe Schoppe . Diese Erfindung der dortigen Metzger hat mittlerweile ihren Ehrenplatz im Regal ergattert und wird regelmässig mit Freude benutzt! Danke dir Pumukel dafür!!
Und da mein Wichtel sehr gewissenhaft ist, hat er mir auch gleich die richtige Gebrauchsanweisung zum "richtigen" Verhältnis von Wein-/-Wasser per PM gesendet.  Und ich als beschenkter, halte mich exakt daran  .  
Also so mischt mensch richtig:


----------



## Salmonidenangler (26. Januar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Neben Moppedx und Salmonidenangler gibt es noch einige, die sich damals in die Liste eingetragen haben, und bis jetzt nicht berichtet haben, ob sie ein Päckhen bekommen haben. @Georg Baumann, @glavoc, @KadeTTHH, @Weginator, wir warten auf Eure Bilder


Also bei mir hat sich mein Wichtel gemeldet, nur das Päckchen ist noch nicht da - muss aber nicht an ihm liegen, DHL hat die letzten Wochen in meiner Region schönen Mist gebaut


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Januar 2020)

???
Salmonidenangler 
auch noch ohne?
aber kommt noch?
lg nobbi


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Januar 2020)

Oha


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Januar 2020)

Wichtel von Salmonidenangler
Bitte Melden!
kommt noch was?

lg norbert


----------



## Salmonidenangler (26. Januar 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ???
> Salmonidenangler
> auch noch ohne?
> aber kommt noch?
> lg nobbi


Kommt 100%tig noch!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (26. Januar 2020)

Ich bin auch ein wenig entäuscht.
Mein Paket ist angekommen aber es wurde nichts präsentiert. Leider ist der Bewichtelte auch seit kurz vor Heiligabend nicht mehr online gewesen.
Schade, hätte schon gern erfahren ob ich Freude bereiten konnte.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Januar 2020)

20
   20


----------



## Bilch (27. Januar 2020)

Ich habe unsere Liste ein Bisschen ergänzt


----------



## Snâsh (27. Januar 2020)

Ich hab doch wirklich vergessen den Beitrag abzuschicken. Wurde gerade erst durch die excel aufmerksam das man nichts von mir gesehen hat. Mein Wichtel hat sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben und zusätzlich die Beiträge durchsucht um alles über mich rauszufinden. Es sind ebenfalls Leckereien und alkoholische Grundversorgung dabei um den Angeltag zu versüßen. Das beste sind die Fußwärmer für die langen kalten Tripps am Wasser! Manche Köder muss ich noch interpretieren und mir eine Führungsweise überlegen!  hat jemand eine Idee für die pinken Gummifischwürmermonster?


----------



## Bilch (27. Januar 2020)

Snâsh schrieb:


> hat jemand eine Idee für die pinken Gummifischwürmermonster?


Huchenzopf basteln


----------



## Snâsh (27. Januar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Huchenzopf basteln


Klingt nach nem Monstehuchenzopf. Ich wette die kann entweder gut um Meer oder eventuell vertikal einsetzen. Alles andere kommt mir komisch vor


----------



## zokker (27. Januar 2020)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Ich hab doch wirklich vergessen den Beitrag abzuschicken. Wurde gerade erst durch die excel aufmerksam das man nichts von mir gesehen ...



Geht doch


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. Januar 2020)

Wichtel 2019,
mit Verlaub

 ich verkündige euch eine große Freude

keiner geht leer aus!!!


----------



## Bilch (28. Januar 2020)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Klingt nach nem Monstehuchenzopf.


Genau. Das ist der Köder für den Hucho monstrosus Niddaensis


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. Januar 2020)

Snâsh schrieb:


> jemand eine Idee für die pinken Gummifischwürmermonster?



Robert, 
schick sie mir, ich hänge sie dann dieses Jahr mit an den Weihnachtsbaum. 
Oder hebe sie bis zum Wichteln 2020 auf.


----------



## Snâsh (28. Januar 2020)

Hi Detlev, 
ich bin immer noch total fasziniert von den Dingern. Weiß nur nicht wie viele Haken ich dranmachen muss


----------



## Jason (28. Januar 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Das finde ich überhaupt nicht schön.
> Letztes Wichteln (2018) hab ich mir auch viel Mühe gegeben meinen Wichtelpartner zu erfreuen und dann nie wieder was von ihm gehört und gesehen ... sehr ernüchternd.


So ging es mir in 2019. Es kam kein Dankeschön oder Ähnliches. Keine Reaktion, nix. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (28. Januar 2020)

Liebe Wichtelbrut,
mein Wichtelpartner aus 2018 war auch ein Wenig-Schreiber. Aber ich habe von ihm ein wundervolles Wichtelpaket mit wirklich erlesenen Köstlichkeiten erhalten. Dann ist er wieder das ganze Jahr über auf Tauchstation gegangen, hat aber 2019 wieder teilgenommen und wie ich hier sehen konnte seinem diesjährigen Wichtel wiederum ein ganz tolles Paket geschnürt. Man sieht also, man kann nicht alle, nur weil sie eine geringe Beitragszahl haben, über einen Kamm scheren oder unter Generalverdacht stellen. Vergesst nicht, wenn der Weihnachtsmann selbst wichteln würde, hätte er ein ganz ähnliches Profil, denn viel zu erzählen übers Angeln am Nordpol gibt's ja nicht das Jahr über.
Ich hoffe, das das hinundher, das einige wenige Wichteleien betrifft, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht zu Strenge, Geschlossenheit und Aufnahmehürden führt. Das wäre unweihnachtlich. Lieber vergeben und vergessen, und sowieso im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. Daher sehe ich auch die Ermittlungsarbeiten hinsichtlich der lethargischen Wichtel schon etwas kritisch. Das traute hochheilige Paar konnte sich auch nicht für das Obdach revanchieren, und in der Weihnachtsgeschichte steht nichts darüber, das der Herbergswirt versucht hat Name und Adresse von Mr. und Mrs. Josef für die Rechnung herauszufinden. 
Daher bin ich von der Welle der Hilfsbereitschaft für die leer Ausgegangenen tief beeindruckt. Das ist Weihnachtlichkeit, Milde und Nächstenliebe, und ein schönes Beispiel das wir so ein paar Weihnachtliche Gedanken übers Jahr tragen sollten- und deshalb ein Ständchen für die Helfer:






Was machen wir eigentlich zu Ostern, Jungs?

hg
Minimax


----------



## zokker (28. Januar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> Was machen wir eigentlich zu Ostern, Jungs?


dagegen "Strenge, Geschlossenheit und Aufnahmehürden"

Ostern??? wie waere es mit Haseln???


----------



## Mooskugel (28. Januar 2020)

oder 

*Eiern*


----------



## JottU (28. Januar 2020)

Selbst gemachtes Osterwasser tauschen.


----------



## moppedx (1. Februar 2020)

Ich habe nun doch ein Wichtelpaket bekommen.Mit allerlei nützlichen Sachen.
Kopflampe/Forellenschnur/Teig/Kunstköder.
Herzlichen Dank an "meine" Bordies


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2020)

moppedx schrieb:


> Ich habe nun doch ein Wichtelpaket bekommen.Mit allerlei nützlichen Sachen.
> Kopflampe/Forellenschnur/Teig/Kunstköder.
> Herzlichen Dank an "meine" Bordies


Gerade noch rechtzeitig - morgen ist Mariä Lichtmess, das Ende der Weihnachtszeit 

Ich hoffe, dass Du die Sachen gut gebrauchen kannst


----------



## Bilch (2. Mai 2020)

@Hecht100+ , wir warten noch immer auf das Wichtelbericht. Ostern ist schon längst vorbei


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Mai 2020)

Dacht schon - hier wärn son paar ganz frühe Vögel zu Gange


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Mai 2020)

Tschuldigung, @Bilch , da habe ich nicht mehr dran gedacht. Mein Wichtelpartner hatte mir einen für meinen Accountnamen passenden Savage-Gear 4Play Herring Lowrider 19cm 51 gr. geschickt,
	

		
			
		

		
	







dazu dann noch etwas Süßes. Das hat diese Zeitspanne natürlich nicht überlebt, deshalb kann ich nur die leere Verpackung ablichten.


----------



## Jason (2. Mai 2020)

@Hecht100+ ist immer sehr beschäftigt. Ständig am Rollen reparieren Rutenauflagen bauen und, und, und. Da kann so etwas schon mal in Vergessenheit geraten. Verzeiht ihm.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jan_Cux (28. September 2020)

Wichteln wir auch 2020 wieder?


----------



## hanzz (28. September 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Wichteln wir auch 2020 wieder?


Ich bin dafür


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. September 2020)

Gute idee


----------



## Bilch (28. September 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Wichteln wir auch 2020 wieder?


Hoffentlich   
Aber wir haben noch Zeit


----------



## Minimax (28. September 2020)

Seltsam, vor 5 Minuten habe ich noch den Kopf über das septemberliche Weihnachtsbäck im Supermarkt geschüttelt...
Aber ja, dieses Jahr ist AB Wichteln vielleicht wichtiger denn je, und ich wäre auch gerne dabei  ,
Jingle bells,
Minimax


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. September 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei.
> Wenn sich kein Organisator dafür findet, dann mach ich´s.


Rebeccaaaaaa     Hilfe   Bitte


----------



## Thomas. (28. September 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Hoffentlich
> Aber wir haben noch Zeit


wenn ich daran denke wann einige ihre Wichtelgeschenke erhalten haben finde ich es jetzt schon zu spät (traurig)


----------



## Bilch (28. September 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> wenn ich daran denke wann einige ihre Wichtelgeschenke erhalten haben finde ich es jetzt schon zu spät (traurig)


Wir könnten schon zu Ostern beginnen, aber einige würden ihre geschenke trotzdem erst in 2021 bekommen


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. September 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> wenn ich daran denke wann einige ihre Wichtelgeschenke erhalten haben finde ich es jetzt schon zu spät (traurig)


nun ja
wichteln ist das Ding
Rechtzeitig abschicken 
od.
garnicht erst mit - machen


----------



## Thomas. (28. September 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wir könnten schon zu Ostern beginnen, aber einige würden ihre geschenke trotzdem erst in 2021 bekommen


leider, ich kann mich über meinen nicht beklagen der war Top


----------



## phirania (29. September 2020)

Ja die Zeit vergeht wie im Fluge.......


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. September 2020)

Da simma dabei......


----------



## Forelle74 (29. September 2020)

Ich mach auch wieder mit.
Hab 2 mal zuverlässige und tolle Wichtelpartner gehabt  .
Und ich hoffe meine bewichtelten konnten sich auch nicht beklagen 
Grüße Michi


----------

